# A Quote Thread....



## FoX

"I fuck the people I care for because I love them, because they excite me, because I want them, because sex gives me ways to communicate with them that other venues don't, because it feels good, because it's intense, because it's honest, because it's raw, because it makes me come."-Johanne Blank
------------------
_If it's orange and fuzzy, it's FoXy...._
"Ed Meese should be ass-fucked by an acid-crazed elk."-Dr. Hunter S. Thompson
*The study of science is the study of the anatomy of God...spirituality is the psychology....*


----------



## Goddess

I dunno what kind of quotes, you're looking for but here's one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



_Learn how to laugh at yourself, you'll never cease being amused_ - Unknown


----------



## Flower

Be still and know. 
(Thich Nhat Hanh)


----------



## fizzygirl

"i wrote the story myself.  it's about a girl who lost her reputation and never missed it" ---mae west
fox: that one's gettin printed out and put on my wall


----------



## Nietzche

_"Il ny a pas de hors-texte."_
or . . . 
"There is nothing outside of the text."
Spoken by one of my personal favorites . . . Derrida.
Fred~


----------



## min

"Search on man / calm savior / God speed and forgive you..."  (Jim Morrison)
"If I contradict myself, so be it / I am a multitude." (approx.)  (Walt Whitman)
"I taste just like any other 299 year-old bun." (SQ IV)


----------



## e_rep

"We are eternal; all this pain is an illusion"
tool
------------------
Tree huggin hippy, hardcore muthafucker.
The big fuzzy plur bunny that under the right circumstances will FUCK YOU UP, son.


----------



## Larr_E

"Suck a fat one" 
by Oskar "the ghetto" Grouch
------------------


----------



## hir0 protagonist

God Created Man..and Man created Machine.. and Machine........Machine Created Music
Amnesia is, not knowing whom one is and wanting desperately to find out . . . Euphoria is - not knowing whom one is and not caring . . . Ecstasy is knowing exactly who one is, and still not caring.
Ignorance may be bliss . . . but bliss is nowhere near ecstasy.
if you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always had
dancing is the perpendicular reenactment of the horizontal desire
Blessed are they who can laugh at themselves, for they shall be forever amused.
you can't get out of life alive
"Dance...dance as if no one is watching. Dance as if you are the only one who knows how to and it is your job to enlighten the world. Dance with whatever you need. Grab your glowsitcks, flashlights, or whatever maximizes the experience. Dance until you feel the melody and the beat pounding throughout your entire body. Let the music take you away to another world. That is truly the secret to happiness..."
Craving rave, our souls buy time
To get away from our restless minds.
Some people come into our lives, and quickly go.
Some people move our souls to dance.
They awaken us to the understanding with the passing whisper of wisdom.
Some people make the sky more beautiful to gaze upon.
They stay in our lives for a while, leave footprints on our hearts,
and we are never, ever, the same.
imagine a time ... no fear, no crime ...
a better tomorrow ... no fears, no sorrow ...
imagine a place ... beyond time, beyond space ...
imagine you'll find ... a new state of mind ...
a guiding light thru your darkest night ...
imagine it's true ... the future is, you ...
ive got heaps more ... maybe later!...
------------------
rhythmatic movements in unison with others prolong an act of sensation with no limits or boundaries >


----------



## Web

No fear, no distractions. The ability to let that which does not matter, truly slide.
-Jack, Fight Club
Women need a reason to have sex. Men just need a place.
-Billy Crystal
Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.                                       -Ralph Waldo Emerson
My Mom said she learned how to swim when someone took her out in the lake and threw her off the boat. I said, 'Mom, they weren't trying to teach you how to swim...'
-Paula Poundstone
Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever.
-Aristophanes 
Never marry for sex. Getting married for sex is like buying a 747 for the free peanuts. 
-Jeff Foxworthy 
We judge ourselves by what we feel capable of doing, while others judge us by what we have aready done.
-Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
------------------
Christian
AIM: TChristianW
"See, the problem is that God gives men a brain and a penis, and
only enough blood to run one at a time."
-- Robin Williams


----------



## Vicks

"You're still here?"
Girl I woke up  next to this morning.


----------



## MysteryGuest

It's not those who inflict the most, but those who endure the most who triumph.
(My friend Sam last night, but he said it's an old saying)
------------------
You are real, but only in the sense this sentence is


----------



## bornThird

Procrastination is a lot like masturbation - they're both great until you realize you're just fucking yourself
"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent full of doubt."—Bertrand Russell
"You can't help respecting anybody who can spell TUESDAY, even if he doesn't spell it right; but spelling isn't everything. There are days when spelling Tuesday simply doesn't count." –Winnie the Pooh
Music Is—
“After silence that which comes nearest to expressing the inexpressible” –Aldous Huxley
"Do not seek to follow in the footsteps of the wise.  Seek what they sought."  -Matsuo Basho 
I have a whole bunch of "philosophical" quotes I like, here are some:
Only that in you which is me can hear what I'm saying.  ~Baba Ram Dass
Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that it is not fish they are after.  ~Henry David Thoreau
No matter where you go or what you do, you live your entire life within the confines of your head.  ~Terry Josephson
No man ever steps in the same river twice, for it's not the same river and he's not the same man.  ~Heraclitus
Almost every wise saying has an opposite one, no less wise, to balance it.  ~Santayana, Essays
The opposite of a correct statement is a false statement.  But the opposite of a profound truth may well be another profound truth.  ~Niels Bohr
When you look into an abyss, the abyss also looks into you.  ~Friedrich Nietzche


----------



## Larr_E

"I'm gonna go home drop a pill, slam one down, light one up and rub one out..."


----------



## beanergrl

"when the horse is dead-dismount.",one of those previous turn of the century presidents .cant recall which one it was, but you can apply it (the quote)in many ways.
[This message has been edited by beanergrl (edited 15 August 2001).]


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

"The known is finite, the unknown infinite; intellectually we stand on an islet in the midst of an illimitable ocean of inexplicability.  Our buisness in every generation is to reclaim a little more land"
-T.H. Huxley
Here you go Jeff- 
"Beggars should be abolished; it is irritating to give to them, and iritating not to."
"It is my ambition to say in ten sentances what others say in a whole book."
"A subject for a great poem would be gods boredom after the seventh day of creation."
"There can not be a God because, if there was one, I could not believe that I was not He"
"The Idealist can not be reformed: if he is driven out of his heaven, he makes an idea out of his hell."
"if you wish to understand a philosopher, do not ask what he says, but find out what he wants."
" It is odd that God learned Greek when he wanted to turn Author, and that he did not learn it better."
and
"God is dead."
-All of these are by Nietzche (the philosopher, not the bluelighter whom I wrote these out for)


----------



## window licker

Taken from: 'The Momentous Day' by H.R. White:
Each smalles act of kindness reverberates across great distances and spans of
time, affecting lives unknown to the one whose generous spirit was the source of
this good echo, because kindness is passed on and grows each time it's passed,
until a simple courtesy becomes an act of selfless courage years later and far
away.  Likewise, each small meanness, each expression of hatred, each act of
evil.
& for a bit of fluff......taken from Groove.........."the sweet cottoncandy kiss of transcendental bliss......"


----------



## nans

you're my midnight sun
-my best friend
remember that although the night is dark, and clouds cover the magestic sky, stars are still shining for you. you might not see them, but it only takes a little wind to carry away the gray clouds...


----------



## Ariela

"He has all of the characteristics of a dog except loyalty." - "It's My Party"
"Sometimes you get what you want, but it's not what you think. Then you get what you need." - Jo Dee Messina (don't laugh)
And then we could do a whole thread made up of only "Godfather" quotes. There's a whole big monologue in "You've Got Mail" about how you can apply "The Godfather" to every major life decision.
------------------
"George W. Bush gave us compassionate conservatism, which is an oxymoron right up there with jumbo shrimp."---Stephen King
[This message has been edited by Ariela (edited 18 August 2001).]


----------



## ~ * ~ MaD HaTTeR ~ * ~

I am lost, I have gone to find myself, if I should get back before I return have me wait......unknown
A innocent world has no need for Gods.....unknown
Ever dance with the devil in the pale moon light.......joker (1st batman)
He who forgets is destine to remember.....pearl jam (Nothingman)


----------



## special k

one will remain the same until doing so is greater then the pain of change...unknown
then the one below......
------------------
Sometimes it can be very liberating just to accept what hand we've been dealt as being the way things are instead of having to fix everything...Deep
[This message has been edited by special k (edited 18 August 2001).]


----------



## Mystifeye

"the key that opens up a thousand doors of mystery unlocks a basement full of fears.  start to unravel in it, you might as well be blind" - shadow gallery
"old man on the corner, laughing like a child
clinging to the bottle, broken eyes wild
keep on laughing, the people turned away
but he knows something we dont, he's living for today" - thunder
"doomed to cruble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication" - tool
"everything has a crack in it, that's how the light gets in" - leonard cohen
------------------
me, the Devil and God are engaging in a threesome
%-}-"===;
"


----------



## -spiderman-

"You and me, even after everything.  You're the queen and I'm the king, nothing else means anything."
-Trent Reznor
------------------
The only real drug problem is scorin real good drugs -- aim: Diskchucker


----------



## easyfreak

Just some of my favorite random quotes and reflections:
If you can tell the difference between good advice and bad advice, you don't need advice.
Do not go where the path may lead, go instead go where there is no path and leave a trail.
Whoever knows himself knows God.
Yield. Accept. Become. Eperience.
Know yourself. Discipline yourself. Be yourself. Give of yourself.
Once the game is over, the king and the pawn go back in the same box.
It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it.
Take this moment and make it the most pleasant experience of your life!
The aim of life is to live, and to live means to be aware, joyously, drunkenly, serenly, divinely aware.
It is not easy to find happiness in ourselves and it is impossible to find it elswhere.
He who is plenteously provided for from within needs but little from without.
Do not seek to follow in the footsteps of men of old, seek what the sought.
The whole moon and the entire sky are reflected in one dewrop on the grass.
Do not be in a hurry to get 'there'. There are only 'here's'. Stay with the now. Cherish the experience. Concentrate on the wonder of each moment.
The only zen you find on the tops of mountains is the zen you bring up there.
The government that governs best, governs least.
The beauty of the world and the orderly arrangement of everything celestial makes us confess that there is an excellent and eternal nature, which ought to be worshipped and admired by all mankind.
To cherish what remains of the Earth and to foster it's renewal is our only legitimate hope of survival.
There are no passengers on Spaceship Earth. We are all crew.
You will find as you look back on life that the moments when you truly lived are the moments when you have done things in the spirit of love.
In three word I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on.


----------



## FoX

"That's what you get.
That's what you get.
That's what you get
When you mess with *US*!"
-Radiohead, _Karma Police_
[This message has been edited by FoX (edited 20 August 2001).]


----------



## L O V E L I F E

"I don't think you're ready for this jelly."
-- Beyonce Knowles


----------



## MysteryGuest

Honour your mistakes for their hidden intentions
Brian Eno, I think, from his Oblique Strategies card index
------------------
You are real, but only in the sense this sentence is


----------



## BushMonster

"You are the sun in the sky of my mind" - my ex girlfriend... (made my heart melt)


----------



## @lterEgo

'foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds' -ralph waldo emerson
'three can keep a secret if two of them are dead' -ben franklin
------------------
"we must be the change we wish to see in the world." -gandhi


----------



## Dagny

L O V E L I F E: You never cease to amaze me with your deep thoughts, m'dear.  Waters run deep and all that stuff.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Silly.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"I am no prophet -- and here's no great matter;
I have seen the moment of my greatness flicker,
And I have seen the eternal Footman hold my coat, and snicker,
And in short, I was afraid."
--_TS Eliot_
"I have heard the mermaids singing, each to each.
I do not think they will sing to me.
I have seen them riding seaward on the waves
Combing the white hair of the waves blown back
When the wind blows the water white and black.
We have lingered in the chambers of the sea
By sea-girls wreathed with seaweed red and brown
Till human voices woke us, and we drown."
--_TS Eliot_
"Stop this day and night with me, and you shall possess the origin of all poems,
You shall possess the good of the earth and sun -- there are millions of suns left,
You shall no longer take things at second or third hand, nor look through the eyes      of the dead, nor feed on the spectres in books,
You shall not look through my eyes either, nor take things from me, 
You shall listen to all sides, and filter them from yourself.
I have heard what the talkers were talking, the talk of the beginning and the end,
But I do not talk of the beginning or the end.
There was never more inception than there is now,
Nor any more youth or age than there is now,
And will never be any more perfection than there is now,
Nor any more heaven or hell than there is now."
--_Walt Whitman_
[This message has been edited by Dagny (edited 27 August 2001).]


----------



## Average Whiteboy

"Life's a bitch, but God forbid the bitch divorce me." 
- Nas


----------



## ~*Meg*~

Carpe Diem <--- simple, but very powerful.
Weep not sad soul, nor forget, that sunrise never failed us yet <--my favorite quote


----------



## missclaire

Each dead child coiled, a white serpent, 
One at each little 
Pitcher of milk, now empty. 
She has folded 
Them back into her body as petals 
Of a rose close when the garden 
Stiffens and odors bleed 
From the sweet, deep throats of the night flower. 
- Taken from 'edge' by Sylvia Plath
True love is priceless,
For true love you pay a price.
- Ben harper
Not sure who these ones are from:
A man turns to the universe and says 'I exist'. The universe turns to him and says 'Yes, but it creates in me no sense of obligation.' 
The truth will set you free.
'Good art is a mirror, in which the viewer can see parts of themself reflected, but not realise their significance.' 
We are quickly using up the world's supply of wood. Frantically we hammer nails into planks and huge pillars, to build physical structures. We draw up plans in order to create structures which are 'ideal'. However, we can do whatever we choose with this wood. We can make love to wood. We can treat wood as living, and care for it as our life-long partner. We can admire its sometimes stark tangibility against the soft summer sun and warm breeze. 
Amongst all this wood, people talk and create images, ideas, words and actions which sometimes really 'hit the nail on the head'. They touch people deeply. They embody beliefs or views. There are a lot of nails being hammered and belief systems subtly or powerfully being constructed, using wood as a metaphoric construction tool.
People take their word hammers and picture hammers and character hammers and they hit nails, which are really people's hearts and minds. The wood is what we think makes us up....what we consist of. We think it's all we have. The nails hold us together and keep us going. People hit our nails every now and again to make sure they are still ok. Some people have desensitized nails which feel slim to no pressure at all. these are the walking dead. 
I live in water. I know not sound nor sight nor nails as you know them...and have no need for them.
You can use the wood in this world to make yourself into a beautiful structure, with shining nails. Or you can let your wood rot and your nails rust, and lose yourself to come and live with me, in my world.





 Have a nice day!
---------------------------------------------
Rien ne soit plus important que l'amour.


----------



## mizwayne

a correction:  FoX, I think its Joani Blank, not Johanne (who else gets the GV catalog? wOOt!)
So here's my new favorite quote for ya, thanks to Walt Whitman:
"Resist much, obey little."


----------



## lasergyrl

"This above all; to thineself be true" Shakespeare.


----------



## Average Whiteboy

"I live my life the way I want to."
- Richard Pryor


----------



## Lexi

If hope is dimished fear not for I shall always be with you, no matter who turns on you, I will be there, no matter what my trouble you, I will be there, forever.
~~~~~
its all fun and games till someone looses an eye. 
then its just fun and games you cant see
-Tyler Durden-
~~~~~
The greatest love is when your love for each other exceeds your need for each other.
-Dalai Lama-
~~~~~
love is what can be felt. not told, its whats given, not said. it comes when you least expect, it leaves when you most need it. so treasure you love
~~~~~
"Will You Be Stoned Today?"
~~~~~
have no brain power to conjure up anything reasonable atm
So.. please... Feel free to kiss my ass!
------------------
I sold my soul to the devil, and the price was cheap


----------



## beanergrl

"experience is the name we give to our mistakes"
"a ship in the harbour is safe,
but thats not what ships are for"


----------



## easyfreak

Some more I like:
At times it helps to believe in evolution, and that man is not quite done yet.
The true value of a human being can be found in the degree to which he attained liberation from himself.
This lifes dim window of a soul
Distorts the heavens from pole to pole
And leads you to believe a lie
When you see with, not through, the eye
I hold it true, what'er befall;
I feel it when I sorrow most;
Tis better to have love and lost
Than never to have loved at all
There is noting more notable in Socrates than that when he was old he found time to learn about music and dancing and found it time well spent.
Let us not look back in anger, or foward in fear, but around in awareness.
To set up what you like against what you don't like, this is the disease of the mind.
Technological progress has only provided us with a more effecient means of going backward.
If you cannot find the truth right where you are, where do you expect to find it?
Love takes off masks we fear we cannot not live without and know we cannot live within. 
Looking back, I have this to regret,that to often when I loved, I did not say so.
They may forget what you said, but they'll never forget how you made them feel.


----------



## DJSethNichols

Satisfaction comes in the heart 
and joy stirs up as evidence.
Never fed, ever satisfied.
Ever fed, never satisfied.
children have all the answers.
imagine.


----------



## Vaque

Afraid to watch,
doesn't dare to see.
The only one i can cope with is me.
------------------
Speaking only for myself, one of my many tricks.


----------



## nads

"Peace is not an absence of war, it is a virtue, a state of mind, a disposition for benevolence, confidence, justice."

"I have made a ceaseless effort not to ridicule, not to bewail, not to scorn human actions, but to understand."

-  Benedict de Spinoza


----------



## QueenLeaf420

"How can you tell if I am hurting,
If you cannot see my pain?
To wear it on my body,
Tells what words cannot explain."
~C. Blount

"Never be bullied into silence.
Never allow yourself to be made a victim.
Accept no one's definition of your life; 
define yourself."
~Harvey Fierstein

"You bleed just to know you're alive."
~Goo Goo Dolls

"Pain of mind is worse than pain of body."
~Syrus

"I wish they would only take me as I am."
~Vincent Van Gogh

"There's nothing worse than being surrounded by people and feeling like you're all alone."
~G. M.

"Society is no comfort to one not sociable."
~William Shakespeare

"Among other things, you'll find that you're not the first person who was ever confused, and frightened, and even sickened by human behaviour."
~J. D. Salinger

"In three words I an sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on."
~Robert Frost

"Be careful whose toes you step on today because they might be connected to the foot that kicks your ass tomorrow."
~Brandon Ramos

"Whenever I look inside myself, I am afraid."
~C. E. M. Joad

"No one ever lacks good reasons for suicide."
~C. Pavese

"There is no ache more deadly than striving to be oneself."
~Yevgeniy Vinokurov

"It is much more secure to be feared than to be loved."
~Niccolo Machiavelli

"I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is try to please everyone."
~Bill Cosby

"I do not believe in God because I do not believe in Mother Goose."
~Anonymous

"Boy when you're dead, they really fix you up.  I hope to hell when I do die, someonbody has sense enough to just dump me in the river or something.  Anything but sticking me in a goddam cemetary.  People coming and putting a bunch of flowers on your stomach on Sunday and all that crap.  Who wants flowers when you are dead?  Nobody."
~J. D. Sallinger

"To be nobody but yourself, in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else, means to fight the hardest battle which any human being can fight; and never stop fighting."
~e. e. cummings

"I have no prejudices.  I hate everyone equally."
~W. C. Fields

"Forgive, but never forget."
~John F. Kennedy


----------



## silverfucked

~*To see the world in a grain of sand, and to see heaven in a wild flower, hold infinity in the palm of your hands, and eternity in an hour.


^^been on my aim profile for so long, I forgot who it was by..


~I got so much ice, make a snow man jealous - friend

my favorite quotes are in my BL quotes below..


----------



## seethe303

"sometimes we live no particular way but our own"

-Robert Hunter


----------



## rewiiired

"Here I sit, broken-hearted,
came to shit, but only farted."

-- written on wall of cafe in Kent, Ohio.


----------



## silverfucked

i believe that is written on every bathroom stall wall in the world.


----------



## rewiiired

That may be so, but I've only seen it etched in a stall in a cafe in Kent, Ohio. Feel better?


----------



## PottedMeat

"Free your mind and your ass will follow."%)


----------



## The HiVe MiND

Imagination is more important than knowledge - Albert Einstein
Reality is not only stranger than we suppose, it is stranger than we CAN suppose - Terrence McKenna
Treat everyone you meet as though they are god in drag - Baba ram Dass


----------



## xploration

"Never let your schooling interfere with your education."

Mark Twain


----------



## rewiiired

"Why do we kill people who are killing people to show that killing people is wrong?"
-- Holly Near.

"He who joyfully marches to music in rank and file has already earned my contempt. He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would suffice."
-- Albert Einstein.

"Think for yourself. Question authority. Throughout human history, as our species has faced the frightening, terrorizing fact that we do not know who we are, or where we are going in this ocean of chaos, it has been the authorities, the political, the religious, the educational authorities who attempted to comfort us by giving us order, rules, regulations, informing, forming in our minds their view of reality. To think for yourself you must question authority and learn how to put yourself in a state of vulnerable, open-mindedness; chaotic, confused, vulnerability to inform yourself. Think for yourself. Question authority." 
-- attributed to Timothy Leary.

"I want to be ripped apart by music. I want it to be something that feeds and replenishes, or that totally sucks the life out of you. I want to be dashed against the rocks." 
-- Jeff Buckley.

“Publish and perish..”
--Giordano Bruno, as quoted by Ramamurti Shankar, in Quantum Mechanics

"In the province of the mind, what is believed to be true is true or becomes true, within limits to be found experientially and experimentally. These limits are further beliefs to be transcended. In the province of the mind, there are no limits."
-- John Lilly. 

“Whereas psychology considered masochism as a disease, pre-nineteenth century religion regarded it as a cure. The ancients were in touch with the spiritual, physical and emotional value of masochism. For them, it was an essential part of reality; a combination of the soul in a tortured state, rapturous delight, exquisite pain and unbearable passion that brought them closer to experiencing union with something greater than their individual egos.”
-- Dorothy C. Hayden, CSW in Masochism as a Spiritual Path.

“The state can’t give you free speech and the state can’t take it away. You’re born with it like your eyes, like your ears. Freedom is something you assume, then you wait for someone to try and take it away. The degree to which you resist is the degree to which you are free.”
-- Old Campbell, from Ani Defranco poster.

“Men occasionally stumble on the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing had happened.”
-- Sir Winston Churchill.

"Biologically the species is the accumulation of the experiments of all its successful individuals since the beginning." 
-- H.G. Welles.

“We are the products of editing, rather than of authorship.” 
-- George Wald.

“A tool is amoral; it has no morality, and is inherently neither good or bad. The intent of the user of the tool, however, may be either good or bad. So the tool can always be used either way, for beneficial purposes or for evil purposes. It's the hand that wields the knife that is moral or immoral; it is not the knife. The same cutting tool can be used by the surgeon to heal, or the murderer to kill. Human intent differentiates amorality into morality and immorality.”
-- Thomas E. Beardon, interview.

“Everything that can be invented has been invented.”
-- the Commissioner of the U.S. Office of Patents, Charles H. Duell, 1899.

“Keep your face to the sunshine and you can never see the shadow.” 
-- Helen Keller. 

“I am impregnated with myself, and when I know myself, I'll deliver.”
-- Anna Gross. 

“Making love with you
Is like drinking sea water.
The more I drink
The thirstier I become,
Until nothing can slake my thirst
But to drink the entire sea.” 
- Marichiko. 

“Anything more than the truth would be too much.” 
-- Robert Frost.

“1. Out of clutter, find simplicity.
2. From discord, find harmony.
3. In the middle of difficulty, lies opportunity.”
-- Albert Einstein, The Three Rules of Work 

“You can only find truth with logic if you have already found it without it.”
-- G. K. Chesterton. 

“Some of the world's greatest feats were accomplished by people not smart enough to know they were impossible.”
-- Doug Larson 

“If you understand, things are as they are. If you do not understand, things are as they are.” 
-- Gensha. 

“`Freedom’ is just another word for `nothing left to lose’.”
-- Janis Joplin. 

“Knowing is not enough;
We must Apply.
Willing is not enough;
We must Do.”
-- Goethe.

“Monitor your thoughts; they become words.
Monitor your words; they become actions.
Monitor your actions; they become habits.
Monitor your habits, they become character.
Keep track of your character, 
For it becomes your future.”
-- ixoyc. 

“Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.”
-- Sam Brown, Washington Post, January 26, 1977 

“What is the seal of attained freedom?.-- No longer being ashamed in front of oneself.”
- Nietzsche, Aphorism 275.

“Paul Slazinger says, incidentally, that the human condition can be summed up in just one word, and this is the word: Embarrassment.” 
-- Kurt Vonnegut.

“Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear, not absence of fear.”
-- Mark Twain.

“Against boredom, even the gods themselves struggle in vain.”
-- Nietzsche.

“You can trust the Americans to do the right thing, after they have tried every other alternative.”
-- Winston Churchill, 1941. 

“What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.”
-- Nietzsche, Twilight of the Idols.

“If you suffer and forgive those who made you suffer, you are the stronger of the two.”
-- Derek Ivany.

“The soul that can speak through the eyes
can also kiss with a gaze. 
Isolation is aloneness that feels forced
upon you, like a punishment.
Solitude is aloneness you choose and embrace.
I think great things can come out of solitude,
out of going to a place where all is quiet except 
the beating of your heart.”
-- Leanne M. Laskas.

“Don't look back. Something might be gaining on you.”
-- Leroy Paige.

“Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment.”
-- Higdon's Law.

"There is no difference in principle between sharpening perception with an external instrument, such as a microscope, and sharpening it with an internal instrument, such as one of these...drugs. If they are an affront to the dignity of the mind, the microscope is an affront to the dignity of the eye and the telephone to the dignity of the ear. Strictly speaking, these drugs do not impart wisdom at all, any more than the microscope alone gives knowledge. They provide the raw materials of wisdom, and are useful to the extent that the individual can integrate what they reveal into the whole pattern of his behavior and the whole system of his knowledge."
-- Alan Watts, The Joyous Cosmology.

"Shamanism and similar areas of research have gained in significance because they postulate new ideas about mind and spirit. They speak of things like vastly expanding the realm of consciousness ... the belief, the knowledge, and even the experience that our physical world of the senses is a mere illusion, a world of shadows, and that the three-dimensional tool we call our body serves only as a container or dwelling place for Something infinitely greater and more comprehensive than that body and which constitutes the matrix of the real life."
-- Holger Kalweit, Dreamtime and Inner Space.

"You're basically killing each other to see who's got the better imaginary friend."
- Rich Jeni, on going to war over religion.

"I read somewhere that 77 per cent of all the mentally ill live in poverty. Actually, I'm more intrigued by the 23 per cent who are apparently doing quite well for themselves."
- Emo Philips.

“Never eat erotic pussy.”
-- Hedgehog-looking lad at Mentor Eat-N-Park.

“Thousands of people die every day in Kosovo, and here we are, worried about a few dead kids in Colorado.”
-- Buck, at Mentor Eat-N-Park.

“Have a cigarette -- don’t grab your boobs, have a cigarette.”
-- seat to the left during bar rush, Mentor Eat-N-Park, 3/14/99.

“There is no doubt that if we lived in a police state, it would be easier to catch terrorists. If we lived in a country that allowed the police to search your home at any time for any reason; if we lived in a country that allowed the government to open your mail, eavesdrop on your phone conversations, or intercept your email communications; if we lived in a country that allowed the government to hold people in jail indefinitely based on what they write or think, or based on mere suspicion that they are up to no good, then the government would no doubt discover and arrest more terrorists… But that probably would not be a country in which we would want to live. And that would not be a country for which we could, in good conscience, ask our young people to fight and die. In short, that would not be America. Preserving our freedom is one of the main reasons that we are now engaged in this new war on terrorism. We will lose that war without firing a shot if we sacrifice the liberties of the American people.”
-- Senator Russ Feingold in 10/25/01 Senate debate.

"This law is based on the faulty assumption that safety must come at the expense of civil liberties. The USA Patriot Act gives law enforcement agencies nationwide extraordinary new powers unchecked by meaningful judicial review."
-- Laura W. Murphy, Director of the ACLU's Washington National Office.

"I am playing with my Self, I am playing with the world's soul, I am the dialogue between my Self and el espiritu del mundo. I change myself, I change the world."
-- Gloria Anzaldua, Bordlands/LaFrontera: The New Mestiza.

"You either need to force yourself onto new tracks, or fucking de-rail the whole thing and change analogies."
-- Wise Man Omin Channing to Rewired.

"Speech is obscured by the gloss of this world. The net exists because of the fish. Once you catch the fish you can then forget the net. The rabbit snare exists because of the rabbit. Trap the rabbit and you can leave the snare. Words exist because of the meaning. Get the meaning and then you can forget the words. Where can I locate someone who forgets words, so that communication will be possible?"
-- Chuang Tzu.

“A committee is the only life form with 12 stomachs and no brain.”
-- Kirby.

“The chief cause of unhappiness and failure is trading what we want most for what we want in the moment.”
-- Success Hotline Online.

“An eye for an eye -- and the whole world would be blind.” 
- Kahlil Gibran 

“Trying to control life is like trying to control the ocean. The best you can hope for is to move with it, catch hints of the rhythm and not get caught in the undertow.”
-- Austin. 

“One must still have chaos in oneself to be able to give birth to a dancing star.”
-- Nietzsche. 

“Which are you trying to drink: the water or the wave?”
-- John Fowles, The Magus.

“Every problem contains within it it’s own solution.”
-- from an episode of Wonder Years.

"Every cloud has it's vast, bottomless pit of despair."
-- Plucky Duck. 

"Life is like a beautiful melody, only all the lyrics are messed up."
-- Anon.

“Hey Tammy, you know what they say, don’t you? Never trust a person who eats a bagel after 10pm.”
- Adam, in Mentor Eat-N-Park, 2/14/98.

“Tell me is there something eluding you, sunshine?
Is this not what you expected to see?
If you’d like to find out what’s behind these cold eyes
you’ll just have to claw your way through the disguise.”
-- Pink Phloyd.

"When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro." 
-- Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## L2R

*and now for something completely different*

Some excerpts from one of my favourate acid movies...
*Monty Python's The Meaning of Life*

The Meaning of Life Song

_"Why are we here? What's life all about?
Is God really real, or is there some doubt?
Well, tonight, we're going to sort it all out,
For, tonight, it's 'The Meaning of Life'.
What's the point of all this hoax?
Is it the chicken and the egg time? Are we just yolks?
Or, perhaps, we're just one of God's little jokes.
Well, ça c'est le 'Meaning of Life'.

Is life just a game where we make up the rules
While we're searching for something to say,
Or are we just simply spiralling coils
Of self-replicating DNA. Nay, nay, nay, nay, nay, nay.

In this 'life', what is our fate?
Is there Heaven and Hell? Do we reincarnate?
Is mankind evolving, or is it too late?
Well, tonight, here's 'The Meaning of Life'.

For millions, this 'life' is a sad vale of tears,
Sitting 'round with rien nothing to say
While the scientists say we're just simply spiralling coils
Of self-replicating DNA. Nay, nay, nay, nay, nay, nay.

So, just why-- why are we here,
And just what-- what-- what-- what do we fear?
Well, ce soir, for a change, it will all be made clear,
For this is 'The Meaning of Life'. C'est le sens de la vie.
This is 'The Meaning of Life'."_


The Galaxy Song

_
MAN: All right. [snap] I'll tell you what. Look. Listen to this.
[music]

MAN IN PINK:
"Whenever life gets you down, Mrs. Brown,
And things seem hard or tough,
And people are stupid, obnoxious, or daft,
And you feel that you've had quite enough,

Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving
And revolving at nine hundred miles an hour,
That's orbiting at nineteen miles a second, so it's reckoned,
A sun that is the source of all our power.
The sun and you and me and all the stars that we can see
Are moving at a million miles a day
In an outer spiral arm, at forty thousand miles an hour,
Of the galaxy we call the 'Milky Way'.

Our galaxy itself contains a hundred billion stars.
It's a hundred thousand light years side to side.
It bulges in the middle, sixteen thousand light years thick,
But out by us, it's just three thousand light years wide.
We're thirty thousand light years from galactic central point.
We go 'round every two hundred million years,
And our galaxy is only one of millions of billions
In this amazing and expanding universe.

The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding
In all of the directions it can whizz
As fast as it can go, at the speed of light, you know,
Twelve million miles a minute, and that's the fastest speed there is.
So remember, when you're feeling very small and insecure,
How amazingly unlikely is your birth,
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space,
'Cause there's bugger all down here on Earth."

MRS. BROWN: [sigh] Makes you feel so, sort of, insignificant, doesn't it?
MAN: Yeah. Yeah. [sniff] Can we have your liver, then?
MRS. BROWN: Yeah. All right. You talked me into it.
MAN: Eric! [clap]
_

*Some more stuff:*
CHAIRMAN: ...Which brings us once again to the urgent realisation of just how much there is still left to own. Item six on the agenda: the meaning of life. Now, uh, Harry, you've had some thoughts on this.

HARRY: That's right, yeah. I've had a team working on this over the past few weeks, and what we've come up with can be reduced to two fundamental concepts... One... people are not wearing enough hats. Two... matter is energy; in the Universe there are many energy fields which we cannot normally perceive. Some energies have a spiritual source which act upon a person's soul. However, this soul does not exist *ab inito*, as orthodox Christianity teaches; it has to be brought into existence by a process of guided self-observation. However, this is rarely achieved owing to man's unique ability to be distracted from spiritual matters by everyday trivia.
[pause]

BERT: What was that about hats, again?


----------



## MissYrotica

One of the problems with America is stupidity.  I'm not saying there should be capitol punishment for stupidity, but why don't we just take the safety labels off of everything and let the problem solve itself.
-some guy on bash.org


----------



## nads

^^  Yeah, I never expected the Spanish Inquisition in America.

"Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!!"


----------



## The HiVe MiND

(mind the anology) how much does this 
"imagination is more important than knowledge" - A.B.
remind you of this 
“Some of the world's greatest feats were accomplished by people not smart enough to know they were impossible.” -- D.L.


----------



## lostpunk5545

You have created a powerful monster
with direction and a purpose of it's own
and if you were here
would things be any different?
or are you just a mosaic of thoughts alone?


^ One of my Fav. Bad Religion quotes from the song Chimaera I would put the whole song here but I couldn't be bothered and it is lengthy.


----------



## Space_dolphin

"Yeah apparently a teacher in britain was arrested. On him they found a pencil, eraser, ruler, protractor and compass. 
They said he was part of the Al Gebra network, and that he had weapons of math instruction!"

The only true wilderness is between a greenies ears  
 -toilet wall 

»»Ñõ ÒñË ÐïÊ§ á vï®gîÑ... £ïfE §c®Ews û§ áL£!!¡¡!!»»)

God didn't create the world in seven days; he screwed around for six days and pulled an all-nighter.

I don't have an attitude problem, you have a perception problem.

What's the height of conceit? Having an orgasm and calling out your own name.

Anybody can quit smoking. It takes a real man to fight lung cancer!

Don't do drugs, don't have unprotected sex, don't drink and drive..... Leave that to me

Jesus saves... Passes to Moses - he shoots - He scores!!

Carpe Canine - Seize the Dog!

if yoda so smart in force is, why words in right order he put not?

fighting for peace is like fucking for virginity

No matter how good she looks, some other guy is sick and tired of putting up with her crap. 
 -restroom wall

I don't have a solution but i admire the problem

Time is the fire in which we burn   - Shakespeare


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

It's never too late to be that which you could have been! - I can't remember!


----------



## L2R

the distance you'd go for anything is the distance you go for everything.


----------



## Halo 99

"the clouds will part and the sky cracks open and god himself will reach his fucking arm through just to push you down, just to hold you down" - trent reznor


----------



## The HiVe MiND

Memory is a magnet. It will pull to it and hold only material nature has designed it to attract. 
Jessamyn West


----------



## The HiVe MiND

'Happiness is a choice, not a result'

'Love brings up anything unlike itself for the purpose of healing'

"A birthing planet vibrating at a lower tone than evolving Earth is preparing itself to receive beings who prefer to embrace greed and power, those who desire to control, possess and destroy that which is not rightfully theirs. The awaiting planet is far from Earth, but it is not altogether unlike Earth."


----------



## EloquentScream

Rebellion Against Tyranny is Obedience to God - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## anarchistgirl

"There's nothing wrong with being different, just don't be average"-some dude I can't remember. 
"Life is a dick, when it gets hard, fuck it"
"The reason why I don't believe in god is that I have to much respect for it to believe that it created humanity."
"Why live life from dream to dream just to dread the day when dreaming ends?" -Moulin Rouge
"Fear not for the future, weep not for the past" -Ben Franklin(?)
"Angels can fly because they take themselves lightly-BF (?)
"People who fight fire with fire usually wind up with ashes"-BF
"Fear not death, for the sooner we die, the sooner we are immortal"-BF
"Our eyes are placed in front, because it's more important to look foward than to look back"
"Be more concerned about your character than your reputation. Your charachter is who you are, but your reputation is only what others think of you. "

And my all time favourite quote that I'm getting tatooed onto me, because it's just so true is "When the well is dry, we know the worth of water."

Ben Franklin was a genius. Poor Richard's Almanack is one of the truest, most inspirational books I have ever read.


----------



## TuLong2Chu

"which is weaker, the student or the teacher?"
"Kiss me brother, i will not fight."
"truly the worst poker player is the philosopher."
all by Evan Horetsky


----------



## The HiVe MiND

Music is the pleasure the human mind experiences from counting without being aware that it is counting.
-Gottfried Leibniz


----------



## bemused

The desire to trancend self-concious selfhood is the principal appetite of the soul

Wherever you go, there you are

Its an ill wind that blows no minds

The sage wears rough clothing and holds the jewel in his heart


----------



## JerryBlunted

"I realized either the world is crazy or I am crazy... I picked the world and of course I was right."
- Jack Kerouac

"I been through mad different phases like mazes to find my way, and now I know that happy days are not far away" - DMX

"Security is mostly a superstition. It does not exist in nature, nor do the children of men as a whole experience it. Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure, or nothing."
-Helen Keller

"When you were born, you cried and the world rejoiced. Live your life so that when you die, the world cries and you rejoice." - Traditional Cherokee Expression

"Cameras, smokescreens and lies... it's not the politicians but the actions I despise," - Beastie Boys

"Those whose minds are swept away in the pursuit of power or pleasure are incapable of following the supreme goal and will not attain samadhi." - Sri Krishna, The Bhagavad Gita ch. 2

"I've been crawling on my belly, clearing out what could of been, I've been wallowing in my own chaotic insecure delusions for a piece to cross me over, or a word to guide me in, I want to feel the power coming down, I want to feel the change consume me,  in my shadow," - Tool

"Don't ask yourself what the world needs; ask yourself what makes you come alive. And then go and do that. Because what the world needs is people who have come alive."
-Harold Whitman

"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."
Hunter S. Thompson

"Blessed are the solitary and elect, for you will find the Kingdom. For you are from it, and to it you will return." - Jesus, Gospel of Thomas

"Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it. Do not believe in anything simply because it is spoken and rumored by many. Do not believe in anything simply because it is found written in your religious books. Do not believe in anything merely on the authority of your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. But after observation and analysis, when you find that anything agrees with reason and is conducive to the good and benefit of one and all, then accept it and live up to it."  - Buddha

"There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as if everything is." 
- Albert Einstein

"If you bring forth what is within you, what you bring forth will save you. If you do not bring forth what is within you, what you do not bring forth will destroy you." - Jesus, Gospel of Thomas

"Sleep! That's where I'm a Viking!" - Ralph Wiggum, The Simpsons

"I would speak on Jacob but I don't got the time, and too much knowledge can break up the rhyme, but I did it anyway just to wake up the mind." 
- GZA

"who gonna chain this beast back on the leash? this Texas furor, for sure a, compassionless con who serve a lethal needle to the poor the cure for crime is murder?" - Zack De La Rocha

"My Earth and my Heaven contain me not, but the hearts of my faithful servants containeth me." - Mohammed

"Recognize what is in your sight, and that which is hidden from you will become plain to you. For there is nothing hidden which will not become manifest." - Jesus, Gospel of Thomas

"Be a world child form a circle before we all go under, and fade out, fade out again." - Radiohead


----------



## Space_dolphin

one day i will find a girlfriend who's name doesnt end in .jpg


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

Space_dolphin said:
			
		

> *one day i will find a girlfriend who's name doesnt end in .jpg *



LMFAO! :D


----------



## killarava2day

"My karma ran over my dogma"
--Anon. From a bumber sticker.


----------



## Spyke

"I Co-Exsist" - Me to my shrink.


"I wish that they'd swoop down in a country lane
Late at night when I'm driving
Take me on board their beautiful ship
Show me the world as I'd love to see it

I'd tell all my friends
But they'd never believe
They'd think that I'd finally lost it completely

I'd show them the stars
And the meaning of life
They'd shut me away
But I'd be all right
All right...

I'm just uptight
Uptight..." 
 - Radiohead - Subterrainian Homesick Alien


"While you make pretty speeches
I'm being cut to shreds
You feed me to the lions
A delicate balance

And this just feels like spinning plates
I'm living in cloud cuckoo land
And this just feels like spinning plates
My body is floating down the muddy river"
 - Radiohead - Like Spinning Plates


"i'm never coming back
i'm never giving in
i'll never be the shine in your spit
i disconnect the act
i disconnect the dots
i disconnect the me in me"
 - Smashing Pumpkins - Fuck You(an Ode to no one)


"Cinema, simulated life, ill drama
Fourth Reich culture - Americana 
Chained to the dream they got ya searchin for 
Tha thin line between entertainment and war"
 - Rage Against the Machine - No Shelter


"The mentality of this place is such that sometimes a very massive crime slips by unnoticed..." - Hunter S. Thompson from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


"Yeah, so Jonny(Depp) passed out in the basement on the floor, and he woke up the next morning and smoked about a pack of cigarettes untill he realised he was leaning on 6 kegs of dynomite. He came running to me asking me what the hell the dynomite was for. Do I need a reason to have dynamite in my basement? I asked him. Can't a man have dynamit in his own household and not be questioned by every passing drunk!?" -  Hunter S. Thompson speaking to Conan O'Brian about his friendship with Jonny Depp. :D 

God Hunter S. Thompson is one of the coolest men alive.


----------



## JayJ

"But here steps in Satan, the eternal rebel, the first free-thinker and emancipator of worlds. He makes man ashamed of his bestial ignorance and obedience; he emancipates him, stamps upon his brow the seal of liberty and humanity, in urging him to disobey and eat of the fruit of knowledge."-Mikhail Bakunin


----------



## Space_dolphin

Blasphemy is a victimless crime


----------



## zorn

Three passions, simple but overwhelmingly strong, have governed my life: the longing for love, the search for knowledge, and unbearable pity for the suffering of mankind. These passions, like great winds, have blown me hither and thither, in a wayward course, over a deep ocean of anguish, reaching to the very verge of despair.

-Bertrand Russell


I do not know what I may appear to the world; but to myself I seem to have been only like a boy playing on the seashore, and diverting myself in now and then finding of a smoother pebble or a prettier shell than ordinary, whilst the great ocean of truth lay all undiscovered before me. 

-Sir Isaac Newton (1642-1727)


All of physics is either impossible or trivial. It is impossible until you understand it, and then it becomes trivial. 
-Ernest Rutherford


Now, my own suspicion is that the universe is not only queerer than we suppose, but queerer than we can suppose. I have read and heard many attempts at a systematic account of it, from materialism and theosophy to the Christian system or that of Kant, and I have always felt that they were much too simple. I suspect that there are more things in heaven and earth that are dreamed of, or can be dreamed of, in any philosophy. That is the reason why I have no philosophy myself, and must be my excuse for dreaming.

-JS Haldane, English geneticist.  Possible Worlds and other Essays. (1927)


If we take in our hand any volume -- of divinity or metaphysics, for instance -- let us ask, 'Does it contain any abstract reasoning concerning quantity or number?'  No.  'Does it contain any experimental reasoning concerning matter of fact and existence?'  No.  Commit it then to the flames: for it can contain nothing but sophistry and illusion.

-Hume, Treatise Concerning Human Understanding.


'I know what you're thinking about,' said Tweedledum: 'but it isn't so, nohow.' 
'Contrariwise,' continued Tweedledee, 'if it was so, it might be; and if it were so, it would be; but as it isn't, it ain't. That's logic.'

Philosophy consists very largely of one philosopher arguing that all others are jackasses. He usually proves it, and I should add that he also usually proves that he is one himself. 
-HL Mencken (1880-1956)

Philosophers say a great deal about what is absolutely necessary for science, and it is always, so far as one can see, rather naive, and probably wrong.
-RP Feynman

----


It is a pleasant surprise to him (the pure mathematician) and an added problem if he finds that the arts can use his calculations, or that the senses can verify them, much as if a composer found that sailors could heave better when singing his songs.
-George Santayana

A certain impression I had of mathematicians was ... that they spent immoderate amounts of time declaring each other's work trivial.
-Richard Preston, New Yorker, 1992

It requires a very unusual mind to undertake the analysis of the obvious. 
-Alfred North Whitehead (1861-1947)

Mathematical proofs like diamonds should be hard and clear, and will be touched with nothing but strict reasoning.
-John Locke

At first it seems obvious, but the more you think about it the stranger the deductions from this axiom seem to become; in the end you cease to understand what is meant by it.
-Bertrand Russell

---


Never make a calculation until you know the answer.
-Wheeler and Taylor, in _Spacetime Physics._

I think it is safe to say that no one understands quantum mechanics.  Do not keep saying to yourself, if you can possibly avoid it, 'But how can it possibly be like that?' because you will go down the drain into a blind alley from which nobody has yet escaped.  Nobody knows how it can be like that.
-RP Feynman

[During a lecture:] This has been done elegantly by Minkowski; but chalk is cheaper than grey matter, and we will do it as it comes.
-Albert Einstein

Although this may seem a paradox, all exact science is dominated by the idea of approximation.
-Bertrand Russell

... they are ill discoverers that think there is no land when they can see nothing but sea. 
-Francis Bacon (1561-1626)

No man can worthely praise Ptolemye ... yet muste ye and all men take heed, that both in him and in all mennes workes, you be not abused by their autoritye, but evermore attend to their reasons, and examine them well, ever regarding more what is saide, and how it is proved, than who saieth it, for autorite often times deceaveth many menne.
-Robert Record, 'The castle of knowledge' 1556


"This is the essence of science. Even though I do not understand quantum mechanics or the nerve cell membrane, I trust those who do. Most scientists are quite ignorant about most sciences but all use a shared grammar that allows them to recognize their craft when they see it. The motto of the Royal Society of London is 'Nullius in verba' : trust not in words. Observation and experiment are what count, not opinion and introspection. Few working scientists have much respect for those who try to interpret nature in metaphysical terms. For most wearers of white coats, philosophy is to science as pornography is to sex: it is cheaper, easier, and some people seem, bafflingly, to prefer it. Outside of psychology it plays almost no part in the functions of the research machine.'' 

-(Steve Jones, University College, London) reviewing Pinker, NYRB Nov 6 1997 p13-14


----------



## JerryBlunted

zorn said:
			
		

> *If we take in our hand any volume -- of divinity or metaphysics, for instance -- let us ask, 'Does it contain any abstract reasoning concerning quantity or number?'  No.  'Does it contain any experimental reasoning concerning matter of fact and existence?'  No.  Commit it then to the flames: for it can contain nothing but sophistry and illusion.
> 
> -Hume, Treatise Concerning Human Understanding.
> *




Aw David Hume, that guy must have been a real blast at a party, huh? I find his philosophy to be extremely positivistic and reductionist, yet at the same time I have to admire the man for being so freaking brilliant.


----------



## zorn

^^^ So do I, but I kinda like that about it.    No airy flights of philosophical fancy or anything.. and yeah, he's damn brilliant.


----------



## trippinspirals

*quotes*

Wow, some great quotes so far, I'll try to mix those that make me feel, think, and laugh

"What about the children..........Fuck the children."  George Carlin

"I noticed I had a spoon in my hand, so I took it and jammed it up my ass because if I was going to be in that much pain.....I was going to do it to myself." -comedian whose name I dont know describing the events of the Superbowl Halftime show

"Lost in oblivion. Dark and silent and complete. I found freedom. Losing all hope was freedom." Tyler Durden - Fight Club

The world is an ugly place, but you're so beautiful to me

After everything I've done
I hate myself for what I've become
-Trent Reznor

Those dancing were thought insane by those that could not hear the music.

In the beginning you are the master the problem is you never notice which day it was that you became the servant.

If a man could fuck a woman in a card board box, he wouldnt buy a house
-Dave Chappelle

I think of my mom every day of my life.  She was as happy a person as I've ever been around.  She made fun of herself and was telling jokes until the day she died--literally.  She never had much money.  No cars.  She didn't have a house.  But she was happy.  She led a great life.  She was proud.  And people loved her.  Tell me that's not success.
-Coach K 

And I find it kinda funny, I find it kinda sad 
The dreams in which I’m dying are the best I’ve ever had 
I find it hard to tell you, I find it hard to take 
When people run in circles it’s a very very 
mad world mad world 
-Gary Jules - Mad World 

In the U.S., you have to be a deviant or die of boredom.
-William S. Burroughs -TRUEST WORDS I HAVE EVER HEARD

"He is very unselfish with who he passes the ball to."
-Football Announcer talking about QB

The ill effects of marijuana have been grossly exaggerated in the U.S.  Our national drug is alcohol.  We tend to regard the use of any other drug with special horror.  People believe what they want to believe without regard for the facts.

Burroughs


"People who have experienced these drugs (psychedelics) agree that the mental changes produced are so far out of the ordinary range of human consciousness that they are impossible to accurately describe. It might be comparable to trying to explain music to a person born deaf."
-Pharmacology report on 2C-T-7 and 2C-T-2

"Fuck me God damn you!"
-The Temple of Poon

Iraq now says that it will, after all, destroy its missiles. President Bush said, 'Please, I used to pull the same trick. There'd be an intervention, I'd make a big show of pouring out the liquor and then there was a case under the floorboards.' 
Bill Maher 

there are a ton of quotes that are fucking great from Victory Starts at Home by Bill Maher


----------



## DJAngrE

A few Terence Mckenna quotes from his book The Food of the Gods

"To share food is to be of one body, through eating the food of others, we remain as one."

"The psilocybin intoxication is a rapture whose breadth and depth is the dispair of prose."

"Terror of being was the placenta that accompanied the birth of Christianity, the ultimate cult of domination by the unconstricted male ego."


----------



## Space_dolphin

Give a man a fire and he'll stay warm for a day.
Set a man on fire and he'll stay warm for the rest of his life


----------



## L2R

we come so that we can go


----------



## DJSethNichols

Life Is to Lose It


----------



## Space_dolphin

SeXc^PaNda (__MattheW_@vw5289.iprimus.net.au) Quit (Exit: Police are looking for someone described as 
Gorgeous,Sexy,Intelligent,Funny and Amazing in bed. 
You're safe - But where the fuck am i gonna hide??!!¡!¡)


----------



## shal

" I thought that if I could light my farts I could fly to the moon, or atleast your anus and if not I could always use my penis as a pogo stick and that might be a way of getting around ".

 

Shal...


----------



## expatriate

I'm working on a minor in philosophy, I collect quotes from all kinds of sources, on all kinds of subjects usually based on truth and relevance. My absolute favorite person to read quotes from wasn't a philosopher or poet, but a scientist and a student of humanity. Here are a few of his wisest.

"The most beautiful thing we can experience is the mysterious.
It is the source of all true art and science.
He to whom this emotion is a stranger, who can no longer pause to wonder and stand rapt in awe, is as good as dead: his eyes are closed."

"Weakness of attitude becomes weakness of character."

"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one."

"My religion consists of a humble admiration of the illimitable superior spirit who reveals himself in the slight details we are able to perceive with our frail and feeble mind."

"Few people are capable of expressing with equanimity opinions which differ from the prejudices of their social environment. Most people are even incapable of forming such opinions." 

"Science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind."

"Every thoughtful, well-meaning and conscientious human being
should assume in time of peace, the solemn and unconditional obligation
not to participate in any war, for any reason or to lend support of any kind, whether direct or indirect."

"Try not to become a man of success but rather a man of value."

"One should guard against preaching to young people success in the customary form as the main aim of life. The most important motive for work in school and in life is pleasure in work, pleasure in it's result, and the knowledge of the value of the result to the community."

"Imagination is more important than knowledge"

"Two things are infinite: the Universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the Universe."

" The release of atomic power has changed everything except our way of thinking...the solution to this problem lies in the heart of mankind. If I had only known, I should have become a watchmaker."
                                                         All quotes listed are by Albert Einstein


----------



## Sawboss

*what do you think of these quotes?*

"The great object of life is sensation, to feel that we exist."

"Trust yourself, then you will know how to live"

"We will not know unless we begin"

"Life shrinks and expands in proportion to one's courage"

"The only limit to our realisation of tommorow will be our doubts of today"

"Nothing ever becomes real untill it's experianced"

"We become what we behold"

"Enthusiasm find the oppertunities and energy makes the most of them"

"For the resolute and determined there is time and oppertunity"

"All things are difficult before they are easy"

"In seeking happiness for others, you find it in yourself"

"Our deeds determine us and much as we determine our deeds"

"Integrity needs no rules"

"Power is not found by striking hard and often but by striking true"

"The highest reward for a persons toll is not what they get from it, but what they become by it"

"Our patiance will achieve more than our force"

Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood"

"life is the result of dynamic opposites, form and chaos, substance and oblivion, light and dark and all the infinite varitions of ying and yang.  When the pendulum swings in favour of one, it eventually swings back in favour of it's opposite and thus the balance of the universe is maintained."

a little pointless and wierd to some but I found that reading these was rather comforting, tell me what you think.

I obviously didn't make any of these up.


----------



## yougene

*Re: what do you think of these quotes?*



			
				Sawboss said:
			
		

> *
> "The only limit to our realisation of tommorow will be our doubts of today"
> 
> "We become what we behold"
> 
> "All things are difficult before they are easy"
> 
> "In seeking happiness for others, you find it in yourself"
> 
> "Our deeds determine us and much as we determine our deeds"
> 
> "Integrity needs no rules"
> 
> "Power is not found by striking hard and often but by striking true"
> 
> "Our patiance will achieve more than our force"
> 
> "Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood"
> 
> "life is the result of dynamic opposites, form and chaos, substance and oblivion, light and dark and all the infinite varitions of ying and yang.  When the pendulum swings in favour of one, it eventually swings back in favour of it's opposite and thus the balance of the universe is maintained."
> *



I found those quotes particularly valuable.


----------



## _high_life_

hmmmm

theres to many i can dissagree with,thats it theres just too many so i wont try to.


----------



## Psychodonovan

*Profound quotes*

Okay this is my first post in this part of bluelight, so I don't know if it's appropriate, but I was wondering if anyone had any little profound quotes, like Koans and such; since reading all these mind-boggling posts can be kind of exhausting and I think sometimes I'd prefer bitesized chunks of wisdom  Here's mine for today:

"Matter is that which obeys completely"


----------



## DigitalDuality

See the sig:
first one by Otep
second on by Tom Robbins.


----------



## paramnesia

eat organically
live orgasmically


----------



## punk69angel2004

*Theory of Life*

Theory of life:


           "Drugs, Sex, Rock N Roll, Weed, Speed, Birth Control, Life's a bitch, wanna die? Fuck the Po-Po, Let's Get High!"


----------



## killarava2day

There is no spoon


----------



## DigitalDuality

killarava2day said:
			
		

> *There is no spoon *


 :D


----------



## mariacallas

"We must find out what words are and how they function.
They become images when written down,but images of words repeated in the mind and not of the image of the thing itself."
- W.S. Burroughs 

My very favorite.........
"last night i dreamed that i was pursuing a director i was once in love with and he invited me into his home to tell me that he couldn't be with me. i sat at his kitchen table on the verge of tears. then he said to me, 'you once described a man's body as powerful. what is your definition of power now?' and i replied, 'power is being told you are not loved and not being destroyed by it.'"  
- M A D O N N A


----------



## DigitalDuality

^
you might wanna check that "on the road" author again..


----------



## mariacallas

ah deed!


----------



## punktuality

It's an insane world... and I'm proud to be a part of it!
Bill Hicks


----------



## The HiVe MiND

"A fish is not a plant with gills"


----------



## paramnesia

"LSD is no more dangerous than color television."
-- Timothy Leary


----------



## DigitalDuality

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
It is our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us.
We ask ourselves, who am I to be brilliant, successful,
talented and fabulous?
Actually, who are you NOT to be?
You are a child of God.
Your playing small doesn't serve the world.
There's nothing enlightened about shrinking
so that other people won't feel insecure around you.
We were born to make manifest the glory that is within us.
It's not just in some of us;
it's in EVERYONE !
And as we let our own light shine,
we unconsciously give other people
permission to do the same.
As we are liberated from our own fear,
our presence automatically liberates others!"

Nelson Mandela, inaugural speech 1994


----------



## DigitalDuality

I think this one needs a bump   Maybe a sticky for a while..

For my quote.. see the signature..


----------



## sourlemone

_Be at peace
and see
a clear pattern and plan
running through
all your lives.

Nothing is by chance_

- Eileen Caddy
(Footprints on the Path)

 - for anyone interested, there's a book called 'A Guide for the Advanced Soul' by Susan Hayward which is essentially a collection of inspirational quotations to be interpreted and fitted in to all of life's problems...great little book, this is on the first page. I'll post some more good ones if anyone wants me too, or if I feel like it.


----------



## wanderer21

Lust is when you love what you see...love is when you lust for what's inside.


----------



## Richard Prixton

ok, alot of these are Bruce Lee quotes, s couple are from rappers and some are proverbs or saying; I don't know remember where they're all from:

to change with change is the changeless state

anger is one letter short of danger

wise men don't need to proive thier point, men who need to prove a point aren't wise

insanity is continuing the same behavior and expecting different results

life is a constant process of relating

there is no knowledge that is not power

only your mind can produce fear

fear and conflict is ussually born of ignorance and can eradicated through education

you train people how to treat you by how you treat yourself

the wind and the waves are always on the side of the ablest navigators

all who have accomplished great things have had a great aim, have fixed thier gaze on a goal which was high, one which sometimes seemed impossible

action conquers fear

a mind stretched to new dimentions will never return to its original form

knowing is not enough; we must apply, willing is not enough, we must do

you can't organize truth. that's like trying to put a pound of water into wrapping paper and shaping it

the inability to adapt brings destruction

showing off is the fool's idea of glory

if you think s thing impossible, you'll make it impossible

one great cause of failure is lack of concentration

a good teacher protects his pupils from his own influence

there is no help but self-help

the strong rule the weak but the wise rule the strong

learn from the past or the future will punish you

quality of life is an illusion of the mind


----------



## wanderer21

The most exciting, challenging and significant relationship of all is the one you have with yourself. And if you find someone to love the you you love, well, that's just fabulous.


----------



## wanderer21

"You don't love a woman because she is beautiful, but she is beautiful because you love her." 

  "Absence is to love what wind is to fire; it extinguishes the small, it enkindles the great."  

  "Immature love says: 'I love you because I need you.' Mature love says 'I need you because I love you.'"  

"A person who aims at nothing is sure to hit it." 

"To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe." 

"If you can imagine it,
You can achieve it.
If you can dream it,
You can become it."


----------



## Pomplemous

another day, another headache... *slump*


----------



## sexyanon

fearlessness is not the lack of fear - it is simply the ability to overcome it.


----------



## Larr_E

Fuck Nick Canon
  -Dave C.


----------



## rewiiired

"God's only excuse is that he does not exist."


----------



## wanderer21

"If all you can say about a guy is he's something to do things with...well, that's worse than being alone"

_Six Feet Under


----------



## rewiiired

"To die on the toilet: what a way to go."


----------



## wanderer21

"LIFE IS NOT A JOURNEY TO THE GRAVE WITH THE INTENTION OF ARRIVING SAFELY IN A PRETTY AND WELL PRESERVED BODY, BUT RATHER TO SKID IN BROADSIDE, THOROUGHLY USED UP, TOTALLY WORN OUT, AND LOUDLY PROCLAIMING---- WOW----WHAT A RIDE!!!"


----------



## paramnesia

when language is used clearly, philosophical problems are found to dissolve

Music without words means leaving behind the mind.
And leaving behind the mind is meditation.
Meditation returns you to the source.
And the source of all is sound.
- Kabir


----------



## PhorIndicator

"When the power of love overcomes the love of power, the world will know peace." 

- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## rewiiired

"You had me drink _WHAT?_"
-- last words of Socrates.


----------



## nicnicnic

_The eyes that regard God are also the eyes through which He regards the world._ 
-- Traditional Sufi saying.


----------



## The HiVe MiND

"Don't talk nonsense"
_His Divine Grace A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada_


----------



## page 358

I'm your huckleberry:- Doc from Tombstone


----------



## The_Silent_Observer

"Dreams are the hardest things to catch. Your eyes can see it, your soul will chase it, but only your hands can catch it."


----------



## uglycasanova

"Never separate the life you live from the words you speak." -Senator Paul Wellstone

“The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn, like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars...” - Jack Kerouac


Brilliant.


----------



## FestiveCheez

"Careful the things you say, children will listen." -- Stephen Sondheim (from Into The Woods)

"Everyone's a little bit racist." -- Robert Lopez & Jeff Marx (from Avenue Q)

"For a dreamer night's the only time of day." -- Alan Menken & Jack Feldman (from Newsies)

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt." -- Abraham Lincoln

"Censorship can kiss my <BEEP!>" -- FestiveCheez


----------



## ebola?

Liberty without socialism is privilege and injustice, socialism without liberty is slavery and brutality.
--Micheal Bakunin

Interviewer - 'What do you think of western civilisation?' 
Ghandi - 'I think it would be a very good idea!'


"I think this is a very hard choice, but the price, we think, is worth it"
- Madeleine Albright, in response to the question: "Are the lives of 500,000 Iraqi children too high a price to pay?"

>>when language is used clearly, philosophical problems are found to dissolve>>

I'm not so sure if Wittgenstein was right on this count.

ebola


----------



## Cloud Hidden

"Those who dance are considered insane by those who can't hear the music." 
-George Carlin

"If you fall asleep on the couch in a house where a woman is present, there will be a blanket or a coat covering you when you awaken."
-George Carlin

"I go to bed early.  My favorite dream comes on at nine."
-George Carlin

"I hope, too, that I will be able to begin serving my sentence in the very near future because I would like to be back as early in March as possible in order to plant the spring garden.''
-Martha Stewart

"He who wears his morality but as his best garment were better naked." 
-Khalil Gibran

"And when the earth shall claim your limbs, then shall you truly dance."
-Khalil Gibran


----------



## beanergrl

Reality is for people who aren't creative. - a bumper sticker


----------



## David

> Imagination is more important than knowledge. _~Albert Einstein_


----------



## beanergrl

^ that's nice.

i misquoted my bumper sticker though. it should be:

Reality is for people without an imagination.


----------



## Looper

Not a quote per se but something I read today:

Tao-Hsin came to Seng-Ts'an and asked,
"What is the method of liberation?"
"Who binds you?" replied Seng-Ts'an.
"No one binds me."
"Why then," asked Seng-Ts'an, "should you seek liberation?"
And this was Tao-hsin's awakening.


----------



## Raw Evil

"We had sex, drugs and rock & roll, now all we have is AIDS, crack and techno" -- unknown


----------



## doof-kittie

Reality is for people who can't handle drugs
(i dont remeber who said this)

'Your actions are detrimental to my groove'
(a friend at uni)

She hasn't seen Back to the Future? No wonder shes so fucked up!
(another friend)

If at first you dont succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.

The probability of screwing up is proportional to the number of people watching.


----------



## definatemaybe

There is nothing either good nor bad... but thinking makes it so.


----------



## glowbug

"As democracy is perfected, the office of President represents, more and
more closely, the inner soul of the people. On some great and Glorious day,
the plain folks of the land will reach their hearts' desire at last, and
the White House will be adorned by a downright moron."

H.L. Mencken (1880-1956)


----------



## mariacallas

"There were opium dens where one could buy oblivion, dens of horror where the memory of old sins could be destroyed by the madness of sins that were new"
Oscar Wilde
The Picture of Dorian Gray (1891) 

These women who had shared his life at one time or another were to go on uttering feeble squeaks of pleasure and pain and making a movement or two......enough to show that some breath of life still remained in them as they hung on a thread whose other end he still held in his hand.
Francoise Gilot, on ex husband Picasso1964


----------



## joystick

"Embrace chaos."--me

"Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble."--Shakespeare

"Ride the lightning."--Metallica album/t-shirt

"That which once was shall once more be."--seen on the back of a black t-shirt

"Molecular structure is the key to understanding."--one of the Transformer's slogans, found on the outside of the 1980's toy box

"And I'm learnin' to fly, but I ain't got wings.  Coming down is the hardest thing."--Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

"When you're high, you never ever want to come down."--Guns 'n Roses

"I have become comfortably numb."--Pink Floyd

"Have you seen the light?"--The Grateful Dead

"I'm livin' till I die."--The Stone Roses

"We have met the enemy, and he is us."--Woody Allen

"Listen to the sound of Kim as she licks on the cock."--Eminem

"Fuck Armageddon, this is Hell."--written on the wall once at a bar circa 2002.

"Most people keep their brains between their legs."--Morrissey

"I don't know if it was Heaven or Hell, but it was wonderful."--former denizen of the now long defunct NYC superclub Studio 54

"Down here everything is fine.  We have a straw.  We have a line.  We have a bag, a rock, a mountain..."--The Tear Garden

"You can't go to heaven if you're afraid to get high."--recent dance music lyric heard on satellite radio

"Why, cocaine isn't addictive!  I've been doing it for years."--unknown

"Doing cocaine is like having a beautiful girlfriend who treats you like shit."--unknown

"It [drug addiction] is not a problem as long as you have more drugs."--some kid I met once.

"In Xanadu did Kubla Kahn a stately pleasure dome decree."--Samuel Taylor Coleridge

"One is too many and a thousand is never enough."--AA/NA slogan

"Half-measures availed us nothing."--another AA/NA slogan

"Progress, not perfection."--AA/NA slogan

"Once a cucumber (i.e., a normal person) has been turned into a pickle (i.e., a drug addict), it can never go back to being a cucumber again.''--what they told us in rehab.  

(This last entry is similar to Biggie Smalls' blunt statement, "You can't turn a 'ho into a housewife.")

"There some ho's in this house!  There some ho's in this house!  There some ho's in this house!"--breakbeat/booty shake remix by DJ Sikora called "All Funked Up" and available for free download at http://edmplanet.com 

"Well, your best judgement has gotten you landed in here."--rehab saying

"When you get older, your body won't look so good.  It won't look so good."--Tricky

"Angels can fly because they take themselves lightly."--unknown but found in one of my angel books

"Hell is other people."--Jean Paul Sartre

"All I have to do is live my life."--Sonic Youth

And from PiHKAL, 

"Life is not a problem to be solved, but rather a mystery to be lived."--Kirkegaard

Certain quotations make me happy.


----------



## YetAnotherKat

"For a long time it seemed to me that life was about to begin - real life. But there was always some obstacle in the way, something to be gotten through first, some unfinished business, time still to be served, a debt to be paid. At last it dawned on me that these obstacles were my life. This perspective has helped me to see there is no way to happiness. Happiness is the way. So treasure every moment you have and remember that time waits for no one."


----------



## Raas

YetAnotherKat said:
			
		

> *"For a long time it seemed to me that life was about to begin - real life. But there was always some obstacle in the way, something to be gotten through first, some unfinished business, time still to be served, a debt to be paid. At last it dawned on me that these obstacles were my life. This perspective has helped me to see there is no way to happiness. Happiness is the way. So treasure every moment you have and remember that time waits for no one." *



That has enlightened me! Well done!


----------



## mariacallas

Unless a man or woman has experienced the darkness of the soul he or she can know nothing of that transforming laughter without which no hint of the ultimate reality of the opposites can be faintly intuited.  - Luke

You all laugh at me because I am different, I laugh at you because you are all the same.

If men recognize no law superior to their desires, then they must fight when their desires collide.

One might say that the true subject of
the horror genre is the struggle for
recognition of all that our civilization
represses and oppresses.
Robin Wood 

The elegance of honesty needs no adornment.
MerryBrown

The greatest gift you can give another
is the purity of your attention.
Richard Moss

It is only by closing the ears of the soul, or by
listening too intently to the clamors of the sense,
that we become oblivious of their utterances.
Alexander Crummell

All children are first shocked out of the womb of a mother's world before they can know that loneliness is their heritage and their only means of rediscovering men and women" 
JackKerouac

and this is quite sad

I quickly laugh at everything,
for fear of having to cry.
Pierre de Beaumarchais


----------



## Hessel R.K.

Heaven and Earth are not humane, they deal in straw dogs- lao tsu.

The serene confidence of a Christian in four aces- Mark Twain


----------



## Hessel R.K.

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *The elegance of honesty needs no adornment.
> MerryBrown
> *



Merry Brown could have come up with that on her own, but thats Lao tsu also.:D


----------



## inode

Reproduced from a record sleeve:

 "Yesterday it was love. Today the great passions
  of unity and liberty disrupt the world. Yesterday
  love led to individual death. Today collective
  passions make us run the risk of universal
  destruction. Today, just as yesterday, art wants
  to save from death a living image of our passions
  and our suffering."

                                  -- Albert Camus


----------



## Grim

"I don't do drugs. I am drugs"
-Salvador Dali

"Science cannot solve the ultimate mystery of nature. And that is because, in the last analysis, we ourselves are a part of the mystery that we are trying to solve."
-Max Planck


----------



## asmodeus256

My reflective thought of the day:

Do not be afraid... just be.


----------



## IntoXicated

conform against conformity.

we need to pull people one by one out of the "matrix" created by our government, and into the real world.  those of us who have obtained the knowledge of what it is that government is actually doing TO us, not FOR us must spread the knowledge.   for great vids about our government (United States) and videos about very interesting topics, go to http://conspiracy.hopto.org:6969/.  I highly suggest that everyone watches the BBC documentary, The Power Of Nightmares.  great facts and the truth to our "great" nation.  Also view the biography of the most hated man in my life, Dick Chaney.  Very interesting facts about the man who is taking over the world.  get out there and change the world.  make it your obligation to "preach" the truth.  don't let people continue to fall victims to the bull shit this government puts out there.  they control us, as free as they say we are, they make us do what they want.  we are brainwashed to be used for profit.  we are told to buy this and that, do that this way because it is right.  well who the hell is going to tell me how to live the one and only life i have.  don't waste your life under the materialistic spell being cast upon the great masses of this nation.  reach out and change the world.  CONFORM AGAINST CONFORMITY!


----------



## joystick

"I am old.  I am new.
I have been alive.  I have been dead."--Taliesin (sp?)

If anyone asked him what the name of his LSD was he would usually tell them "Sunshine."


----------



## CuPillar

"there is no 'I' in team, but there is an 'I' in DICKHEAD!"


----------



## JudgeFishy

I think I have died and remained on earth only to know what it's like to live an eternity in hell ~ Me


----------



## qwe

"[In] my era everybody smoked and everybody drank and there was no drug use"
DEA Chief Thomas Constantine, July 1, 1998


----------



## inode

"The need to speak, even if one has nothing to say, becomes more pressing when one has nothing to say, just as the will to live becomes more urgent when life has lost its meaning,"

                                                                            -- Jean Baudrillard


----------



## glitterbizkit

"When music affects us to tears, seemingly causeless, we weep not, as Gravina supposes, from "excess of pleasure", but through excess of an impatient, petulant sorrow, that, as mere mortals, we are as yet in no condition to banquet upon those supernal ecstasies of which the music affords us merely a suggestive and indefinite glimpse"

and

"The struggle to apprehend the supernal Loveliness... has given to the world all that which it has ever been enabled at once to understand and feel as poetic."

-both by Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## page 358

"There's a passage I got memorized, seems appropriate for this situation: Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you." JULES


----------



## joystick

I read this tonight and it struck a good chord with me.  I hope it does not offend any of the non-religious people, but I don't think it will because it's just a short quote, not some sermon of mine or anything. 

DISCLAIMER:  These words were not originally written by me and may or may not reflect any of my views on the subject unless they are in all caps.

from "And the Angels Were Silent" by Max Lucado, page 101:

"When we create a redeemer, we keep him safely distant in his faraway castle.  We allow him only the briefest of encounters with us.  We permit him to swoop in and out with his sleigh before we can draw too near.  We wouldn't ask him to take up residence in the midst of a contaminated people.  In our wildest imaginings we wouldn't compare a king who becomes one of us.

"But God did.  God did what we wouldn't dream.  He did what we couldn't imagine.  He became a man so we could trust him.  He became a sacrifice so we could know him.  And he defeated death so we could follow him.

"IT DEFIES LOGIC.  IT IS DIVINE INSANITY.  [emphases added]  A holy incredibility.  Only a God beyond systems and common sense could create a plan as absurd as this.  YET, IT IS THE VERY IMPOSSIBILITY OF IT ALL THAT MAKES IT POSSIBLE.  [emphasis added again]  The wildness of the story is its strongest witness."

* * *

Those are a few characteristics of God that I just love.  Namely, he can make anything possible, he's always coming out with new stuff and I can never predict what he's going to think of or do next.  Plus, I love colored lights and bright white light which I associate with God and which not even Einstein or anybody else has yet to figure out.


----------



## PuppyUpper

The truest quote I have lived thus far..........

"Childhood is what we spend the rest of our lives trying to overcome."  - From amovie- can't remember and I think that is only the second part of it - SO fucking true for me.

And I altered a popular one:

"What doesn't kill us, fucks us up" -with apologies to original author

And one I use often:

"This too, shall pass" - don't know who wrote it - not me


----------



## galahan

"Is everyone else in the world a moron, or is it just me?"

i'm waiting for the right girl..... the kind that will have sex with me

"For a long time it seemed to me that life was about to begin - real life. But there was always some obstacle in the way, something to be gotten through first, some unfinished business, time still to be served, a debt to be paid. At last it dawned on me that these obstacles were my life. This perspective has helped me to see there is no way to happiness. Happiness is the way. So treasure every moment you have and remember that time waits for no one."

If you ever get mugged by someone, just say, "Take it easy man, all I got is a $16 bill", then knee him in the nuts when he tries to figure out what the fuck you just said.

The problem with America is stupidity. I'm not saying there should be a capital punishment for stupidity, but why don't we just take the safety labels off of everything and let the problem solve itself?

I hate it when a coworker spots you blowing the contents of your
nostrils into a trash can

People worry because of love and desire. That worry then leads to fear. If you transcend love, what worries will there be? What will be left to fear?

Sleep will not come to this tired body now. Peace will not come to this lonely heart. There are some things I'll live without, but I want you to know that I need you right now.

I have lost the will to live. Simply nothing more for me to give. There is nothing more for me. I need the end to set me free.

I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad, The dreams in which i'm dying are the best i've ever had.

Why am I so alone? Where is my woman? Can I bring her home?

Take your time, think a lot, think of everything you've got, for you will still be here tomorrow but your dreams may not.

Someone told me there's a girl out there, with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.

Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away. Now it looks as though they're here to stay. 

"If you don't shut your face, i will rip it off and use it as a napkin."

Never hold your farts in. They travel up your spine, into your brain, and that's where you get shitty ideas from.

We cannot know our true self through rational thinking, as rational thinking was produced by the very mind one is trying to see

"We are what we think. All that we are arises with our thoughts. With our thoughts, we make the world."

If you do not tell the truth about yourself you cannot tell it about other people.

We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are.

"Two roads diverged in a Wood, and I...
I took the one less travelled by.
And that has made all the Difference."
--Robert Frost

And finally there are some awesome IRC quotes on this page that I wish to link too. www.bash.org


----------



## NickyJ

_Originally posted by alasdairm _
*nothing says "i love you" quite like fucking your boyfriend in the ass like the bitch that he is.



i'm open to the idea.

alasdair *


----------



## JudgeFishy

It's not a quest on finding who we ought to be, it's a quest to find what we once were when we were a child.


----------



## Wise_Rabbit

we think caged birds sing, instead they cry.
were all in the gutter but some of us are looking at the stars.


----------



## Wise_Rabbit

wise men say the path to happieness is in finding what you want, yet this truth lies purely in wanting what you find.

the moral life of man forms part of the construct matter of the artist, yet the morality of the art consists of the perfect use of an inperfect medium.


----------



## knight_marshall

"life... woah life, woah life, woah life, do do do do" 
whoever wrote the lyrics to this song (although i'd hope no one would claim it) is pure genious.

"when you're afraid of the toilet, you garenteed to shit your pants."  -  me  :D


----------



## zybotelectron

"We are all ghosts," Morris Klapper said at last, "We are conceived in a moment of death and born out of ghost wombs, and we play in the streets with other little ghosts, chanting ghost-rhymes and scratching to become real. We are told that life is full of goals and that, although it is sadly necessary to fight, you can at least choose your war. But we learn that for ghosts there can only be one battle; to become real. A few of us make it, thus encouraging other ghosts to believe that it can be done." 
"What is it like?" Mr. Rebeck asked. "To be real, I mean." 
Morris Klapper's laugh was like the faint sound of an hourglass being turned over. "Good God, I don't know. I never made it." 
"oh," Mr. Rebeck said. Then he said, "Your wife loved you. Isn't that one way of becoming real?" 
"Will you get love off your mind?" Morris Klapper demanded. "Love guarantees nothing. Anyway, Gertrude never loved me. She loved the man she wanted me to be. It was like having a stranger in the house. We were quite happy together, all three of us, but it was not the sort of love that makes a ghost real. I think the only way to become real is to be real to yourself and to someone else. Love has nothing to do with it." 
- Peter S. Beagle from the book "A Fine and Private Place" 


the biggest cult of all: culture 
-? 

the psychological problem is how to make all people aware that whether they like it or not, the earth is becoming a single community. 
-jerome frank 

The exploration of the higher reaches of human nature and of its ultimate possibilities and aspirations...has involved for me the continuous destruction of cherished axioms, the perpetual coping with seeming paradoxes, contradictions and vagueness and the occasional collapse around my ears of long established, firmly believed in and seeming unassailable laws of psychology. 
-abraham maslow 

if you bring forth what is within you 
what you bring forth will save you 
if you do not bring forth what is within you 
what you do not bring will destroy you 
-the gospel of thomas 

you have done worse things in your house. The only thing you never did was to shine your spirit. 
-don juan 

you are so goddamn important that you feel justified to be annoyed with everything. 
-don juan 

when a man decides to do something he must go all the way, but he must take responsibility for what he does. No matter what he does, he must know first why he is doing it, and then he must proceed with his actions without having doubts or remorse about them. 
-don juan 

meow 
-schlitz my cat 

if you're not happy, here and now, when will you be?
- i forget

what is to die but to stand naked in the sun and melt into the wind...
-Kahlil Gibran

you must be the change you wish to see in the world.
-Gandhi


----------



## Wise_Rabbit

I AM A MELTING SNOWFLAKE IN  THE BLIZZARD OF EXISTANCE.


----------



## Dazer

Yeh my signature


----------



## sexyanon2

Einstein's quote goes something like this:

"You think you have math problems? Trust me, yours are no comparison to the ones I suffer."

I'll look it up later and update it. Something like that.


----------



## xxuxx

The world is big and I am so inconsequential. The world has always been big, it just hasn't always been round...me, my signature.


----------



## JV

"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle."  -Plato 

"To be conscious that you are ignorant is a great step to knowledge."  iBenjamin Disraeli

"I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."  -Albert Einstein


----------



## Galadriel

Smile it's the second best thing you can do with your mouth. Anon

Your only young once but you can be immature forever. Anon


----------



## alasdairm

"_The moment one definitely commits oneself, then providence moves too. All sorts of things occur to help one that would never otherwise have occurred. A whole stream of events issues from the decisions, raising in one's favor all manner of unforeseen incidents and meetings and material assistance which no man could have dreamed would have come his way. Whatever you can do or dream you can, begin it. *Boldness has genius, power and magic in it*. Begin it now._" *goethe*

(my emphasis)

alasdair


----------



## nicnicnic

_If there be anywhere on earth a lover of God who is always kept safe, I know nothing of it, for it was not shown to me.  But this was shown: that in falling and rising again we are always kept in that same precious love._
-- Julain of Norwich


----------



## badg3r

"And if you do something stupid, so what?"
- Neil Gaiman (as expressed through The Sandman)


----------



## Sleeping_Door_Mouse

"Survival of all or none.
One raindrop raises the sea.
Weapons are enemies even to their owners.

Give more, take less.
Others first, self last.
Observe, listen and learn.
Do one thing at a time.

Sing every day.
Exercise imagination.
Eat to live, dont live to eat.
Dont pee in the bath."


-Dinotopia

Lol, was a very kool book with a good overall message. Simple, succinct and understandable.


----------



## bGIveNs33

"Your vision will become clear only when you look into your heart. Who looks outside, dreams. Who looks inside, awakens."
~Jung

"You know, Hobbes, some days even my lucky rocketship underpants don't help."
~Calvin

"When you come to a fork in the road, take it"
~Yogi

"If I were not a physicist, I would probably be a musician. I often think in music. I live my daydreams in music. I see my life in terms of music."
~Einstien

"I know one day you'll have a beautiful life, I know you'll be a star, but in somebody elses sky, but why can't it be mine?"
~Vedder

"Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion"
~Donnie Darko


----------



## Grim

"There is no matter as such! All matter originates and exists only by virtue of a force. We must assume behind this force the existence of a conscious and intelligent Mind. This Mind is the matrix of all matter."  - Max Planck

"In some sense man is a microcosm of the universe; therefore what man is, is a clue to the universe. We are enfolded in the universe." - David Bohm


----------



## jaycee

*shakespeare*

Highly overlooked:

 "This above all: to thine own self be true, And it must follow, as the night the day, Thou canst not then be false to any man. " 


William Shakespeare (1564-1616)


----------



## Kraz

"God is dead" - Frederick Nietzsche


----------



## Oceanboy

Do not post, if you are unable to abstain from making personal attacks on others.


----------



## Oceanboy

What you can't feel, you can't heal. :J.Bradshaw


----------



## Spider Rob

"I should, indeed, with peculiar delight, have met and exchanged there congratulations personally with the small band, the remnant of that host of worthies, who joined with us on that day, in the bold and doubtful election we were to make for our country, between submission or the sword; and to have enjoyed with them the consolatory fact, that our fellow citizens, after half a century of experience and prosperity, continue to approve the choice we made. May it be to the world, what I believe it will be, (to some parts sooner, to others later, but finally to all,) the signal of arousing men to burst the chains under which monkish ignorance and superstition had persuaded them to bind themselves, and to assume the blessings and security of self-government. That form which we have substituted, restores the free right to the unbounded exercise of reason and freedom of opinion. All eyes are opened, or opening, to the rights of man. The general spread of the light of science has already laid open to every view the palpable truth, that the mass of mankind has not been born with saddles on their backs, nor a favored few booted and spurred, ready to ride them legitimately, by the grace of God. These are grounds of hope for others. For ourselves, let the annual return of this day forever refresh our recollections of these rights, and an undiminished devotion to them.”

final letter of Thomas Jefferson, American revolutionary, June 24, 1826

-he died on the following July 4th


----------



## qwe

The following quotes are from the novel Sophie's World 

"The world became a dream, and the dream became reality." (Novalis) 

"Nature is visible spirit, spirit is visible nature. Matter is slumbering intelligence." (Schelling) 

"What matters our creative toil, when at a snatch, oblivion ends the coil?" (??)


----------



## Oceanboy

*I Love You*

What you are looking for, you already are.


----------



## Morrison's Lament

See signature.

--- G.


----------



## Spider Rob

Confess your hidden faults.
Approach what you find repulsive.
Help those you think you cannot help.
Anything you are attached to, let it go.
Go to places that scare you.
— Pema Chodron


----------



## Kirineuro

"It is final proof of god's omnipotence that he need not exist in order to save us." -Peter DeVries


----------



## sagen

"Didja ever look at a dollar bill, man? There's some spooky shit goin' on there. And it's green too."
- Slater, Dazed and Confused


----------



## BuckAtl

"The state of your life is nothing more than a reflection of your state of mind." Dr. Wayne W. Dyer 

"Two men look out the same prison bars; one sees mud and the other stars." Frederick Langbridge


----------



## Free Radical

Spider Rob said:
			
		

> Confess your hidden faults.
> Approach what you find repulsive.
> Help those you think you cannot help.
> Anything you are attached to, let it go.
> Go to places that scare you.
> — Pema Chodron



cant remember where i saw that person's name before

but i really like the quote


----------



## trick_aus

"Beer is living proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy"
-Benjamin Franklin
and....

"I like to keep a bottle of stimulant handy in case I see a snake, which I also keep handy."  
-W.C. Fields


----------



## L2R

"Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen."
-Albert Einstein


----------



## lightbringer

Kraz said:
			
		

> "God is dead" - Frederick Nietzsche


"Nietzsche is dead" - God


----------



## bingey

^
that's a good one

ass and titty's ass ass and tittys ass and tittys ass and titty's - ad nauseum - anonimous

bleep-bleep-bleep - r2d2  (everyone knows this one yet no knows what it means brilliant imo)


----------



## Skyline_GTR

"I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered." - George Best


----------



## Dazer

"It was a bright cold day in April, and the clocks were striking thirteen."

Orwell..


Dont know if that one has been done already..


----------



## fengtau

A successful man is a man who can make more money than his wife can spend.
A successful woman is a woman who can find that man.

-- anon


----------



## complexPHILOSOPHY

“_Turn on, tune in, drop out_.” - *Timothy Leary*

“_Drop acid, not bombs!_” - *Unknown*

“_Through my LSD experience and my new picture of reality, I became aware of the wonder of creation, the magnificence of nature and of the animal and plant kingdom. I became very sensitive to what will happen to all this and all of us_.” 
- *Albert Hofmann*

“_Last night, I was meditating, absorbed in the contemplation of nature. I was filled with wonder at its immensity, at the stars in their courses, at the mutual interaction of those countess orbs, one upon another, which people look upon unmoved. And I marveled still more at the Mind which governs the whole mighty scheme. A man must be blind I said to myself, not to be dazzled by such a spectacle, a fool not to acknowledge its Author, a madman not to adore him_.” 
- *Voltare*


----------



## phishEcLOVEr

Being conscious is  
cutting through your own melodrama 
and being right here. 
Exist in no mind, be empty, here now, 
and trust that as a situation arises, 
out of you will come what is necessary  
to deal with that situation 
including the use of your intellect  
when appropriate. 
Your intellect need not be  
constantly held on to 
to keep reassuring you  
that you know where you’re at, 
out of fear of loss of control. 
Ultimately, when you stop identifying  
so much 
with your physical body 
and with your psychological entity, 
that anxiety starts to disintegrate. 
And your start to define yourself 
as in flow with the universe; 
and whatever comes along ~  
death, life joy, sadness ~ 
is grist for the mill of awakening, 
Not this versus that 
but 
whatever. 
_Baba Ram Dass


----------



## version 1/11

lightbringer said:
			
		

> "Nietzsche is dead" - God



a dead nob actually...


----------



## huntmich

The difference between smart people and wise people is that wise people don't get themselves into the trouble that smart people think they can get themselves out of 
- unknown

This your lot as a male: you get in the saddle and you pull and you pull until you die.  Then they bury you, and if you did well, they say nice things about you.
-My dad


----------



## slantedenchanted

In heaven all the interesting people are missing.-Nietzsche

When I die, I want people to play my music, go wild and freak out and do anything they want to do. -Jimi Hendrix

The worst crime is faking it.-Kurt Cobain

If you die you're completely happy and your soul somewhere lives on. I'm not afraid of dying. Total peace after death, becoming someone else is the best hope I've got.-Kurt Cobain

There's countless of other Cobain quotes that I love. Tons of great quotes in Nirvana lyrics and his Journals.


----------



## cloudchaser

"Let the beauty of what you love be what you do." ~Jalal ad-Din Rumi


----------



## Told of Reversal

No Hope = No Fear
-Peter Steele


----------



## mariacallas

> A man told his grandson: "A terrible fight is going on inside me -- a fight between two wolves. One is evil, and represents hate, anger, arrogance, intolerance, and superiority . The other is good, and represents joy, peace, love, tolerance, understanding, humility, kindness, empathy, generosity, and compassion. This same fight is going on inside you, inside every other person too."
> 
> The grandson then asked: "Which wolf will win?" The old man replied simply:  "The one you feed."



~_anonymous_


----------



## joystick

*^^^--excellent quote.*

I can't carry these sins on my back.
Don't wanna carry anymore.
I'm gonna carry this train off the tracks.
I'm gonna swim to the ocean floor.
So that we can begin again.
Wash away all our sins.
Crash to the other shore.--Madonna, "Ray of Light."

It's a little different now, but it can still be done.--Faust.

Upside down and inside out, 'bout to show all these folks what it's all about.--Elastic Breaks (Plump DJs).

Here I sit alone, an impotent exile.--Xorcist.


----------



## mariacallas

> Only as you do know yourself can your brain serve you as a sharp and efficient tool. Know your failings, passions, and prejudices so you can separate them from what you see. Know also when you actually have thought through to the nature of the thing with which you are dealing and when you are not thinking at all.


 ~Bernard M. Baruch 1870-1965, American Financier


> The most excellent and divine counsel, the best and most profitable advertisement of all others, but the least practiced, is to study and learn how to know ourselves. This is the foundation of wisdom and the highway to whatever is good. God, Nature, the wise, the world, preach man, exhort him both by word and deed to the study of himself.


~Pierre Charron 1541-1603, French Philosopher


> If people can be educated to see the lowly side of their own natures, it may be hoped that they will also learn to understand and to love their fellow men better. A little less hypocrisy and a little more tolerance towards oneself can only have good results in respect for our neighbor; for we are all too prone to transfer to our fellows the injustice and violence we inflict upon our own natures.


~Carl Jung 1875-1961, Swiss Psychiatrist

_ahem and this particular one reminds me of a certain poster in this forum _


> The gods had condemned Sisyphus to ceaselessly rolling a rock to the top of a mountain, whence the stone would fall back of its own weight. They had thought with some reason that there is no more dreadful punishment than futile and hopeless labor.


  ~ Albert Camus 1913-1960, French Existential Writer


----------



## Medatripper Tates

> I am nobody's disciple. I don't belong to any belief system. I love people from all over the world and I never compare them. They are all unique: a Zarathustra is a Zarathustra, a Mahavira is a Mahavira, a Buddha is a Buddha, a Jesus is a Jesus, a Moses is a Moses... they are so unique that you should not make one of them a criterion that everybody else has to fit with.



~osho



> Things that are real are given and received in Silence.





> The West looks at things only from the standpoint of reason and logic, and is skeptical about things which baffle the intellect. Intellect is the lowest form of understanding and is simply developed by reading, hearing, reasoning and logic. These processes create an illusion of knowledge.
> 
> A higher state of understanding is permanent illumination, through which the illumined one experiences and sees all things as they are. In this state, one feels in harmony with everyone and everything, and realizes the divinity in every phase of life, and is able to impart happiness to others. Once this state is attained, one attends to all duties and material affairs, and yet feels mentally detached from the world. This is true renunciation.
> 
> The last and highest state of understanding is the merging of the soul into the Limitless Ocean of infinite bliss, knowledge and power. The Perfect One who has himself attained this freedom can make thousands perfect like himself. I intend bringing about a great spiritual revival in the near future, utilizing the tremendous amount of energy possessed by America for the purpose. Such a spiritual outpouring as I visualize usually takes place at the beginning or end of a cycle and only a Perfect One, who has reached the Christ state of consciousness, can make such a universal appeal.



~meher baba


----------



## mariacallas

^^^love that Osho quote 



> Life has no other discipline to impose, if we would but realize it, than to accept life unquestioningly. Everything we shut our eyes to, everything we run away from, everything we deny, denigrate or despise, serves to defeat us in the end. What seems nasty, painful, evil, can become a source of beauty, joy and strength, if faced with an open mind. Every moment is a golden one for him who has the vision to recognize it as such..


~Henry Miller


> Acceptance of others, their looks, their behaviors, their beliefs, bring you an inner peace and tranquillity -- instead of anger and resentment.


~Source Unknown 


> One must not attempt to justify them, but rather to sense their nature simply and clearly.


~Albert Einstein 1879-1955, German-born American Physicist


> Accept the place the divine providence has found for you, the society of your contemporaries,  the connection of events.


~Ralph Waldo Emerson 1803-1882, American Poet, Essayist


> Ah, when to the heart of man was it ever less than a treason to go with the drift of things to yield with a grace to reason and bow and accept at the end of a love or a season.



~Robert Frost 1875-1963, American Poet


----------



## LouReed

*I'm with Told of Reversal*



			
				Told of Reversal said:
			
		

> No Hope = No Fear
> -Peter Steele



...


----------



## mariacallas

^^^^I don't get it.  Care to expound?


----------



## L2R

> Old age takes away from us what we have inherited and gives us what we have earned.


~Gerald Brenan


----------



## mariacallas

> "Our greatest fear is not that we are inadequate,
> but that we are powerful beyond measure.
> It is our own light, not our darkness, that frightens us.
> 
> We ask ourselves, who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, handsome, talented and fabulous?
> 
> Actually, who are we not to be?"



- Marianne Williamson


----------



## Facekhan

I'm partial to babylon 5 quotes

"To live on as we have is to leave behind joy, and love, and companionship, because we know it to be transitory, of the moment. We know it will turn to ash. Only those, whose lives are brief can imagine that love .. is eternal. .. You should embrace that remarkable illusion. It may be the greatest gift your race has ever received."
Babylon 5, Lorien to Ivanova, Into the Fire

http://www.cs.tut.fi/~albert/Quotes/B5-quotes.html


----------



## Medatripper Tates

> Remember this: energy is neither anger nor love nor hate.  Energy is simply energy - neutral.  The same energy becomes anger; the same energy becomes sex; the same energy becomes love; the same energy becomes hate.  These are all forms of the same energy.  You give the form, your mind gives the form, and the energy moves into it.
> 
> So remember, if you love deeply you will not have much energy to be angry.  If you do not love at all, then you will have much energy to be angry, and you will go on finding situations in which to be angry.  If your energy is expressed through sex, you will be less violent.  If your energy is not expressed through sex, you will be more violent.  That is why militaries will never allow sexual relationshops for the soldiers.  If it is allowed, the militaries will become absolutely impotent to fight.



~osho (again)  

damn i love this book!


----------



## HammerSmashedFace

“There are so many hammocks to catch you if you fall, so many laws to keep you from experience. All these cities I have been in the last few weeks make me fully understand the cozy, stifling state in which most people pass through life. I don't want to pass through life like a smooth plane ride. All you do is get to breathe and copulate and finally die. I don't want to go with the smooth skin and the calm brow. I hope I end up a blithering idiot cursing the sun - hallucinating, screaming, giving obscene and inane lectures on street corners and public parks. People will walk by and say, "Look at that drooling idiot. What a basket case." I will turn and say to them "It is you who are the basket case. For every moment you hated your job, cursed your wife and sold yourself to a dream that you didn't even conceive. For the times your soul screamed yes and you said no. For all of that. For your self-torture, I see the glowing eyes of the sun! The air talks to me! I am at all times!" And maybe, the passers by will drop a coin into my cup.” -Henry Rollins


----------



## HammerSmashedFace

“You should have to pass an IQ test before you breed. You have to take a driving test to operate vehicles and an SAT test to get into college. So why dont you have to take some sort of test before you give birth to children? When I am President, thats the first rule I will institute.”
-Marilyin Manson


----------



## HammerSmashedFace

"People have more confidence in what they immitate than what they really are." Bruce Lee


----------



## mariacallas

Man I am loving all the Osho quotes. I have to get that book for myself .


Never act familiar.
Never talk about your family.
Never share your sob stories.
Never volunteer information.
Never talk about your future plans.
Never talk about your dream purchases.
Never talk about cars and stereos, somehow this makes a client nervous.
Never desire to own what you see. You will own your own someday.
Never lie until you have to lie, and when you lie never believe your lie.

_from the companion novices' morning play chants
History of the Companions_


----------



## sassylx

"Narrator: - When people think you're dying, they really, really listen to you, instead of just...
Marla Singer: - instead of just waiting for their turn to speak?" 
- Fightclub.


----------



## clayfig

" snoochie Boochiess"


----------



## TurdFurgeson

"You'll never forget it, only regret it, that you had so much potential and never made it kinetic."


----------



## Medatripper Tates

"More often-than-not, it is seen that highly developed souls become orphans in their early childhood so that they become free to operate in their spiritual world. This had happened with Shri Shirdi Sai and this also happened with Baba Tajuddin. His father expired when he was about one year old and his mother expired when he was only nine years old. The care of this orphan was taken over by his maternal grandmother and maternal-uncle Abdul Rahman. As a child, Baba started his education at the age of six in a local madrasa in Kamthi.
During this time a spiritually - developed soul, known as Hazrat Abdulla Shah, visited the madrasa and saw the child Tajuddin.
He immediately told the teacher - "Why are you teaching this child. He has got all knowledge from his past life." Saying thus, he took out a dry fruit (Khumani) from his bag, ate half, and put the other half in the mouth of the child saying "Eat less, sleep less and speak less. Read Quran”.
As soon as the child ate the dry fruit, God - consciousness dawned on him and for about three days he remained in a state of spiritual ecstasy.Obviously Hazrat Abdulla Shah had given Tajuddin the spiritual power or consciousness known as "Shaktipata" in Hindu Yoga system. Thereafter, the child was found to be always in a state of contemplation in secluded places.

At the age of 18, the financial condition of his maternal - uncle's house deteriorated due to floods. As a result, both Baba and his maternal - uncle searched for a job. In 1881, at the age of 20 Baba joined the Nagpur Army Regiment. Soon a contingent of the Regiment, where Baba was serving, was sent to a place called Sagar. At Sagar, Baba used to manage his duties as an army sepoy (soldier), somehow spending the best of the time in doing namaz and contemplation. Most of the nights he used to spend with a highly developed spiritual soul known as Hazrat Baud Saheb under-going spiritual practices. Hazrat Baud Saheb is, therefore, recognised as one of the spiritual masters of Tajuddin Baba. His absence from the army camp at nights, and his least regard for the service created problems from the higher authorities. One day, in a God-intoxicated state Baba suddenly submitted his resignation from the army and left the camp.

He then roamed about in the streets of Sagar like a mad man; without any sense of body. Soon his maternal grandmother heard of the news and took him away to Kamthi. She tried to get him cured through doctors and Hakims thinking that he was mad. The doctors and Hakims could hardly improve his condition as Baba Tajuddin's consciousness had, by that time transcended the gross and subtle body and was floating in the vast ocean of divine consciousness - beyond multiplicism and dualism of Nature. As the destiny of many spiritual seekers, children started throwing stones at him to which he would never react. The society around him discarded him to be useless for their purpose and declared him as mad and, therefore, humiliated him whenever and wherever they could.

However, miracles also started taking place around him. He would suddenly tell people about their past and warn them about future problems. One day in that Videha State (Beyond body state) he went near a British woman in a naked state. The horrified woman complained to the army authorities about such uncivilized behaviour. An army officer caught hold of him and got him admitted in the lunatic asylum of Nagpur on the 16th of August 1892. This is one of the biggest illusions of Nature (Maya) the mad people of the mad world declaring the Knowledge- Incarnate, who had come to redeem them of their worldly madness, as mad. But how could the authorities, confine a soul that is in a state of pure consciousness within the four walls of a lunatic asylum. As was the practice, the inhabitants of the asylum used to be locked up in barracks and cells at night. Similarly, Baba was also put in confinement under strict vigil.

Soon after he was locked up in the asylum that a strange incident took place that spread Baba's name far and wide. Baba was admitted in the lunatic asylum on the 26th August 1892. On the same day many people saw him moving freely in the streets of Kamthi, even after he was locked up. On the next day i.e. 27th an army sepoy, who, under the orders of the magistrate had brought Baba to the lunatic asylum the previous day, saw Baba roaming in the street. The shocked sepoy ran back and informed the British officer of the regiment, about it. The officer immediately rode his horse and searched for Baba. He ultimately found him sitting under a tree smiling at him. British officer was so enraged at seeing him moving freely that he straight away rode to the lunatic asylum at Nagpur situated at half an hour distance from Kamthi. He asked the doctor on duty “Where is that insane whom I sent here yesterday?” The doctor informed that he was in a locked room and also showed the officer where Baba was locked, and behold, the officer found the Baba Tajuddin was sitting inside the room in the same posture in which he had seen sitting under the tree only half on hour back smiling at him. On seeing the officer, Baba said. " Brother, you are doing your work and I am doing my work". The officer was so influenced by the divine personality of Baba that he instantly became his disciple and started visiting Baba on every Sunday with his family members. Thereafter, the asylum authorities were reconciled with Baba moving at various places inside the asylum compound and outside. Gradually, Baba’s name became so famous that thousands of people from near and far started lining up before the lunatic asylum everyday to have Baba’s darshan, blessing and help.
During his 16 years stay in the asylum, Baba cured thousands of people of diseases , granted children to the childless and took on his shoulders the responsibilities (both temporal and spiritual) of lakhs of his devotees.

Miracles are the way of functioning of the Masters. Since more often, they work through the subtle and mental mediums than in gross which ordinary mortals cannot perform, they are termed as miracles. The forces creating miracles are subtle forces of nature not yet discovered. Since the work of the Perfect Master precipitates hundreds and thousands of actions at different place at the same time, they employ the subtle methods. Those who have become mediums of miracles know for sure that there are definite principles on which the so called miracles operate. For them they are not miracles but a normal way of functioning at their levels of consciousness. "


----------



## Helios.

"To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance."--Oscar Wilde.

"A little learning is a dangerous thing."--Alexander Pope.

"'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all."--William Shakespeare.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Facekhan said:
			
		

> I'm partial to babylon 5 quotes
> 
> "To live on as we have is to leave behind joy, and love, and companionship, because we know it to be transitory, of the moment. We know it will turn to ash. Only those, whose lives are brief can imagine that love .. is eternal. .. You should embrace that remarkable illusion. It may be the greatest gift your race has ever received."
> Babylon 5, Lorien to Ivanova, Into the Fire
> 
> http://www.cs.tut.fi/~albert/Quotes/B5-quotes.html




will you be my best friend.  i love the babylon 5 quotes, they are among the most influential things i have ever heard and taken to heart.

Lol. i use to be a moderator of the babylon 5 chat room on AOL during the series first run.  god im a dork.  and not the whale penis kind.


----------



## Helios.

Sharaz, "Out of Nowhere."


----------



## suppup

"The world is mine."

Scarface


----------



## mariacallas

> Cherish your visions; cherish your ideals; cherish the music that stirs in your heart, the beauty that forms in your mind, the loveliness that drapes your purest thoughts, for out of them will grow delightful conditions, all heavenly environment; of these if you but remain true to them, your world will at last be built.


- - - James Allen 



> A word is not a crystal, transparent and unchanged; it is the skin of a living thought, and may vary greatly in color and content according to the circumstances and the time in which it is used.


- - - Oliver Wendell Holmes, opinion, Towne v. Eisner, January 7, 1918 



> Somewhere there was once a Flower, a Stone, a Crystal, a Queen, a King, a Palace, a Lover and his Beloved, and this was long ago, on an Island somewhere in the ocean 5,000 years ago ... Such is Love, the Mystic Flower of the Soul. This is the Center, the Self.


- - - Carl Jung


----------



## Dameon Saint

"Iron is full of impurities that weaken it; through forging, it becomes steel and is transformed into a razor sharp sword. Human beings develop in the same fashion."
— Morihei Ueshiba, from The Art of Peace (p. 56)


"That which does not kill me makes me stronger." 
— Friedrich Nietzsche 


"There is nothing noble in being superior to some other man. The true nobility is in being superior to your previous self."
— Hindustani proverb


"The best index to a person’s character is (a) how he treats people who can’t do him any good, and (b) how he treats people who can’t fight back."
— Abigail Van Buren


"Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear — not absence of fear." 
— Mark Twain 


"The Way of the Samurai is found in death. When it comes to either/or, there is only the quick choice of death. It is not particularly difficult. Be determined and advance. . . . (if) one is able to live as though his body were already dead, he gains freedom in the Way."
— from Hagakure, by Yamamoto Tsunetomo (Wilson translation)


"If there is any hope for the future, it surely must rest upon the ability to stare unflinchingly into the heart of darkness."
— unknown


"People who really study the arts of war are almost without exception nonviolent individuals. The achievement of real skill requires considerable discipline and self control, two traits which eradicate violent behavior."
— Richard Ryan, from Master of the Blade (p. 21)


"Do every act of your life as if it were your last."
— Marcus Aurelis


"The gentleman desires to be halting in speech but quick in action." 
— Confucius


----------



## delta_9

...


----------



## Thick_as_a_Planck

"I can't shake your hand because I've been touching my arse"

     - unknown stranger who had just been introduced to me in Fresher's week.


----------



## alasdairm

"_no one can make you feel inferior without your consent_" *eleanor roosevelt *

"_All that is necessary for evil to succeed is that good men do nothing._" *edmund burke*

alasdair


----------



## Medatripper Tates

"The nature of the mind is like a mirror which has the natural and inherent capacity to reflect whatever is set before it, whether beautiful or ugly; but these reflections in no way affect or modify the nature of the mirror.  It is the same with the state of contemplation: There is nothing to correct or alter or modify.  What the practitioner does when entering into contemplation is simply to discover himself in the condition of the mirror."

Namkhai Norbu
SELF-LIBERATION THROUGH SEEING WITH NAKED AWARENESS


----------



## mariacallas

> Conceal your passion....your sickness is also your medicine because love to the soul is as wine in a glass---- what you see is liquid, what is hidden is its spirit....Conceal your troubles ; then, should the seas roar and the skies fall, you will be safe.





> In the house of ignorance there is no mirror in which to view your soul.





> Madness is the first step towards unselfishness.  Be mad and tell us what is behind the veil of "sanity." The purpose of life is to bring us closer to those secrets, and madness is the only means.





> The sympathy that touches the neighbors heart is more supreme than the hidden virtue in the unseen corners of the convent.  A word of compassion to the weak criminal or prostitute is nobler than the long prayer which we repeat emptily everyday in the temple.



_~Kahlil Gibran_


----------



## Medatripper Tates

^ love the quotes

yet another osho quote i ran into:

"There is a totally different quality of being which comes by not thinking: not good, not bad, simply a state of no-thinking. You simply watch, you simply remain conscious, but you don´t think. And if some thought enters... they will enter, because thoughts are not yours; they are just floating in the air. All around there is a noosphere, a thought-sphere, all around. Just as there is air, there is thought all around you, and it goes on entering on its own accord. It stops only when you become more and more aware. There is something in it: if you become more aware, a thought simply disappears, it melts, because awareness is a greater energy than thought. 

Awareness is like fire to thought. It is just like you burn a lamp in the house and the darkness cannot enter; you put the light off - from everywhere darkness has entered; without taking a single minute, a single moment, it is there. When the light burns in the house, the darkness cannot enter. Thoughts are like darkness: they enter only if there is no light within. Awareness is fire: you become more aware, less and less thoughts enter. 

If you become really integrated in your awareness, thoughts don´t enter you; you have become an impenetrable citadel, nothing can penetrate you. Not that you are closed, remember - you are absolutely open; but just the very energy of awareness becomes your citadel. And when no thoughts can enter you, they will come and they will bypass you. You will see them coming, and simply, by the time they reach near you they turn. Then you can move anywhere, then you go to the very hell - nothing can affect you. This is what we mean by enlightenment."


----------



## mr_p

though we seem to be sleeping,
there is an inner wakefulness
that directs the dream,
and that will eventually startle us
back to the truth of who we are.

http://intuitiveliving.blogspot.com/2006/01/dream-that-must-be-interpreted.html


----------



## mariacallas

All by Ralph Waldo Emerson......an amazing poet and writer. 



> ~Dear to us are those who love us... but dearer are those who reject us as unworthy, for they add another life; they build a heaven before us whereof we had not dreamed, and thereby supply to us new powers out of the recesses of the spirit, and urge us to new and unattempted performances.
> 
> ~Accept the place the divine providence has found for you, the society of your contemporaries, the connection of events.
> 
> ~To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment.
> 
> ~Thought is the blossom; language the bud; action the fruit behind it.
> 
> ~All conservatives are such from personal defects. They have been effeminated by position or nature, born halt and blind, through luxury of their parents, and can only, like invalids, act on the defensive.
> 
> ~Out of love and hatred, out of earnings and borrowings and leadings and losses; out of sickness and pain; out of wooing and worshipping; out of traveling and voting and watching and caring; out of disgrace and contempt, comes our tuition in the serene and beautiful laws.
> 
> ~Character is higher than intellect. A great soul will be strong to live as well as think.
> 
> ~I hate this shallow Americanism which hopes to get rich by credit, to get knowledge by raps on midnight tables, to learn the economy of the mind by phrenology, or skill without study, or mastery without apprenticeship.
> 
> ~'Tis very certain that each man carries in his eye the exact indication of his rank in the immense scale of men, and we are always learning to read it. A complete man should need no auxiliaries to his personal presence.
> 
> ~Crime and punishment grow out of one stem. Punishment is a fruit that, unsuspected, ripens with the flower of the pleasure that concealed it.
> 
> ~Each work of art excludes the world, concentrates attention on itself. For the time it is the only thing worth doing --to do just that; be it a sonnet, a statue, a landscape, an outline head of Caesar, or an oration. Presently we return to the sight of another that globes itself into a whole as did the first, for example, a beautiful garden; and nothing seems worth doing in life but laying out a garden.
> 
> ~Infancy conforms to nobody: all conform to it, so that one babe commonly makes four or five out of the adults who prattle and play to it.
> 
> ~We ascribe beauty to that which is simple; which has no superfluous parts; which exactly answers its end; which stands related to all things; which is the mean of many extremes.
> 
> ~There are books which take rank in your life with parents and lovers and passionate experiences, so medicinal, so stringent, so revolutionary, so authoritative.
> 
> ~All great masters are chiefly distinguished by the power of adding a second, a third, and perhaps a fourth step in a continuous line. Many a man had taken the first step. With every additional step you enhance immensely the value of your first.
> 
> Let me never fall into the vulgar mistake of dreaming that I am persecuted whenever I am contradicted.


----------



## "Freshly Baked"

"There are no facts, only interpretations." 
                                                     - Nietzsche

"Love is Pain's most convincing Disguise"
                                                      - Me, but im sure there are many quotes like that.

"Racism and Bigotry are choices. Skin Color and Birth Location aren't"
                                                                                    - Myself

"Drugs Don't depart you from the real world. Instead, they introduce you to a brand new one."
                                                                                    - I

"Death with dignity is better than life with humiliation."
                                                                                    - Husayn ibn Ali


----------



## echo off

"The Ocean is a body of water occupying about two thirds of a world made for man - who has no gills."
 - Ambrose Bierce


----------



## alasdairm

_if you think you can or you think you can't, you're right._

no idea who said it but it's such a great way to express the sentiment.

alasdair


----------



## SardonicNihilist

The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fantastic thread.

Just read through the whole thing.

Smile on my face


----------



## * Oli *

"Nothing is True, Everything is Permissable" - Hassan i Sabbah

"Lie down on the floor and keep calm" - St John (Dillinger) the Martyr

"When in doubt, fuck it. When not in doubt.... get in doubt!" - Old POEE saying

"Common sense is what tells you that the world is flat." - Unknown

"The courts apply all criminal laws in this nation in a mild, rational and humane manner, if the defendent is rich. " - Robert Anton Wilson

"You will find that the State is the kind of orginization which, though it does big things badly, does small things badly too" - John Kenneth Galbraith

"Who is it who knows there is no Ego?" - Alan Watts

"There are trivial truths and there are great truths. The opposite of a trivial truth is plainly false. The opposite of a great truth is also truth" - Neils Bohr

"The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it... I can resist everything but temptation." - Oscar Wilde

"Puritanism: the haunting fear that somebody, somewhere, might be having a good time."  - H.L. Mencken 

"Certainty is thought death" - Me

"Gist is 90% of communication" - Me

oh.. and my sig


----------



## Larr_E

"Smile and the world smiles with you."   -unknown

"Sometimes you drink the bar and sometimes the bar drinks you." -The Big Lobowsky

"Everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to die." -Peter Tosh

"Hip Hop isn't dead, its just on life support..." -Larr_E


----------



## haribo1

Funny one:

'If you scream in a library, everyone stares at you, if you scream on an aeroplane, everyone screams WITH you.' - Peter Kay

Deep one:

'Honour can only be lost, never taken away.' - Chekov

One to live by:

'Treat people as you would expect to be treated' - Traditional


The last one has already, wrapped up in far more colourful & dramatic wording, but face it, thats what it boils down to. If EVERYONE just did that, we would all be happy, don't you think?



			
				Freshly Baked said:
			
		

> "Love is Pain's most convincing Disguise"



Now THAT is good, you should be a writer, my friend!


----------



## Akoto

"Never let morality get in the way of doing whats right" - Harper Mallow


----------



## LostandFound

"a dream only becomes reality when u dont think of it as a dream"-me

"u cant change a man unless hes willing to be changed"-unknown 

"sadness only comes well looking into the past"-me

"those who are depressed do not feel pain, as depression is caused by the loss of feeling and emotion"-me

"the heart is the minds worst enemy"-me

"its not the size of the man in the fight, but the size of the fight in the man"-unknown

"danger is not knowing what you are about to do"-me


----------



## tcnast

"The power of the heart is stronger than any other power in the universe."  anon.


----------



## lady grey

LostandFound said:
			
		

> "a dream only becomes reality when u dont think of it as a dream"-me
> 
> "u cant change a man unless hes willing to be changed"-unknown
> 
> "sadness only comes well looking into the past"-me
> 
> "those who are depressed do not feel pain, as depression is caused by the loss of feeling and emotion"-me
> 
> "the heart is the minds worst enemy"-me
> 
> "its not the size of the man in the fight, but the size of the fight in the man"-unknown
> 
> "danger is not knowing what you are about to do"-me



i like your quotes

some of my favorites

"live as if you were to die tomorrow, learn as if you were to live forever" 

"One needs to be slow to form convictions, but once formed they must be defended against the heaviest odds."

"You must be the change you want to see in the world. "

"The walls we build around us to keep sadness out also keeps out the joy.”

"Don't ever let anyone promise you that they will never hurt you. At one time or another it will happen. The real promise is if the time you spend together will be worth the pain in the end."

"If we measure how much we value life, solely by our dread of dying, then it may well be that we have no sense of its value... at all."

"It is our nature to fear a dark purpose in that which we do not understand. But true evil may lie more in ignorance than in suspicion." 

"We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have."


and

Girls are like apples on trees. 
The best ones are at the top of the tree. 
Most guys don’t want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. 
Instead, they sometimes go for the apples near the ground because they are easy. 
The apples at the top think something is wrong with them; in reality, they are amazing. 
They just have to wait for the right guy to come along, 
the one who is brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree.

i could go on and on but thats all for now


----------



## tcnast

"Every creature has the right to exist according to its own nature."  anon.


----------



## Kimmy.R

"Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly."     ~Robert F. Kennedy.

"If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough."     ~Mario. Andretti.

"Eros will have naked bodies; friendship naked personalities."     ~C.S.Lewis

"Am I not destroying my enemies when I make friends of them?"     ~Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Kimmy.R

"We ask ourselves, 'who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, handsome, talented and fabulous?
Actually, who are we not to be??"

"Some of lifes greatest feats were accomplished by people not smart enough to know they were impossible."          

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."

"Once the game is over the king and the pawn go back in the same box."

"It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation."     ~Herman. Melville.

"My riches consist not in the extent of my possessions, but in the fewness of my wants."              ~J. Brotherton.

"I do not want to get to the end of my life and find that I just lived the length of it. I want to have lived the width of it as well."       ~Diane. Ackerman.

"In prosperity, our friends know us; In adversity, we know our friends."     ~John Churton Collins.

"The tragedy of life is not that it ends so soon, but that we wait so long to begin it."          ~W M. Lewis.

"A real friend is one who walks in when the rest of the world walks out."

"In every crisis there is a message. Crises are natures way of forcing change- breaking down old structures, shaking loose negative habits so that something new and better can take their place."         ~Susan. Taylor.

"Truth has no special time of its own. Its hour is now- always."

"A true friend is one that reaches for your hand and touches your heart."

"Defeat is not the worst of failures. Not to have tried is the true failure."     ~George E. Woodbeney.

"Only fools stumble on the same rock... Learn from your mistakes."

"Only those who risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go."   ~T. S. Elliot.

Kimmy.


----------



## mariacallas

> "I enjoy immensely people's negativity and I take it as a challenge - a challenge to my love.  If I can love them, only then do I know what love is.  If I can love only people who love me, then it is business, a bargain.  If I can even love people who don't love me, who certainly are hateful towards me, who would like to destroy me, then it is true love. It is unconditional love - it makes no demands on them."


 ~ Osho


----------



## carl

Macho feminist seeks cunning Goddess-worshiper with high IQ for experiments in raw friendship.

Do you want to be listened to with a luxurious concentration that no one -- let alone a mere man -- has ever given you before? Are you looking for a savvy servant and sidekick in your holy quest to cultivate your own flaming genius?

Try me. All my patriarchal imprints are incinerated, all my locker room jokes obliterated. Even better: I know how to play.

Let's dress up as teenage hoodlums and go hunting for pet grasshoppers in a dandelion meadow next to a trailer park while chanting passages from the Bhagavad Gita. Let's put on dorky floral shower caps and climb a hill at dusk in the rain to stage a water balloon fight while we sing songs from West Side Story.

Check my credentials: a roomful of books about the Goddess revival; a talent for channeling the spirit of Gertrude Stein; and ownership of a pair of red shoes once worn by Anaos Nin. I'll write songs about you, memorize the story of your life, massage your booboos. I have a ten-inch tongue, short fingernails, guaranteed no beard stubble. Foreplay isn't a means to an end -- it's a way of life.

Call Rockstar at 


- Rob Brezsny. The Televisonary Oracle


----------



## mariacallas

_ true humility is such an equilibrium, for it is not self-despising but other-enhancing._

~ my friend hugh


----------



## 9mmCensor

"I am human, fear me" - a friend.

Maybe I was just really stoned, but I found that to be quite profound and true.


----------



## Kaister

Everything under the sun is in tune...
but, the sun is eclipsed by the moon.   Pink Floyd

Post script:-
crystalcallas, that is such a beautiful sentence (for so many reasons).


----------



## mariacallas

^^^ glad you like it 



> Life and love are life and love, a bunch of violets is a bunch of violets, and to drag in the idea of a point is to ruin everything. Live and let live, love and let love, flower and fade, and follow the natural curve, which flows on, pointless.


~ D. H. Lawrence 1885-1930, British Author



> What's terrible is to pretend that the second-rate is first-rate, that you don't need love when you do or that you like your work when you know quite well you're capable of better.


~Doris Lessing 1919-, British Novelist


----------



## thejealousmonk

"in every work of genius we recognize our own rejected thoughts" R. W. Emerson. _Self- Reliance_


----------



## dbailey11

Here's a video of Ken Wilber speaking on Integral Life Practice, and an overview of meditation practice:
http://in.integralinstitute.org/whatsnew.aspx

Just click play on the Instant Gratification box.


----------



## mariacallas

_When we understand, we are at the center of the
circle, and there we sit while Yes and No chase
each other around the circumference._

-Chuang-Tzu


----------



## mariacallas

“Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage.”

~ LaoTzu

I really love this quote. It really rings true.


----------



## Thou

"All my life my heart has sought, a thing I can not name"


-Remembered Line from a long forgotten poem.


"America... just a nation of two hundred million used car salesmen with all the money we need to buy guns and no qualms about killing anybody else in the world who tries to make us uncomfortable."

-Dr. Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Thou

A belief in hell and the knowledge that every ambition is doomed to frustration at the hands of a skeleton have never prevented the majority of human beings from behaving as though death were no more than an unfounded rumor.


----------



## dbailey11

A short list.

"All things in moderation" Jesus Christ

"All things in moderation, including moderation" Some anonymous genius

Concerning all night drinking binges- "It's a marathon, not a sprint" yours truly

And my favorite toast, "Cheers, here's to beers!" also by yours truly


----------



## azabicyclo

As we grow up, we learn that even the one person that wasn't supposed to ever let us down, probably will. You'll have your heart broken and you'll break others' hearts. You'll fight with your best friend or maybe even fall in love with them, and you'll cry because time is flying by. So take too many pictures, laugh too much, forgive freely, and love like you've never been hurt. Life comes with no guarantees, no time outs, no second chances. you just have to live life to the fullest, tell someone what they mean to you and tell someone off, speak out, dance in the pouring rain, hold someone's hand, comfort a friend, fall asleep watching the sun come up, stay up late, be a flirt, and smile until your face hurts. Don't be afraid to take chances or fall in love and most of all, live in the moment because every second you spend angry or upset is a second of happiness you can never get back.

- Unknown


----------



## cucarot

^^^^ is pretty awesome azabicyclo..keep them coming 



The more things a man is ashamed of, the more respectable he is.

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## B9

*Everyone is fighting to be loved * ~ me & my friend A.M.Biguity


----------



## mariacallas

> Let judges secretly despair of justice: their verdicts will be more acute. Let generals secretly despair of triumph; killing will be defamed. Let priests secretly despair of faith: their compassion will be true.


~ leonard cohen


> There is no despair so absolute as that which comes with the first moments of our first great sorrow, when we have not yet known what it is to have suffered and be healed, to have despaired and have recovered hope.


~ george eliot


> The person who knows how to laugh at himself will never cease to be amused.


~shirley maclaine


----------



## Rod-Everrard

I am a slave and I am a master



I control but I comply



I need to shed my skin, reveal this monolith within.


Corey Taylor (slipknot and stone sour  )


----------



## mariacallas

_In the will of man there is a power of longing which turns the mist in ourselves into sun.

Paradise is not in repentance...Paradise is in the pure heart.

I would not exchange the laughter of my heart for the fortunes of the multitudes ; nor would I be content with converting my tears, invited by my agonized self, into calm.  It is my fervent hope that my whole life on this earth will ever be tears and laughter._

~ Kahlil Gibran


----------



## B9

_ Good prose is like a window pane_

  George Orwell.

  You've got to love the simplicity of it.


----------



## cucarot

Freedom is the freedom to say that two plus two make four.

- George Orwell


----------



## blumnblam

zophen said:
			
		

> Good prose is like a window pane
> 
> George Orwell.
> 
> You've got to love the simplicity of it.


Really nice.


Mike Tyson's greatest quotes
"The root of all evil isn't money. It's boredom." -Paris Hilton
"We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light."
- Plato
"Only those who risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go."
- T.S. Eliot
"We are not human beings on a spiritual journey. We are spiritual beings on a human journey."
- Stephen R. Covey
LAUGH, and the world laughs with you;
Weep, and you weep alone.
-Ella Wheeler Wilcox
In general, favorite quote-makers:
-Osho
-Chuck Palahniuk
-Ricky Gervais/Karl Pilkington
-Maynard James Keenan
-Bill Hicks
-Demetri Martin
-Mitch Hedberg


----------



## mariacallas

_"Let the opposing voices in your head speak. They are only finding their part
in a larger, yet to be heard song."_

 ~Lou Rotola


----------



## Zarathaster

"What could I say to you that would be of value, except that perhaps you seek too much, that as a result of your seeking you cannot find.”

-Hermann Hesse


----------



## PinholeStar

Apologies if any of these have been posted before.




> _"When you come to the edge of all the light you have, and you must take a step into the darkness of the unknown, believe that one of two things will happen to you - either there will be something solid for you to stand on or you will be taught how to fly."_
> -Patrick Overton



As each year goes by, I come to realise the truth of this more & more.



> _"No bird soars too high if he soars with his own wings."_
> -William Blake



Pretty much anything by William Blake is worth quoting.



> _"Our task must be to free ourselves...by widening our circle of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature and its beauty."_
> -Albert Einstein



Aside from posessing the finest scientific mind of the 20th century, Einstein was also one of its greatest philosophers. He said the most wonderful things in his time.



> _"God gave us memories so that we might have roses in December."_
> -James M. Barrie



I think it highly unlikely that "God" gave us memories, but that doesn't detract from the poetic beauty of the sentiment.


----------



## Arzi

"The God of war hates those who hesitate" - Euripedes


----------



## AcidMAn32

"A society based on substance and need is surely bound to poisin itself"- ME


----------



## Hops

"Video games don't affect kids; I mean if Pac-Man affected us as kids, we'd all be running around in darkened rooms, munching little pills and listening to repetitive electronic music."
-Marcus Brigstocke-

Tears in the rain are such a waste - Bif Naked

Never take life seriously, you will never get out of it alive - unknown


----------



## Robot J

and it's at this point in the discussion that i inject some of Mike Tyson's philosophy on a higher being in order to enlighten us all:




			
				Mike Tyson said:
			
		

> Money is my God. If you think God will help you then quit your job and see how much he cares.


----------



## threelibras99

"Remember that large minds discuss dreams, average minds discuss todays topics, and small minds discuss people."

~I dunno


----------



## Hops

i'll edit accordingly, thanks for the info I had no idea


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

_"Be the change that you want to see in the world."_ - alasdairm


----------



## mariacallas

> "It is a fine thing to establish one's own religion in one's heart, not to be dependent on tradition and second-hand ideals. Life will seem to you, later, not a lesser, but a greater thing. "
> 
> “The world is wonderful and beautiful and good beyond one's wildest imagination. Never, never, never could one conceive what love is, beforehand, never. Life can be great -- quite god-like. It can be so. God be thanked I have proved it.”
> 
> “It is no good casting out devils. They belong to us, we must accept them and be at peace with them.”
> 
> “If a woman hasn't got a tiny streak of harlot in her, she's a dry stick as a rule”
> 
> "We don't exist unless we are deeply and sensually in touch with that which can be touched but not known.”
> 
> “You don't want to love--your eternal and abnormal craving is to be loved. You aren't positive, you're negative. You absorb, absorb, as if you must fill yourself up with love, because you've got a shortage somewhere."
> 
> “The fairest thing in nature, a flower, still has its roots in earth and manure.”



all by D.H.Lawrence, one of my favorite writers


----------



## dbailey11

ninjadanslarbretabar said:
			
		

> _"Be the change that you want to see in the world."_ - alasdairm




Sorry, but the mod didn't come up with that quote. It was Ghandi.


----------



## PinholeStar

That's probably why there's a  after it.......

alasdair is Bluelight's version of Ghandi anyway, so it's not a problem really. :D


----------



## paranormality

Let your thoughts dance like sunlight across the rippling waters of your subconscious
~ Me :D


----------



## Purple_Haze

"Impermanent are all created things;
    Strive on with awareness." -- The Buddha

"Today young men on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one conciousness experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life is only dream, and we're the imagination of ourselves. Here's Tom with the weather." -- Bill Hicks


"I don't need white out... I don't make mistakes" - A girl in one of my art classes last year.  Right before spilling paint on her paper.


"I SWEAR! FLORIBAMA IS A REAL PLACE IN BETWEEN FLORIDA AND ALABAMA!!!!!!!!" - The same girl.


----------



## Chaos23

Love binds the fabric of space and time.  It is all encompassing, permeating the very core of reality.  We are all part of this universal oneness, and should treat one another with unbridled, and ever expanding compassion.


----------



## dbailey11

Practice and enlightenment are not two- Dogen, founder of the soto zen sect


You are all perfect as you are, And you could all use a little improvement- Shunryu Suzuki, zen teacher in the soto tradition


----------



## B9

PinholeStar said:
			
		

> alasdair is Bluelight's version of Ghandi anyway, so it's not a problem really. :D





Agreed


----------



## aanallein

> I bought my momma a car, spent the rest of the money on PCP.



Grits n' Gravey(Eddie Griffin),  Dave Chappelle.


----------



## B9

Don't waste words, jump to conclusions !  




*The Borrowdale Poet*


----------



## CheshireSmile

e_rep said:
			
		

> "We are eternal; all this pain is an illusion"
> tool
> ------------------
> Tree huggin hippy, hardcore muthafucker.
> The big fuzzy plur bunny that under the right circumstances will FUCK YOU UP, son.




Tool. Brilliant. Great song to pick. Parabol/Parabola is probably my favourite song on Lateralus. 

"When you sit with a nice girl for two hours, you think it's only a minute. But when you sit on a hot stove for a minute, you think it's two hours. That's relativity." 

-- Albert Einstein.


----------



## firsty

"Free speech is the right to yell THEATER in a crowded fire."
-yippie proverb


----------



## mariacallas

_By choosing your thoughts, and by selecting which emotional currents you will release and which you will reinforce, you determine the quality of your Light. You determine the effects that you will have upon others, and the nature of the experiences of your life._ ~ Gary Zukav


----------



## MasterOfDeception

> Tears in the rain are such a waste - Bif Naked



Similar one , by Atmosphere: "Nobody sees tears when you're standing in the storm"

also: The past is never forgiven, the past is atoned.

~ Music is the silence between the notes ~


----------



## ccm

Master sergeant - SUCK MY DICK! -- G.I. Jane

Bang! bang! shoot 'em all!, the party never ends
You get sick and tired when the bottle's your best friend"

I...look at all the lonely people
Where do they all go?


----------



## huhwhathuhwhat

If not you, who? If not now, when?  

-Neale Donald Walsch


----------



## MultiplyTheBear

The religion of one age is the literary entertainment of the next.
-- Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## L2R

^cute but i disagree^

_"You will never be happy if you continue to search for what happiness consists of. You will never live if you are looking for the meaning of life." _- albert camus


----------



## mulberryman

_The fear of hell is hell itself and the longing for paradise is paradise itself_
 -Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Riconoen

_A casual stroll through the lunatic asylum shows that faith does not prove anything. _ -Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Medatripper Tates

_"You see," he went on, "we only have two alternatives; we either take everything for sure and real, or we don't. If we follow the first, we end up bored to death with ourselves and the world. If we follow the second and erase personal history, we create a fog around us, a very exciting and mysterious state in which nobody knows where the rabbit will pop out, not even ourselves."

"When nothing is for sure we remain alert, perennially on our toes," he said. "It is more exciting not to know which bush the rabbit is hiding behind than to behave as though we know everything."_

-Castaneda


----------



## mulberryman

“Reality is what we take to be true. What we take to be true is what we believe. What we believe is based upon our perceptions. What we perceive depends upon what we look for. What we look for depends upon what we think. What we think depends upon what we perceive. What we perceive determines what we believe. What we believe determines what we take to be true. what we take to be true is our reality.”

 - Gary Zukav


----------



## B9

> Harmonies that are hidden are more powerful than those that are obvious.



Heraclitus


----------



## srfhrd1

"and then i decided to give myself over to the benign indifference of the universe"
~Albert Camus


----------



## Radical

"Do you count the flakes when it snows
and do you feel the heat or only the afterglows..."
-Just Jack, Snowflakes


----------



## mulberryman

_"God is zero."_

    -- Mann


----------



## Olyn

_Nothing is outside us. But we forget this at every sound_ -Thus Spake Zarathustra


----------



## mulberryman

_HI. What? Who?_ -Slim Shady


----------



## vegan

> The religion of one age is the literary entertainment of the next.
> -- Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> 
> 
> ^cute but i disagree^
Click to expand...

you should reread the quote with a longer term in mind


----------



## Hammm

_"The mind that thinks it is free is the ultimate prison"

"3 out of 4 people enjoy a gang rape"
_
- No idea


----------



## Fausty

_"Denn lebt er ewig, der in der Gegenwart lebt."_

*- Ludwig Wittgenstein, Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus*


----------



## vegan

> "The mind that thinks it is free is the ultimate prison"


why the "ultimate" prison?

i can think of many kinds of minds that are more of a prison than one that thinks it's free


----------



## FoX

"Normality is a curse for the weak." 
Sierra L. Kempster


----------



## Shambles

One of my all-time favourites and words to live by if ever there were some - 



> An eye for an eye will only end up making the whole world blind.
> 
> Ghandi.


----------



## B9

Michael Palin on Bhutan ( doubtless slightly paraphrased) -

_ "Bhutan is a country where Gross National Happiness takes prececdent over Gross National Product"_

Hmmm how sweet sounding.


----------



## d-phex

_Did you hear about the rose that grew from a crack in the concrete? 
Proving nature's law wrong, it learned to walk with out having feet. 
Funny it seems, but by keeping its dreams, it learned to breathe fresh air. 
Long live the rose that grew from concrete when no one else ever cared._
--Tupac Shakur


----------



## TheRiseIsTheFall

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did so. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover-------Mark twain.


 "We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, therefore, is not an act, but a habit"


----------



## mariacallas

_There is no despair so absolute as that which comes with the first moments of our first great sorrow, when we have not yet known what it is to have suffered and be healed, to have despaired and have recovered hope.~george eliot_


----------



## Shambles

"Beauty is truth, truth beauty,—that is all	 
    Ye know on earth, and all ye need to know."
                                                                          - John Keats.


----------



## Manico

History reveals nations can be conquered by the use of one or more of three methods. The most common is conquest by war. In time, though, this method usually falls, because the captives hate the captors and rise up and drive them out if they can. Much force is needed to maintain control, making it expensive for the conquering nation.
      A second method is by religion, where men are convinced they must give their captors part of their earnings as "obedience to God." Such a captivity is vulnerable to philosophical exposure or by overthrow by armed force, since religion by its nature lacks military force to regain control, once its captives become "disillusioned."
      The third method can be called economic conquest. It takes place when nations are placed under "tribute" without the use of visible force or coercion, so that the victims do not realize they have been conquered. "Tribute" is collected from them in the form of "legal" debts and taxes, and they believe they are paying it for their own good, for the good of others, or to protect all from some enemy. Their captors become their "benefactors" and "protectors." Although this is the slowest to impose, it is often quite long-lasting, as the captives do not see any military force arrayed against them, their religion is left more or less intact, they have freedom to speak and to travel, and they participate in "elections" for their rulers. Without realizing it, they are conquered, and the instruments of their own society are used to transfer their wealth to their captors and make the conquest complete. In 1900 the average American worker paid few taxes and had little debt.
      Last year payments on debts and taxes took more than half of what he earned. Is it possible a form of conquest has been imposed on our people?
      Read the following pages and decide for yourself. And may God have mercy on this once debt-free and great nation, in Christ, the author.


----------



## TheRiseIsTheFall

"You are the best. You are the worst. You are average. Your love is a part of you. You try to give it away because you cannot bear its radiance, but you cannot separate it from yourself. To understand your fellow humans, you must understand why you give them your love. You must realize that hate is but a crime-ridden subdivision of love. You must reclaim what you never lost. You must take leave of your sanity, and yet be fully responsible for your actions." -Gnarls Barkley, in a letter to the legendary rock critic Lester Bangs


----------



## OverDone

The louder he spoke of his honor, the faster we counted the spoons.

--Anonymous (taken from a novel by David Gemmel)


----------



## Antikhristos

_"Art can contradict science."_ - Austin Osman Spare


----------



## Antikhristos

OverDone said:
			
		

> The louder he spoke of his honor, the faster we counted the spoons.
> 
> --Anonymous (taken from a novel by David Gemmel)




RIP David Gemmell.  

_“Words are, of course, the most powerful drug used by mankind.”_ - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## swilow

_"If someone thinks that love and peace is a cliche that must have been left behind in the Sixties, that’s his problem. Love and peace are eternal."_

John Lennon, R.I.P​


----------



## vegan

> "Art can contradict science." - Austin Osman Spare


what does this mean?



> “Words are, of course, the most powerful drug used by mankind.” - Rudyard Kipling


Rudyard Kipling... who hadn't tried many psychedelics 

words are very powerful because they can reach almost everyone and be understood by many

give ayahuasca to everyone, and you won't need many words to start a revolution

actually, words would fall pathetically short of the ideas that some drugs can propagate


----------



## swilow

_'It is a bit embarrassing to have been concerned with the human problem all one's life and find at the end that one has no more to offer by way of advice than 'try to be a little kinder.' _
*Aldous Huxley *


----------



## Delsyd

swilow said:
			
		

> _"If someone thinks that love and peace is a cliche that must have been left behind in the Sixties, that’s his problem. Love and peace are eternal."_
> 
> John Lennon, R.I.P​



right on mAN


----------



## mulberryman

Hammm said:
			
		

> _"The mind that thinks it is free is the ultimate prison"
> 
> - No idea _


_

Freedom is the right to tell people what they do not want to hear."

- George Orwell_


----------



## TheAppleCore

_"As a human being you do what you can to end suffering because of the compassionate nature of your heart; at the same moment you know that it's perfect, including your wanting to get rid of it!"_

--Ram Dass


----------



## B9

swilow said:
			
		

> _'It is a bit embarrassing to have been concerned with the human problem all one's life and find at the end that one has no more to offer by way of advice than 'try to be a little kinder.' _
> *Aldous Huxley *



That's a great quote


----------



## mulberryman

_Adoration is equal parts love and hate.
_
-unknown.
_
Please allow me to introduce myself..  G-L-A-M..  ..I'm a man of wealth and taste ..O-R-O-U-S _

-Mick Jagger featuring Fergie


----------



## swilow

^Please say that Sympathy for The Devil has never ever been played like that....please!!



			
				B9 said:
			
		

> That's a great quote



I think its very in-keeping with Huxleys humility and old-professor-with-elbow-patches-and-a-pipe style. I like it


----------



## mulberryman

^Well, I haven't found it on youtube yet, so I guess it doesn't matter. 

...Ok, here's an oldie:

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy."
- Shakespeare (duh)


----------



## mariacallas

_"Electric flesh-arrows... traversing the body. A rainbow of color strikes the eyelids. A foam of music falls over the ears. It is the gong of the orgasm." _

~ Anais Nin


----------



## mulberryman

_A house divided against itself cannot stand._

- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## mulberryman

ps, hey swillow, at the risk of permanent banning, check out some more *TRUTHS* from these non-"Non-Electronic Music" artists:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UruJKq5kaUM&feature=related

Quote that, beeyatch!


----------



## SweetSpot

If it be now,
'Tis not to come.
If it be not to come,
It will be now.
If it be not now,
Yet it will come.
The readiness is all. - Shakespear



Only one principle will give you courage, that is the principle that no evil lasts forever nor indeed for very long - Epicurus.


----------



## swilow

_"If the radiance of a thousand suns were to burst at once into the sky, that would be like the splendor of the mighty one. Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds."_

Originally from the Bhagavad Gita. 
Allegedly spoken by J. Robert Oppenheimer at the explosion of the first nuclear device in the Nevada desert. 

He was right.


----------



## mariacallas

_"I am in the present. I cannot know what tomorrow will bring forth. I can know only what the truth is for me today. That is what I am called upon to serve, and I serve it in all lucidity."_ -Igor Stravinsky

_Those that go searching for love, only manifest their own lovelessness. And the loveless never find love, only the loving find love. And they never have to seek for it._
- D.H. Lawrence


_"Whatever relationships you have attracted in your life at this moment, are precisely the ones you need in your life at this moment. There is a hidden meaning behind all events, and this hidden meaning is serving your own evolution."_
~Deepak Chopra


----------



## SweetSpot

Camus:

Don't walk behind me, I may not lead. Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow. Just walk beside me and be my friend.


----------



## Olyn

“_How can you consider flower power outdated? The essence of my lyrics is the desire for peace and harmony. That's all anyone has ever wanted. How could it become outdated?_”

“_I'm not trying to be cosmic, it's just that everything's on a roll and that's how it is._"

-Robert Plant


----------



## keroppi

_The man who is swimming against the stream knows the strength of it._ -- Woodrow Wilson

_Reveal not every secret you have to a friend, for how can you tell but that friend may hereafter become an enemy. And bring not all mischief you are able to upon an enemy, for he may one day become your friend._ -- Saadi

_You can discover what your enemy fears most by observing the means he uses to frighten you._ -- Eric Hoffer

_We often give our enemies the means of our own destruction._ -- Aesop


----------



## death_kitten

"If ignorance is bliss, why aren't more people happy?" - Unk

"I used to be into sadism, bestiality, and necrophilia until I realized I was just beating a dead horse." - Me

"You've made your bed and now you have to eat it." - "The Sandman"

"There is a 1/12,000 probability that we are already in a virtual world similar to that of The Matrix, the probability that you will die in an airplane crash is 1/19,000." - "Guinness Book of World Video Game Records"

"To fast cars and hot women.  Or is it the other way around?" - a toast I made a while back

"On a long enough time line the survival rate for everyone drops to zero." - Narrator from "Fight Club"

"That which does not kill us only delays the inevitable." - http://www.despair.com (Check website for more awesome quotes.)

"It's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything." - Tyler Durdin

"All around me darkness gathers,
Fading is the sun that shone;
We must speak of other matters:
You can be me when I'm gone

Flowers gathered in the evening,
Afternoon they blossom on;
Still are withered by the evening:
You can be me when I'm gone." - "The Sandman"

"Catch your breath,
Hit the wall,
Scream out loud,
As you start to crawl
Back in your cage
The only place
Where they will
Leave you alone.
'Cause the weak will
Seek the weaker til they've broken them.
Could you get it back again?
Would it be the same?
Fulfillment to their lack of strength at your expense,
Left you with no defense;
They tore it down.

(Chorus):
And I have felt the same as you,
I've felt the same as you,
I've felt the same.

Locked inside
The only place
Where you feel sheltered,
Where you feel safe.
You lost yourself
In your search to find
Something else to hide behind.

The fearful always preyed upon your confidence.
Did they see the consequence,
when they pushed you around?
The arrogant build kingdoms made of the different ones,
Breaking them 'til they've become just another crown.

(Chorus)

Refuse to feel anything at all,
Refuse to slip,
Refuse to fall.
Can't be weak,
Can't stand still,
You watch your back 'cause no one will.
You don't know why they had to go this far,
Traded your worth for these scars,
For your only company.
And don't believe the lies
That they have told to you. Not one word was true
you're alright, you're alright, you're alright.

(Chorus)" - "Simon" by Lifehouse

"Even when the last thread of hope has broken we still flap our arms in the hope that we will fly." - me


----------



## masonyoung

From "Hamlet" to "Hair"  one of my favorites
What a piece of work is man
How noble in reason
How infinite in faculties
In form and moving 
How express and admirable
In action how like an angel
In apprehension how like a god
The beauty of the world
The paragon of animals

I have of late
But wherefore I know not
Lost all my mirth
This goodly frame
The earth
Seems to me a sterile promontory
This most excellent canopy
The air-- look you!
This brave o'erhanging firmament
This majestical roof
Fretted with golden fire
Why it appears no other thing to me 
Than a foul and pestilent congregation
Of vapors

What a piece of work is man
How noble in reason

   by 'Willie the Shake'

  "Experience is what enables us to recognize a mistake
when we make it again"  unknown-read it on a sugar packet-probably that guy, Anonymous


----------



## mariacallas

_"The finest language is mostly made up of simple, unimposing words."

"Most of us who turn to any subject we love remember some morning or evening hour when we got on a high stool to reach down an untried volume, or sat with parted lips listening to a new talker, or for very lack of books began to listen to the voices within, as the first traceable beginning of our love."

"Strange, that some of us, with quick alternate vision, see beyond our infatuations, and even while we rave on the heights, behold the wide plain where our persistent self pauses and awaits us."

"Genius at first is little more than a great capacity for receiving discipline."_

All by George Eliot.


----------



## d-phex

One must remember that at the center of any bright flame there's always that little touch of blue. -- Harper Lee in Infamous


----------



## vegan

keroppi, why are you so preocuppied by enemies?
do you have many? what did you do to get them?
i don't have any
maybe you should spend more time wondering about friendship instead 



> "Genius at first is little more than a great capacity for receiving discipline."


einstein would disagree


----------



## Max Power

^ chomsky would STRONGLY disagree.


----------



## mariacallas

What about you guys? Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## Max Power

*moi?*

I would also disagree.

I think that conforming to the popular opinion, following rules as they are set for you, and generally failing to question anything that is set in front of you stumps any kind of potential for growth or imagination. Quite the opposite of creative genius.

You have to question your teachers. Challenge your superiors. Those who do not make great teachers pets. They make for great office managers.

I'm not advocating unrestrained mutiny, just outside the box thinking. Such thinking, I believe, is bogged down by too much "discipline"

While I believe your inquiry regarding my own personal opinion was made facetiously, you now have it any way. 

So hmph.


----------



## vegan

> "Genius at first is little more than a great capacity for receiving discipline."





> What about you guys? Do you agree or disagree?


I wrote it on a paper and looked at it in a mirror, tried to put the words in a different order, then to use the letter to make different words, and to pass the audio recording backwards... 
... still can't find any hint of something i would agree with in this quote


----------



## rangrz

> And so the time for retreating is over. Not one step back!


Iosef Stalin, July 28th, 1942.

IMHO, words to remeber and live by to when facing at situation that is unpleasant, but must be delt with.


----------



## mariacallas

MaxPowers said:


> While I believe your inquiry regarding my own personal opinion was made facetiously, you now have it any way.
> 
> So hmph.



Oh quit being so defensive.  You gave your opinion and thats that. pffft


----------



## mariacallas

_“Genius begins great works; labor alone finishes them.”_
~Joseph Joubert  (French Essayist and moralist, 1754-1824)

_“Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. The slogan "press on" has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race”_
~ Calvin Coolidge (American 30th President of the United States, 1872-1933)


----------



## mariacallas

vegan said:


> I wrote it on a paper and looked at it in a mirror, tried to put the words in a different order, then to use the letter to make different words, and to pass the audio recording backwards...
> ... still can't find any hint of something i would agree with in this quote



And I totally respect your opinion v


----------



## mr_p

_Cease to listen and you will hear truth. 
Be silent and your heart will sing. 
Seek no contact and you will find union. 
Be still and you will move on the tide of the spirit. 
Be gentle and you will need no strength. 
Be patient and you will achieve all things. 
Be humble and you will remain entire. 
_
~unknown samurai .


----------



## Max Power

mariacallas said:


> Oh quit being so defensive.  You gave your opinion and thats that. pffft



The "" looks too mean. I mean it more in a happy, kidding way.

Tone of voice is so hard to read online. 



mariacallas said:


> And I totally respect your opinion v



oh sure, but not mine.


----------



## Max Power

mr_p said:


> ~unknown samurai .



He's not unknown anymore:


----------



## mariacallas

^If you put a ""  I would be able to recognize your happy, kidding tone. 
Of course I respect your opinion too


----------



## kytnism

_Congratulations!
Today is your day.
You're off to Great Places!
You're off and away!

*You have brains in your head.
You have feet in your shoes
You can steer yourself
any direction you choose.
You're on your own. And you know what you know.
And YOU are the guy who'll decide where to go.
*
You'll look up and down streets. Look 'em over with care.
About some you will say, "I don't choose to go there."
With your head full of brains and your shoes full of feet,
you're too smart to go down any not-so-good street.

And you may not find any
you'll want to go down.
In that case, of course,
you'll head straight out of town.

It's opener there
in the wide open air.

Out there things can happen
and frequently do
to people as brainy
and footsy as you.

And when things start to happen,
don't worry. Don't stew.
Just go right along.
You'll start happening too.

OH!
THE PLACES YOU'LL GO!

You'll be on your way up!
You'll be seeing great sights!
You'll join the high fliers
who soar to high heights.

You won't lag behind, because you'll have the speed.
You'll pass the whole gang and you'll soon take the lead.
Wherever you fly, you'll be the best of the best.
Wherever you go, you will top all the rest.

Except when you don' t
Because, sometimes, you won't.

I'm sorry to say so
but, sadly, it's true
and Hang-ups
can happen to you.

You can get all hung up
in a prickle-ly perch.
And your gang will fly on.
You'll be left in a Lurch.

You'll come down from the Lurch
with an unpleasant bump.
And the chances are, then,
that you'll be in a Slump.

And when you're in a Slump,
you're not in for much fun.
Un-slumping yourself
is not easily done.

You will come to a place where the streets are not marked.
Some windows are lighted. But mostly they're darked.
A place you could sprain both you elbow and chin!
Do you dare to stay out? Do you dare to go in?
How much can you lose? How much can you win?

And IF you go in, should you turn left or right...
or right-and-three-quarters? Or, maybe, not quite?
Or go around back and sneak in from behind?
Simple it's not, I'm afraid you will find,
for a mind-maker-upper to make up his mind.

You can get so confused
that you'll start in to race
down long wiggled roads at a break-necking pace
and grind on for miles across weirdish wild space,
headed, I fear, toward a most useless place.
The Waiting Place...

...for people just waiting.
Waiting for a train to go
or a bus to come, or a plane to go
or the mail to come, or the rain to go
or the phone to ring, or the snow to snow
or waiting around for a Yes or a No
or waiting for their hair to grow.
Everyone is just waiting.

Waiting for the fish to bite
or waiting for wind to fly a kite
or waiting around for Friday night
or waiting, perhaps, for their Uncle Jake
or a pot to boil, or a Better Break
or a sting of pearls, or a pair of pants
or a wig with curls, or Another Chance.
Everyone is just waiting.

NO!
That's not for you!

Somehow you'll escape
all that waiting and staying.
You'll find the bright places
where Boom Bands are playing.

With banner flip-flapping,
once more you'll ride high!
Ready for anything under the sky.
Ready because you're that kind of a guy!

Oh, the places you'll go! There is fun to be done!
There are points to be scored. there are games to be won.
And the magical things you can do with that ball
will make you the winning-est winner of all.
Fame! You'll be famous as famous can be,
with the whole wide world watching you win on TV.

Except when they don't.
Because, sometimes, they won't.

I'm afraid that some times
you'll play lonely games too.
Games you can't win
'cause you'll play against you.

All Alone!
Whether you like it or not,
Alone will be something
you'll be quite a lot.

And when you're alone, there's a very good chance
you'll meet things that scare you right out of your pants.
There are some, down the road between hither and yon,
that can scare you so much you won't want to go on.

But on you will go
though the weather be foul
On you will go
though your enemies prowl
On you will go
though the Hakken-Kraks howl
Onward up many
a frightening creek,
though your arms may get sore
and your sneakers may leak.

On and on you will hike
and I know you'll hike far
and face up to your problems
whatever they are.

You'll get mixed up, of course,
as you already know.
You'll get mixed up
with many strange birds as you go.
So be sure when you step.
Step with care and great tact
and remember that Life's
a Great Balancing Act.
Just never forget to be dexterous and deft.
And never mix up your right foot with your left.

*And will you succeed?
Yes! You will, indeed!
(98 and 3 / 4 percent guaranteed.)

KID, YOU'LL MOVE MOUNTAINS!
*
So...
be your name Buxbaum or Bixby or Bray
or Mordecai Ali Van Allen O'Shea,
you're off to Great Places!
Today is your day!
Your mountain is waiting.
So...get on your way!

- dr seuss, "oh the places you'll go"_

...kytnism...


----------



## <Third_Eye_Lasik>

If it was known, you wouldn' t need to reach.

 -t.e.l.


----------



## mariacallas

> Enlightenment is a rare combination of innocence and intelligence, having words for expression and, at the same time, being very silent. In that state, the mind is fully in the present moment. Whatever is necessary is revealed to you in such a natural and spontaneous way, you just sit and the song of the nature flows through you.


~ Sri Sri Ravishankar



> "Because humans are incapable of using psychic faculties to see into the anatomy and physiology of the human body, is why they are obliged to dissect it."


~  Aivanhov



> Blind yourselves to the ignorance of others, and begin to see only with the eyes of the conscience. Focus your lives in finding yourselves, rather than losing the real you with others. Become the psychiatrist that is able to listen to others, understand them, heal and cure them.


~Sai Baba



> It is through the spirit of forgiveness that you keep your independence and are not controlled by the moves of the one you hate.


~Torkom Saraydarian


----------



## vegan

^ i rather like the last one, but it could simply be improved to something like

"just free yourself of any hate (...and you won't be controlled by the moves of the one you [don't] hate)"


----------



## swilow

"Before Enlightenment chop wood carry water, after Enlightenment, chop wood carry water"- zen monk guy


----------



## XperiencedMe2

I don't know the answer to  success in life, but i have one for a failure, is to try to please everyone...


Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by
the things you didn't do than by the ones you did do.
So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor.
Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.
Learn as if you were going to live forever, live as if you
where going to die tomorrow. Life is a succession of lessons,
which must be lived to be understood.Most of the important
things in the world have been accomplished by people who
have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all.
Learn as if you were going to live forever, live as if you where
going to die tomorrow. If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality
that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality
that helps you go on in spite of it all. An idealist believes the short
run doesn't count. A cynic believes the long run doesn't matter.
A realist believes that what is done or left undone in the short run
determines the long run. A soulmate is someone who has locks
that fit our keys,and keys to fit our locks. When we feel safe enough to
open the locks, our truest selves step out and we can
be completely and honestly who we are; we can be
loved for who we are and not for who we’re pretending
to be. Each unveils the best part of the other.
No matter what else goes wrong around us, with that one
person we’re safe in our own paradise. Our soulmate is
someone who shares our deepest longings, our sense of direction.
Life is a risk, you need to risk things to gain things, if you don't risk anything
you won't gain shit. Relationships are
like life, we all know that they won't
last forever due to many things...If we all just
waited for our demise we wouldn't learn, see, or
accomplish anything... Same goes with relationships,
get of your ass take it for a ride and see where it takes
you... Life is a risk, you need to risk things to gain
things, if you don't risk anything you won't gain shit.
Live your life to the fullest...
Knowledge though ones mistakes is a...
Never ending battle to...
Oppress ones...
Will and state of mind...
Life is all about ass; you're either covering it,
laughing it off, kicking it, kissing it, busting it, or behaving like one….
Half of life is messing up; the other half is dealing with it……
You just have to live your life
not caring & and shake
off the drama just to prove
that you're better;;
than they think you are
Who are you to judge the life I live?
I know I’m not perfect & I don’t live to be,
but before you start pointing fingers..
make sure your hands are clean.
I'm young, I live in a house my father owns,
in a bed my father bought. Nothing is mine
except for my hopes and my fears and my
growing knowledge that not every road is
gonna lead home anymore.
The world holds two classes of
men - intelligent men without
religion, and religious men
without intelligence.


----------



## superelephant

"Teach a man to fish, feed him for a lifetime. Teach a corporation to fish, there will be no more fish."

"Save the world, kill yourself."

Both bumber stickers.


----------



## The Chemist

*Do you have any quotes?*

i don't know if there is a thread about Quotes already, but i thought i'd make one, so here's one of mine i made

"We Reject the Idea of Conformity, Yet Conform to the Idea of Rejection"

what do you have to say?


----------



## Papa1

I wish I didn't like quotes so much, but here are a couple of my favourites. Ruminate away!

"To be is to do - Socrates
To do is to be - Sartre
Do be do be do - Sonatra" - Vonnegut

"A man can't rightfully say what's in his heart, but a meeting or a committee can." - Batailles


----------



## The Chemist

i lol'd at the Kurt Vonnegut one, he's such a cool writer.


----------



## vegan

sometimes, t-shirt slogans are fun
often they're useless
but rarely do they reflect an idea that i live by
so i thought that this one which i just saw was worth quoting :

"live like you're to die tomorrow
learn like you're to live forever"


(for the anecdote, the last one which had caught my attention [for other reasons obviously] was "crack is back"  )


----------



## lystra

Roll on, deep and dark blue ocean, roll. Ten thousand fleets sweep over thee in vain. Man marks the earth with ruin, but his control stops with the shore.

-Lord Byron


----------



## stonerfromohio

The chief difficulty which prevents men of science from believing in divine as well as in nature Spirits is their materialism. 
H. P. Blavatsky 

Your vision will become clear only when you can look into your own heart. Who looks outside, dreams; who looks inside, awakes. -Carl Jung


Where love rules, there is no will to power; and where power predominates, there love is lacking. The one is the shadow of the other. -Carl Jung


It is on the acceptance or rejection of the theory of the Unity of all in Nature, in its ultimate Essence, that mainly rests the belief or unbelief in the existence around us of other conscious beings besides the Spirits of the Dead. 
H. P. Blavatsky 


All things are subject to interpretation whichever interpretation prevails at a given time is a function of power and not truth. 
Friedrich Nietzsche 


There is nothing either good or bad but thinking makes it so. -William Shakespeare


All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players: they have their exits and their entrances; and one man in his time plays many parts, his acts being seven ages.  -William Shakespeare


Everything that is, was, and will be, eternally IS, even the countless forms, which are finite and perishable only in their objective, not in their ideal Form. 
H. P. Blavatsky 


Wonder is the desire for knowledge. -St Thomas Aquinas

Resistance to the organized mass can be effected only by the man who is as well organized in his individuality as the mass itself. - Carl Jung


The pendulum of the mind alternates between sense and nonsense, not between right and wrong. -Carl Jung


And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you. 
Friedrich Nietzsche 


For art to exist, for any sort of aesthetic activity to exist, a certain physiological precondition is indispensable: intoxication. 
Friedrich Nietzsche 


He who experiences the unity of life sees his own Self in all beings, and all beings in his own Self, and looks on everything with an impartial eye. 
Buddha 


In the sky, there is no distinction of east and west; people create distinctions out of their own minds and then beleive them to be true. 
Buddha 

The map is not the territory


----------



## stonerfromohio

-There is no Enlightenment, no evolutionary entrance into the truly Spiritual Condition of human existence, without ego-death, or transcendence of the mind. There must be the literal death of the separate and separative consciousness. In this moment, you are holding on to your sense of separate consciousness as if it were something tangible and material. You possess yourself through a great contraction of body and psyche. By virtue of this gesture, you have become rigid, mediocre, deluded, relatively loveless, self-possessed, and isolated. To be without an inner consciousness is, for you, unthinkable. To be incapable of feeling yourself as a separate consciousness is, for you, a terrifying prospect. Nevertheless, that is precisely the realization with which you must become completely comfortable.

-Every morning I have been looking at CNN to see if there is any reason for hope. I see a few large and impressive peace protests here and there around the world, but mostly I see empty robot faces monotonously reciting the magic incantations, "We must support the President" and "We must support our troops". both of which mean the killing must continue.

-Are the mystics and sages insane? Because they all tell variations on the same story, don't they? The story of awakening one morning and discovering you are one with the All, in a timeless and eternal and infinite fashion. Yes, maybe they are crazy, these divine fools. Maybe they are mumbling idiots in the face of the Abyss. Maybe they need a nice, understanding therapist. Yes, I'm sure that would help. But then, I wonder. Maybe the evolutionary sequence really is from matter to body to mind to soul to spirit, each transcending and including, each with a greater depth and greater consciousness and wider embrace. And in the highest reaches of evolution, maybe, just maybe, an individual's consciousness does indeed touch infinity — a total embrace of the entire Kosmos — a Kosmic consciousness that is Spirit awakened to its own true nature. It's at least plausible. And tell me: is that story, sung by mystics and sages the world over, any crazier than the scientific materialism story, which is that the entire sequence is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying absolutely nothing? Listen very carefully: just which of those two stories actually sounds totally insane?

-In other words, all of my books are lies. They are simply maps of a territory, shadows of a reality, gray symbols dragging their bellies across the dead page, suffocated signs full of muffled sound and faded glory, signifying absolutely nothing. And it is the nothing, the Mystery, the Emptiness alone that needs to be realized: not known but felt, not thought but breathed, not an object but an atmosphere, not a lesson but a life.

-This most fundamental self-understanding (and this Recovery) cannot (fruitfully) be sought—for all seeking is inherently associated with an already present (and total psycho-physical) act of self-contraction (and, thereby, of separation, separateness, and separativeness)

-The Truth that is to be Realized may be summarized simply as the Realization that no matter what is arising, no matter how many others are present, there is only One Being. This is precisely different from the childish but common religious notion that even when you are alone there is always Someone Else present, Who will look out for you if you do the right thing. True freedom is not a matter of striking a deal with an All-Powerful Parental Deity; no such God exists. True freedom is in the Realization that there is only God and You are That One.

-An integral approach is based on one basic idea: no human mind can be 100% wrong. Or, we might say, nobody is smart enough to be wrong all the time. And that means, when it comes to deciding which approaches, methodologies, epistemologies, or ways or knowing are "correct," the answer can only be, "All of them." That is, all of the numerous practices or paradigms of human inquiry — including physics, chemistry, hermeneutics, collaborative inquiry, meditation, neuroscience, vision quest, phenomenology, structuralism, subtle energy research, systems theory, shamanic voyaging, chaos theory, developmental psychology—all of those modes of inquiry have an important piece of the overall puzzle of a total existence that includes, among other many things, health and illness, doctors and patients, sickness and healing.

"Guru cultism" . . . is a tendency that has always been present in the religious and Spiritual traditions of mankind. Anciently, and in the present time, both true Spiritual Masters and ordinary Wisdom-Teachers have been "cultified", and (thereby) made the merely fascinating Object of a self-contained popular movement that worships the Spiritual Master as a Parent-like Savior, while embracing very little of the significant Wisdom-Teaching of the Spiritual Master. The error of conventional cultism is precisely this childish, and (otherwise) adolescent, and (altogether) ego-based orientation to fascination with Spiritual Masters, Wisdom-Teachers, "God"-Ideas, myths, sacred lore, inherited beliefs, traditional propaganda, and psycho-physical (or merely body-mind-based) mysticism. And the cultic tendency in religion and Spirituality is the essence of what is wrong with conventional religion and Spirituality.

-The Asana of Science — Science's anti-Spiritual, anti-religious, anti-psychic point of view, and its Victorian, archaic materialism, and its prejudices against other kinds of knowing — all of this is insidious, not merely nonsensical, because it has such a profoundly negative effect on human beings. Many scientists who adopt this dogmatic approach act as if they were super-intelligent people with their tweedy, pipe-smoking, complicated linguistic minds. This is the archetype of intelligence, is it not? This is the way you are supposed to be if you are intelligent. Well, this archetype does not necessarily represent intelligence. It is just a pose, or asana. Real intelligence must be fiercely capable of investigating every aspect of existence, including the very process of knowledge that is called "science".

-The "problem" is not that there Is no Real God, or that there are no true Wisdom-Teachings, or that there are no true Spiritual Masters, or that there should be no devotion to any true Spiritual Masters. The "problem" with conventional religion and Spirituality is the same as the "problem" of all ordinary life. The "problem" is the childish, and (otherwise) rather adolescent, egoism that is the basis of all forms of ordinary existence.


-Yet un-Enlightened (or, otherwise, not yet Most Perfectly Enlightened) people are ego-possessed. Therefore, egoity is the "disease" that all the true Spiritual Masters of religion come here to cure. . . .

-And, Even Now, You (Always Already) Inhere In Me--The "Who" and "What" That Is Only One--Beyond The Seeming "Two" Of body-mind and world. I AmYou--As You Are (Always Already, and Non-Separately). Even When My Avatarically-Born Human Physical Body Has Died In This World, I Am Present and every where Alive--Because I Am Always Already Conscious As The Only One Who Always Already Is. I Am Joy!--and The Only Reason For It! I Am Love!--and The Only Person Of It! The Love Of Me Is The Heart-Secret I Have Come To Avatarically Reveal To The Heart Of everyone one Of Man (and To The Heart Of everyone one of all, and To The Heart Of The All Of all). Love Must Be Always Done (and, Thereby, Proved)--or Else The "Bright" Heart Of Love Is Darkened By Its Own Un-Love. And The Would-Be-"Brightest" Heart Of Love's Beloved Is Made Un-"Bright" (and Dark As Eternal Night) By All The Waiting-Time Of Un-Love's Day. Therefore, I Am here! I Am (Now, Forever) Avatarically Descended here--To Be The Constant Lover and The True Loved-One Of All and all (and every one of all).


-The real intent of my writing is not to say, you must think in this way. The real intent is: here are some of the many important facets of this extraordinary Kosmos; have you thought about including them in your own worldview? My work is an attempt to make room in the Kosmos for all of the dimensions, levels, domains, waves, memes, modes, individuals, cultures, and so on ad infinitum. I have one major rule: Everybody is right. More specifically, everybody — including me — has some important pieces of truth, and all of those pieces need to be honored, cherished, and included in a more gracious, spacious, and compassionate embrace. To Freudians I say, Have you looked at Buddhism? To Buddhists I say, Have you studied Freud? To liberals I say, Have you thought about how important some conservative ideas are? To conservatives I say, Can you perhaps include a more liberal perspective? And so on, and so on, and so on... At no point I have ever said: Freud is wrong, Buddha is wrong, liberals are wrong, conservatives are wrong. I have only suggested that they are true but partial. My critical writings have never attacked the central beliefs of any discipline, only the claims that the particular discipline has the only truth — and on those grounds I have often been harsh. But every approach, I honestly believe, is essentially true but partial, true but partial, true but partial.

And on my own tombstone, I dearly hope that someday they will write: He was true but partial...


-So the Free Man is Free. Absolutely Free. Not just a little bit free. Not cut off from all of this. That's not the nature of His Freedom—humorlessness relative to the world still, non-pleasure still. No, in His Freedom He becomes capable of humor in life, capable of pleasure, or enjoyment, in the forms that are arising. That is the fullness of God-Realization. All of the humorless, pleasureless forms of experience that are often associated with God-Realization in the traditions are not God-Realization in Truth. 

-The Man of "Radical" Understanding is not "entranced". He is not "elsewhere". He is not having an experience. He is not passionless and inoffensive. He is awake. He is present. He knows no obstruction in the form of mind, identity, differentiation and desire. He uses mind, identity, differentiation and desire. He is passionate. His quality is an offense to those who are entranced, elsewhere, contained in the mechanics of experience, asleep, living as various forms of identity, separation and dependence. He is acceptable only to those who understand."

-He has grasped it, but no one is interested. He is of interest to no one. He is fascinating. He is unnoticed. Since no one understands, how could they notice him? Because there is only understanding, he is beloved, and no one comes to see him. Because there is only truth, he is likely to become famous. Since there is only joy, he will not be remembered. Because you have already understood, you find it necessary to touch his hand. Since you love so much and are not understood, you find it possible to touch his ears. He smiles at you. You notice a sudden spiritual "Brightness". Aham Da Asmi. I Am He. Everything has already died. This is the other world.

-The Heart is that understanding, that true consciousness, that true life that is under the extreme conditions of life and death. Therefore, it is said, that One that is is neither born nor come to death, not alive as the limitation of form, not rendered in what appears, and it is the living One, than which there is no other, appearing as all of this, but eternally the same.

-In my use of the camera, I work to make images that go beyond, and even undermine, the conventions of "point of view." Such images transcend the limitation that would seem to be inherent in the photographic mechanism (or "point-of-view machine"). They allow the viewer to see and feel the "room"—or the world, or reality—as it is, beyond the ego’s self-reference. And such images thereby become a non-verbal means of "picturing" the essential human process of ego-transcendence—going beyond the fixed "point of view" of the ego, or the core presumption of separateness



-Death is utterly acceptable to consciousness and life. There has been endless time of numberless deaths, but neither consciousness nor life has ceased to arise. The felt quality and cycle to death has not modified the fragility of flowers, even the flowers within the human body. Therefore, one's understanding of consciousness and life must be turned to that utter, inclusive quality, that clarity and wisdom, that power and untouchable gracefulness this evidence suggests. We must cease to live in our superficial and divided way, seeking and demanding only consciousness and life in the present form we grasp, avoiding and resisting what appears to be the end of consciousness and life in death.

-The exclusion of true or esoteric religion has been the business of the State since ancient times. At first this was done via the establishment of the popular idealism of exoteric religious institutions in league with the State. But in modern times the same process is done by the strategic exclusion of conventional religious cultism, mystical idealism, and higher evolutionary Wisdom from the mechanisms of popular culture.


----------



## prometheus72

"An enemy may only be made when you choose to acknowledge something as one"
Unknown

"What happens to my fist [noun-object] when I open my hand?"
Alan Watts on the English language

"When the walls came together and the bubble finally collapsed, this was where they would all end up: right here, between these benches and rustling trees. It would happen in a matter of days or weeks. There would be no way to avoid it. They would gather together in the clearing around the monument, however many thousand of them there were, and they would stand there shoulder to shoulder. They would listen to each other's voices, and they would breathe each other's breathe. And they would wait for that power that would pull them like a chain into whatever came next, into that distant world where broken souls are wrenched out of their histories."
The last paragraph of The Brief History of The Dead


----------



## spindizzy

''Dont take life too seriously, you'll never get out alive'' - Van Wilder Party Liason.

_''I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
When the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain."_

I dont know where this one is from but I like it.


----------



## stonerfromohio

Normal consciousness is a state of stupor, in which sensibility to the wholly real and responsiveness to the stimuli of the spirit are reduced.  The mystics, knowing that man is involved in a hidden history of the cosmos, endeavor to awake from the drowsiness and apathy and to regain the state of wakefulness for their enchanted souls. -Abraham Heschel

A human being has so many skins inside, covering the depths of the heart. We know so many things, but we don't know ourselves! Why, thirty or forty skins or hides, as thick and hard as an ox's or bear's, cover the soul. Go into your own ground and learn to know yourself there. 
Meister Eckhart

There exists only the present instant... a Now which always and without end is itself new. There is no yesterday nor any tomorrow, but only Now, as it was a thousand years ago and as it will be a thousand years hence. 
Meister Eckhart


“I hope for the day when everyone can speak again of God without embarrassment.”

“Neurosis is the way of avoiding non-being by avoiding being”

When one's thoughts are neither frivolous nor flippant, when one's thoughts are neither stiff-necked nor stupid, but rather, are harmonious - they habitually render physical calm and deep insight. –Hildegard 

Underneath all the texts, all the sacred psalms and canticles, these watery varieties of sounds and silences, terrifying, mysterious, whirling and sometimes gestating and gentle must somehow be felt in the pulse, ebb, and flow of the music that sings in me. My new song must float like a feather on the breath of God. –Hildegard

When the words come, they are merely empty shells without the music. They live as they are sung, for the words are the body and the music the spirit. –Hildegard

The body is truly the garment of the soul, which has a living voice; for that reason it is fitting that the body, simultaneously with the soul, repeatedly sings praises to God through the voice.  –Hildegard

Holy persons draw to themselves all that is earthy –Hildegard

Just as circle embraces all that is within it, so does the God-head embrace all. No one has the power to divide this circle, or surpass it, or to limit it.  –Hildegard

We cannot live in a world that is not our own, in a world that is interpreted for us by others. An interpreted world is not a HOME. Part of the terror is to take back our own listening, to use our own voice, to see our own light.     –Hildegard


What a man takes in by contemplation, that he pours out in love. 
Meister Eckhart 

What we plant in the soil of contemplation, we shall reap in the harvest of action. 
Meister Eckhart 


To be full of things is to be empty of God. To be empty of things is to be full of God. 
Meister Eckhart 


One person who has mastered life is better than a thousand persons who have mastered only the contents of books, but no one can get anything out of life without God. 
Meister Eckhart 

The knower and the known are one. Simple people imagine that they should see God as if he stood there and they here. This is not so. God and I, we are one in knowledge. 
Meister Eckhart 

The more we have the less we own. 
Meister Eckhart 

The outward man is the swinging door; the inner man is the still hinge. 
Meister Eckhart 

The outward work will never be puny if the inward work is great. 
Meister Eckhart 

He who would be serene and pure needs but one thing, detachment. 
Meister Eckhart 

The eye with which I see God is the same eye with which God sees me. 
Meister Eckhart 

Truly, it is in darkness that one finds the light, so when we are in sorrow, then this light is nearest of all to us. 
Meister Eckhart 

We are celebrating the feast of the Eternal Birth which God the Father has borne and never ceases to bear in all eternity... But if it takes not place in me, what avails it? Everything lies in this, that it should take place in me. 
Meister Eckhart 

You may call God love, you may call God goodness. But the best name for God is compassion. 
Meister Eckhart 

The earth which sustains humanity must not be injured, it must not be destroyed.

The soul is a breath of living spirit, that with excellent sensitivity, permeates the entire body to give it life. Just so, the breath of the air makes the earth fruitful. Thus the air is the soul of the earth, moistening it, greening it.

There is the Music of Heaven in all things and we have forgotten how to hear it until we sing.

Work of the eyes is done, now go and do heart-work -Rainer Maria Rilke

If you wish your heart to be bright, you must do a little work.  If metal can be polished to a mirror-like-finish-what polishing does the mirror of the heart require?

Although no more than seven dwelling places were discussed, in each of these there are many others below and above and to the sides, with lovely gardens and fountains and labyrinths, such delightful things that you would want to be dissolved in praises of the great God who created the soul in His own image and likeness. -Teresa of Avila

God cannot catch us unless we stay in the unconscious room of our hearts. -Thomas Berry

Mere purposive rationality unaided by such phenomena as art, religion, dreams, and the like, is necessarily pathologic and destructive of life. -Gregory Bateson

The epitome of irrationality is the marvel of creation itself. -Otto Rank

Everything is full and pure at its source and precisely there, not outside. -Master Eckhart


“Faith consists in being vitally concerned with that ultimate reality to which I give the symbolical name of God. Whoever reflects earnestly on the meaning of life is on the verge of an act of faith.”


“Being religious means asking passionately the question of the meaning of our existence and being willing to receive answers, even if the answers hurt.”

“Language... has created the word "loneliness" to express the pain of being alone. And it has created the word "solitude" to express the glory of being alone.”

“There is no love which does not become help.”

“The courage to be is rooted in the God who appears when God has disappeared in the anxiety of doubt.”


----------



## kroozer_*

"I have become death, the destroyer of worlds" Something like that(oppenheimer)


----------



## crooked_letter

"...It's hard to stay mad, when there's so much beauty in the world. Sometimes I feel like I'm seeing it all at once, and it's too much, my heart fills up like a balloon that's about to burst... And then I remember to relax, and stop trying to hold on to it, and then it flows through me like rain and I can't feel anything but gratitude for every single moment of my stupid little life..." - American Beauty



"The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn, like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes "Awww!"" - Jack Kerouac


----------



## swilow

kroozer_* said:


> "I have become death, the destroyer of worlds" Something like that(oppenheimer)



Well, the quote is actually from the Bhagavad Gita, but it was said after the first Trinity tests. "Now I am become death, the destroyer of worlds....."


----------



## swilow

> I dont know where this one is from but I like it.



Its from the book _Dune_.


----------



## Papa1

"In the time of your life, live so that in that good time there shall be no ugliness or death for yourself or for any life that your life touches. Seek goodness everywhere and when it is found, bring it out of the hiding place and let it be free and unashamed. Place in matter and in flesh the least of the values, for these are the things that hold death and must pass away. Discover in all things that which shines and is beyond corruption.

Encourage virtue and whatever heart it may have driven into secrecy and sorrow by the shame and terror of this world. Ignore the obvious, for it is unworthy of the clear eye and the kindly heart. Be the inferior to no man, nor of any man be the superior. Remember that every man is a variation of yourself, no man's guilt is yours, nor is any man's innocence a thing apart. Despise evil and ungodliness, but not men of ungodliness or evil, these understand.

Have no shame in being kindly and gentle, but if the time comes in the time of your life to kill, kill and have no regret. In the time of your life, live so that, in that wonderous time you shall not add to the misery and sorrow of the world, but shall smile to the infinite delight and mystery of it." - William Saroyan

And here's MF Doom reading it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCg0JiVXFLY :D


----------



## Rodya

Great joy does not gather the rosebuds while it may; its eyes are fixed on the immortal rose which Dante saw.
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## DaBricks

"If you think you can do it, or you think you can't, you are right." 
-Henry Ford


----------



## stellablue

Fight for your own forgiveness and to help others forgive. Because the pain consumes you or them no matter what unless you let it go. Or at least become at peace with it yourself and the others that have hurt you.


----------



## stellablue

Is this thread supposed to closed or open? It says closed by DD, although it is still allowing posts in the thread. Am I tripping or is that weird?


----------



## mariacallas

_To govern yourself
Is more valuable than a thousand gold coins
In an instant, security or danger
Depends on how you direct your mind

Dao and Virtue rest within a tranquil mind
There is strategy even within the
turning of a hand _

*Sang-joh-nim*


----------



## mav3rick

"The real measure of your wealth is how much you'd be worth if you lost all your money."

“I am going to be a storm-a flame, I need to fight whole armies alone. I have ten hearts. I have one hundred arms. I feel too strong to war with mortals. Bring me giants"
I feel too strong to war with mortals

"We swallow greedily any lie that flatters us, but we sip only little by little at a truth we find bitter. "

"When you call yourself an Indian or a Muslim or a Christian or a European, or anything else, you are being violent. Do you see why it is violent? It is because you are separating yourself from the rest of mankind. When you separate yourself by belief, by nationality, by tradition, it breeds violence. So a man who is seeking to understand violence does not belong to any country, to any religion, to any political party or partial system; he is concerned with the total understanding of mankind. "

"If you understand everything, you must be misinformed."

Haha, I could go on all day, I love quotes!!

Much love all..


----------



## Binge Artist

anything by Bertrand Russell


----------



## AmineGroup

life is a tragedy for those who feel, a comedy for those that think. -Fortune Cookie


----------



## vegan

the richest man is not the one who owns the most but the one who needs the least - psy trance festival   ^^ 

(may have quoted that before)


----------



## *Love*Lite*

Today is a good day to die.
- Native American Saying


----------



## Wave Jumper

"Fortunate the man who, at the right moment, meets the right friend; fortunate also the man who at the right moment meets the right enemy"  T.S. Elliot


“the most dangerous, antisocial, and addictive drugs I've ever taken-the ones I'm afraid to touch in any quantity today-are legal. “John Perry Barlow


----------



## Dondante

"The Supreme Critic on the errors of the past and the present, and the only prophet of that which must be, is that great nature in which we rest, as the earth lies in the soft arms of the atmosphere; that Unity, that Over-soul, within which every man's particular being is contained and made one with all other; that common heart.

… We live in succession, in division, in parts, in particles. Meantime within man is the soul of the whole; the wise silence; the universal beauty, to which every part and particle is equally related, the eternal ONE. And this deep power in which we exist and whose beatitude is all accessible to us, is not only self-sufficing and perfect in every hour, but the act of seeing and the thing seen, the seer and the spectacle, the subject and the object, are one. We see the world piece by piece, as the sun, the moon, the animal, the tree; but the whole, of which these are shining parts, is the soul."

-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Was Emerson a Hermeticist, by any chance? He was certainly a mystic, at any rate.


----------



## Dondante

He was undoubtedly influenced by that line of thought, although I'm not aware of any direct references to the Hermetics.  He certainly followed in the gnostic tradition as a "disciple of his own mind," and after leaving the unitarian church, it becomes clear that his most profound influences are those of the esoteric variety.  

Here is another incredibly rich Emerson quotation from _Nature_:  

"Crossing a bare common, in snow puddles, at twilight, under a clouded sky, without having in my thoughts any occurrence of special good fortune, I have enjoyed a perfect exhilaration.  Almost I fear I think how glad I am.  In the woods, too, a man casts off his years, as the snake his slough, and at what period soever of life is always a child.  In the woods, is perpetual youth.  Within these plantations of God, a decorum and a sanctity reign, a perennial festival is dressed, and the guest sees not how he should tire of them in a thousand years.  In the woods, we return to reason and faith.  There I feel that nothing can befall me in life,—no disgrace, no calamity, (leaving me my eyes), which nature cannot repair.  Standing on the bare ground,—my head bathed by the blithe air, and uplifted into infinite space,—all mean egotism vanishes. I become a transparent eye-ball; I am nothing; I see all; the currents of the Universal Being circulate through me; I am part or parcel of God."​Mind-opening Interpretation


Edit: I may have spoken too soon.  Check out the link below.  

"His attention to science, energized by his other reading in the great hermetic thinkers (Bruno, Boehme, Swedenborg) and in Romantic writers (Goethe and Coleridge), constituted his literary apprenticeship. ... In conducting the invisible, ubiquitous forces of nature into texts meant to reveal the grandeur of the cosmos, Romantic poets inaugurated a revival of the universal science dreamed of by the hermetic alchemists of the Renaissance, those equally ambitious experimenters who toiled in their smoky laboratories toward a universal synthesis of science, art, and religion. ... Emerson, in his scientific and religious quest for unity in nature and art, is firmly in this tradition of 'Romantic science', what might well be called a 'new hermeticism'."

Emerson's Sublime Science


----------



## azzazza !?

He who praises art and science emphasizes the cleavage between the talented and untalented among men. But he who praises love equalizes all, not in a common poverty or a common mediocrity, but in the community of the highest."
-S.Kierkegaard


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Wow. That one really resonated with me. I definitely hold compassion (love) as the highest of values, and definitely see truth (science) and beauty (art) as subordinate. But these latter two are pretty close seconds, and I can't deny their importance too. Still, I find I don't see 100% eye to eye with people who put either truth or beauty atop their list of values and life goals (above compassion), even though I respect, and see some merit in, these ways.


----------



## azzazza !?

swilow said:


> Well, the quote is actually from the Bhagavad Gita, but it was said after the first Trinity tests. "Now I am become death, the destroyer of worlds....."



and its actually a slight translation error, not metaphysically upsetting. in a correct translation of the Bagavad Gita (Chapter 11 Verse 32; the reply of Vishnu when Arjuna asks him who he, the Supreme Being, is; what is his mission?) it would be: "Now i am Time, the destroyer of worlds, and i come to engage all people."


----------



## vegan

> He who praises art and science emphasizes the cleavage between the talented and untalented among men. But he who praises love equalizes all, not in a common poverty or a common mediocrity, but in the community of the highest."
> -S.Kierkegaard


if the first one emphasizes the cleavage between the talented and untalented, then you must be thinking about the art and science some humans are able to produce or understand

then, you'd have to compare it to love that some humans are able to provide

and there, humans are far from equal

some have love for everything
some have only love for themselves, their race, their car or whatever
some are pretty devoid of feelings
some have hate for everything


if you talk about someone who praises love in general, then you have to compare him/her to someone who praises art or science without necessarily being good at it himself


----------



## azzazza !?

im not sure i understand what you mean.

is there another art or science that is not produced by humans?

he is not talking about concupiscence; the love of need. the love of needs actually springs from associating it with the aspects of truth or beauty. 

what difference does it make that the praiser is good at it himself or not? the point of the quote is, when you look at men from the perspective of truth or beauty, some people will possess more or less of either. you will see dumb and smart people, beautiful and ugly people. ie. you see their capabality for science or art. when you look at them through your heart, you will only see love.  
it seems to me that you are doing what kierkegaard is saying in the first part. you should not equate 'love' (by itself) with a relative love (relating to aspects; truth or beauty). when you look at people through your heart, you see all of them taking part in the community that is love, be that love expressed anyway it can be. the center of those myriad expressions of love is always the same, and when you see them from that center, they are equal in their love for love itself. any way wherein love is expressed is not better then any other way. it is only when you add an aspect to love, that people fall apart in talented and untalented.


----------



## JahRed24x

"Insanity in individuals is something rare - but in groups, parties, nations and epochs, it is the rule."

-Nietzche


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ I've often said the same thing about sociopathy


----------



## thewhiteowl

"i am but an intricate molecular machine full of chemical catalysts that allow me to understand the other molecular machines that make up life, nature, and the universe"


comes from a paper I wrote for a philosophy class.


----------



## vegan

> is there another art or science that is not produced by humans?


I meant "the capacity of people to produce art"

if"art and science emphasizes the cleavage between the talented and untalented among men", then you are judging their different capacities to produce


how i understood the quote was
"He who praises (= judges) art and science (= the capacity of people to produce it) emphasizes the cleavage between the talented and untalented among men. But he who praises love (= in general) equalizes all, not in a common poverty or a common mediocrity, but in the community of the highest."

either i understood it wrong, or he's comparing apples and oranges



> what difference does it make that the praiser is good at it himself or not?


i said nothing about the praiser's capacity



> when you look at men from the perspective of truth or beauty, some people will possess more or less of either. you will see dumb and smart people, beautiful and ugly people. ie. you see their capabality for science or art. when you look at them through your heart, you will only see love.


you will see _your _love
the love that _you _are able to use when you look at people

some people possess less love than others

your love doesn't make people without love nicerbecause you are
just as your capacities don't make others talented because you are



> when you look at people through your heart, you see all of them taking part in the community that is love, be that love expressed anyway it can be
> [...]
> they are equal in their love for love itself


i don't agree with that (or don't understand your point)

I don't think that people are equal in their love for love; their love; the love they can give; etc.
even when taking away subjective criterion such as beauty

ps : i don't see this as a hierarchy between those who can love and those who can't.
people are not responsible for how their were born

there's a whole topic about responsability here which i never started because i don't have the time to post too much, but if someone else wants to start :
"who's responsible for hitler (or anyone else)'s crimes?"
hitler himself?
but can he be held accountable for being born with his flaws or was he just the victim of his own genes and cultural environment?


----------



## azzazza !?

vegan said:


> how i understood the quote was
> "He who praises (= judges) art and science (= the capacity of people to produce it) emphasizes the cleavage between the talented and untalented among men. But he who praises love (= in general) equalizes all, not in a common poverty or a common mediocrity, but in the community of the highest."
> 
> you will see _your _love
> the love that _you _are able to use when you look at people



i interpret it differently. it makes a lot of sense this way (at least to me):

"he who praises" would be he who holds science or art in the highest regard, ie. he who sees the pursuit of science (truth) or art (beauty) as the pinnacle of human endeveour.

if one is able to look at people with that kind of love, it effectively becomes their love, for such a love gives itself without any regard for itself or reciprocity. this is what he means with "in the community of the highest".


----------



## vegan

if that's what he meant (and if i understand you), i think the word "praise" was not a very good choice

because "if one is able to look at people with that kind of love" (why "that kind" ? ) doesn't necessarily mean "praises love" as in "praises science = holds science in the highest regard"

but it means more "lives through love", "judges through his own love"

it's still comparing oranges and apples to me but i'm tired and may not understand
i'll try again if one day i get a full night of sleep


----------



## azzazza !?

^he was a danish philosopher, so its all translated to the best of the abilities of and respects to both languages, mind you.



> because "if one is able to look at people with that kind of love" (why "that kind" ? ) doesn't necessarily mean "praises love" as in "praises science = holds science in the highest regard"



and _i_ used 'that kind of love' just as an expression to put you in the direction i interpreted the quote, seeing as you were taking the 'love of need/self' and 'love' to be the same thing in your interpretation earlier.

but if to praise is to hold in the highest regard, that which you 'revere', you look unto the world through those 'glasses' so to speak. that which you praise reflects your values


----------



## IGNVS

"you must work to know rest"


----------



## JeebusGreen

"God is divine, religion is man-made" - Anon


----------



## Wave Jumper

‘one must have chaos in one self to be able to give birth to a dancing star’ 

Nietzsche


----------



## Bardeaux

Sorry if this is a repeat I havent read the entire thread:

"Strategy without tactics is the slowest route to victory. Tactics without strategy is the noise before defeat." - Sun Tzu


----------



## B9

"If society wants me to be an outlaw then I''ll be an outlaw, and a damned good one. That's something people need. People at all times need outlaws."


Ken Kesey


----------



## FoX

"Don't hate the media, become the media."

-Jello Biafra


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

"Well I thought it was funny" -Stephen Colbert


----------



## FoX

"[Huxley] reminded me that drugs are beneficial if they provide the only access to our nightlife. I realized that the expression “blow my mind” was born of the fact that America had cemented access to imagination and fantasy and that it would take dynamite to remove this block! I believed Leary’s emphasis on the fact we use only one percent of our mind or potential, that everything in our education conspires to restrict and constrict us. I only wished people had had time to study drugs as they studied religion or philosophy and to adapt to this chemical alteration of our bodies.

[LSD's] value is in being a shortcut to the unconscious, so that one enters the realm of intuition unhampered, pure as it is in children, of direct emotional reaction to nature, to other human beings. In a sense it is the return to the spontaneity and freshness of childhood vision which makes every child able to paint or sing."

—Anais Nin, The Diary (Vol. 6?), as quoted by Dale Pendell in _Pharmako Gnosis: Plant Teachers and the Poison Path _


----------



## High Yogi

1) Mind conjures miracles out of time- Terence Mckenna quoting someone else.

2) “They lie about marijuana. Tell you pot-smoking makes you unmotivated. Lie! When you're high, you can do everything you normally do, just as well. You just realize that it's not worth the fucking effort. There is a difference.”-bill hicks

3) “I'll show you politics in America. Here it is, right here. 'I think the puppet on the right shares my beliefs.' 'I think the puppet on the left is more to my liking.' 'Hey, wait a minute, there's one guy holding out both puppets!'-bill hicks

4) The meaning of things lies not in the things themselves, but in our attitude towards them. 
     -- Antoine de Saint-Exupery

5) Fear defeats more people than any other one thing in the world. 
         -Ralph Waldo Emerson

6) "The explanation of synchronicity is: there is no explanation" - Terence Mckenna

7) "A coincidence is what you have left over when you apply a bad theory" - P W bridgman 

8) "Man is the measure of all things" - ???

9) "Adopt the pace of nature: her secret is patience." 
         -Ralph Waldo Emerson


10) Every man I meet is in some way my superior. 
        -Ralph Waldo Emerson

11) A man of knowledge lives by acting, not by thinking about acting. -Carlos Castaneda

12)Just because you are blind, and unable to see my beauty doesn't mean it does not exist. 
        -Margaret Cho

13) I live in company with a body, a silent companion, exacting and eternal.  
    --Eugene Delacroix

14) I would not know what the spirit of a philosopher might wish more to be than a good dancer.   --Friedrich Nietzsche

15) The wise man will love; all others will desire. --Afranius

16)Freedom is just Chaos, with better lighting. --Alan Dean Foster

17)The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge.—Stephen Hawking 

18)"Are you a God?" they asked the Buddha. "No," he replied. "Are you an angel, then?" "No." "A saint?" "No." "Then what are you?" Replied the Buddha, "I am awake."—Huston Smith

19)Those who understand history are condemned to watch other idiots repeat it.—Peter Lamborn Wilson


I love quotes  Ill post more later.


----------



## yougeekay

"the road of excess lead to the palace of wisdom." -william blake

"every man must decide whether he will walk in the light of creative altruism or in the darkness of destructive selfishness." -martin luther king

"Now the question is - are you ready, for the real revolution
which is the evolution of the mind?
If you seek then you shall find that we all come from the divine
You dig what I'm sayin?" -flavor flav


----------



## High Yogi

Here are some I actually made myself.

"I don’t want you for the cost of your misery"

"Every breath I take is a prayer to the god that has brought us together"

"as long as were apart there’s an injustice in the world"

"I never believed in love at first sight, and then there was you."

"Knowledge learns"

"Knowing is of the highest privilege, but you’d never know"

"Wisdom doesn’t talk, it listens"

"the moon was full last night and with you in mind, it never looked so beautiful"


----------



## frozen diamonds

Only if I love something can it reveal itself to me.
- Rudolf Steiner

I really love that one, let it sink in... try to apply it to every decision in your life, even the smallest... also definitely applies to the psychedelic universe/mindstate


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

frozen diamonds said:


> Only if I love something can it reveal itself to me.
> - Rudolf Steiner



If I was a teacher, that motto would go on a big banner above my blackboard.

I've definitely found that to be true about learning medicine -- there's just so much to learn, in such complexity and pressure of accurate recall, that if I don't grow to love most of it and get very intimate with the human body all the way through, I don't have a snowman's chance.


----------



## Simon63

"What we have once enjoyed we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us." Helen Keller.


----------



## Unbreakable

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by
the things you didn't do than by the ones you did do.
So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor.
Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.
Learn as if you were going to live forever, live as if you
where going to die tomorrow. Life is a succession of lessons,
which must be lived to be understood.Most of the important
things in the world have been accomplished by people who
have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all.
Learn as if you were going to live forever, live as if you where
going to die tomorrow. If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality
that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality
that helps you go on in spite of it all. An idealist believes the short
run doesn't count. A cynic believes the long run doesn't matter.
A realist believes that what is done or left undone in the short run
determines the long run.


----------



## FoX

"All living souls welcome whatever they are ready to cope with; all else they ignore, or pronounce to be monstrous & wrong, or deny to be possible." -George Santayana


----------



## Simon63

"The greatest healing therapy is friendship and love." Hubert H. Humphrey


----------



## kytnism

frozen diamonds said:


> Only if I love something can it reveal itself to me.
> - Rudolf Steiner
> 
> I really love that one, let it sink in... try to apply it to every decision in your life, even the smallest... also definitely applies to the psychedelic universe/mindstate



hence why every child should have the opportunity to experience a steiner based education. 

today my quote is:

"every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgement will be surer since to remain constantly at work will cause you to lose power of judgement. go some distance away because then the work appears smaller, and more of it can be taken in at a glance, and a lack of harmony or portion is more readily seen." - leonardo da vinci


----------



## FoX

"The test of a first-rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in the mind at the same time, and still retain the ability to function. One should, for example, be able to see that things are hopeless and yet be determined to make them otherwise." -F. Scott Fitzgerald, "The Crack-Up" (1936)


----------



## Taryth

"_I usually have an idea of highlights -- some things I want to see along the way -- and some of the most important things about the ending.  Everything else is just improvisation, rhythm, and careful fakery.  Smoke and mirrors, that's how I does it, mate._

-Tad Williams, on writing novels.




Followed shortly thereafter by . . .

"_Can fakery be faked? Or . . .wait, would faking fakery make it reality?_"

-Denizen of the Internet


----------



## whatishername

"Everything is simpler than you think and at the same time more complex than you imagine."
-Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

"Man is least himself when he talks in his own person. Give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth."
-Oscar Wilde

"Happiness is not an ideal of reason but of imagination."
-Immanuel Kant


----------



## B9

"Youth is wasted on the young" - a farmer I happen to know who's now in his sixties :D


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"I mean
We are like caterpillars
Contemplating pupation

No longer will I chew on the cabbage leaves
No longer will I spend my time moving around on the underside of the foliage
Life must be a preparation for the transition to another dimension..."

Terrence Mckenna


----------



## Rexeh

> You can know the name of a bird in all the languages of the world, but when you're finished, you'll know absolutely nothing whatever about the bird... So let's look at the bird and see what it's doing -- that's what counts. I learned very early the difference between knowing the name of something and knowing something.
> Richard Feynman (1918 - 1988)





> You must keep sending work out; you must never let a manuscript do nothing but eat its head off in a drawer. You send that work out again and again, while you're working on another one. If you have talent, you will receive some measure of success - but only if you persist.
> Isaac Asimov (1920 - 1992)



And one of my favourite quotes:



> Q : Dharma Master, what do you think of this prediction: the human race will become extinct as a result of a major disaster at the end of this century or the beginning of the next century?
> A : Well, the best would be not to come back in the next century. Why are you bothering with this? You may remember the events of this century, but you will forget them by the time you are born in the next century. For instance, you remembered to ask this question now, but you will forget what you know in the next century. How is that useful?



 -- Peace o/


----------



## Acyuta

"Light is provided through sparks of energy from the mind that travels in rhyme form giving sight to the blind. The dumb are mostly intrigued by the drum." -Masta Killa (Wu Tang)


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"If a thousand [people] were not to pay their tax-bills this year, that would not be a violent and bloody measure, as it would be to pay them, and enable the State to commit violence and shed innocent blood. This is, in fact, the definition of a peaceable revolution, if any such is possible.”

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## saRAWRah

Suffering is the sole origin of consciousness-  Dostoevsky

Met some people along the way some split some stay some walk with me some walk on by ive got a few ill love till i die - bouncing souls

i dont even care we dont have to breed we can grow a house we can build a tree i dont even care we can have all three- nirvana

So watered down-your feelings have turned to mud- Marilyn Manson

Stirring a stir-fry of thoughts cooked beyond digestible reason- i dont know who wrote this


----------



## xeusdeus

Einstein's thoght about how stupid people are is...really good.


----------



## Acyuta

"You’re fake like nescience, eat too much steak to contemplate the essence. I hold the whole weight you’re half baked off the scraped resin." -Atma


----------



## srfhrd1

"That the human life must be some kind of mistake is sufficiently proved by the simple observation that man is a compound of needs which are hard to satisfy; that their satisfaction achieves nothing but a painless condition in which he is only given over to boredom; and that boredom is a direct proof that existence is in itself valueless, for boredom is nothing other that the sensation of the emptiness of existence."

-Shopenhauer


----------



## srfhrd1

Fixing this Honda Outboard motor "is harder than shoving a wet noodle up a running buffalo's ass"
-Rick Anderson


----------



## vegan

> "That the human life must be some kind of mistake is sufficiently proved by the simple observation that man is a compound of needs which are hard to satisfy; that their satisfaction achieves nothing but a painless condition in which he is only given over to boredom; and that boredom is a direct proof that existence is in itself valueless, for boredom is nothing other that the sensation of the emptiness of existence."
> 
> -Shopenhauer


i've had the same thoughts


----------



## whatishername

Few are those who see with their own eyes and feel with their own heart.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"Some of the worst mistakes of my life have been haircuts."

Jim Morrison


----------



## Askeladden

"By falling apart in one dimension, you come into being in another"

-Alan Watts


----------



## The HiVe MiND

"To suppose that the eye with all its inimitable contrivances for adjusting the focus to different distances, for admitting different amounts of light... could have been formed by natural selection, seems, I freely confess, absurd in the highest degree." -CHARLES DARWIN


----------



## L O V E L I F E

*"The truth is, marijuana probably isn't going to make you kill people. 

Most likely isn't going to fund terrorists, but pot makes you feel fine with being bored and it's when you're bored that you should be learning a new skill or some new science or being creative. 

If you smoke pot you may grow up to find out that you're not good at anything."*_

Trey Parker and Matt Stone, South Park, My Future Self n' Me, 2002_


----------



## qwe

>>>> >>"That the human life must be some kind of mistake is sufficiently proved by the simple observation that man is a compound of needs which are hard to satisfy; that their satisfaction achieves nothing but a painless condition in which he is only given over to boredom; and that boredom is a direct proof that existence is in itself valueless>>, for boredom is nothing other that the sensation of the emptiness of existence." >>>>

soapyhauser is quite wrong.  when we refill our needs like hunger and thirst, we could get bored (or satiated, but of course bored immediately after), but we usually do... wat's the phrase... "do shit!" 

we build civilizations and have fun.  it's not all boredom

boredom might not even have evolved if it hadn't been for a molecular fluke.  boredom is an emotion, and as such, it is local to the human (or any) brain.  it's a feeling.  

the feeling of boredom may be strong and make everything seem meaninless, but the feeling of spirituality can be strong and make everything seem amazing

boredom is an artifact of the BRAIN, it has no say about whether the universe has meaning.  we could, with sufficient tech, make a brain/computer that is bored all the time because he's too intelligent (you know which robot i'm talking about...HGGalaxy) and you could make a robot that is in ecstasy his whole life (assuming we are able to figure out what makes "qualia" "consciousness" etc tick


----------



## medical_meccanica

L O V E L I F E said:


> *"The truth is, marijuana probably isn't going to make you kill people.
> 
> Most likely isn't going to fund terrorists, but pot makes you feel fine with being bored and it's when you're bored that you should be learning a new skill or some new science or being creative.
> 
> If you smoke pot you may grow up to find out that you're not good at anything."*_
> 
> Trey Parker and Matt Stone, South Park, My Future Self n' Me, 2002_



Fucking GREAT quote!

"What you should say matters less than what you do say, and why you say it matters most of all."  ~ John Wyndham.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Taken from another thread, Credit goes to justsayn2o

"One periodically hears some lecturer holding forth on the subject of psychedelic drugs, and you may hear him give voice to that old rubric that LSD is an odorless, colorless, and tasteless drug. Don't believe it. Odorless yes, and colorless when completely pure, yes, but tasteless, no. It is slightly bitter."
(page 21, PIHKAL)


----------



## lightofmeaning

When we are awake we also do what we do in our dreams: we invent and make up the person with whom we associate-and immediately forget it.

Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process ho does not become a monster.  And when you look long into an abyss, the abyss also looks into you.

Sensuality often hastens the growth of love so much that the roots remain weak and are easily torn up.

A criminal is frequently not equal to his deed: he makes it smaller and slanders it.

all from Nietzche-my first post on bl


----------



## swilow

^Nice first post 

"You know how it is when you come out of ether or nitrous oxide...you come back to somewhere, a familiar somewhere; but the place from which you have come is nowhere- and *yet you have been there*". - Aleister Crowley.


----------



## jamez

''Smile, it confuses people..'' -unknown.


----------



## Fawkes

“Under certain circumstances, profanity provides a relief denied even to prayer.” - Mark Twain


----------



## qwe

walk a lonely road with me
i will walk with you

half as lonely we will be
when we walk as two

--

if the road goes straight up hill
we'll admire the view

walk a lonely road with me
i will walk with you

--

there's more, since it's from a song.  the magnetic fields - walk a lonely road


----------



## jamez

Consistency is the last refuge of
the unimaginative.
-Oscar Wilde


----------



## qwe

It is no measure of health
to be well adjusted to
a profoundly sick society


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"Culture is not your friend"                T.M.


----------



## superelephant

"Hunter Patch Adams: Death. To die. To expire. To pass on. To perish. To peg out. To push up daisies. To push up posies. To become extinct. Curtains, deceased, Demised, departed And defunct. Dead as a doornail. Dead as a herring. Dead as a mutton. Dead as nits. The last breath. Paying a debt to nature. The big sleep. God's way of saying, "Slow down." 
Bill Davis: To check out. 
Hunter Patch Adams: To shuffle off this mortal coil. 
Bill Davis: To head for the happy hunting ground. 
Hunter Patch Adams: To blink for an exceptionally long period of time. 
Bill Davis: To find oneself without breath. 
Hunter Patch Adams: To be the incredible decaying man. 
Bill Davis: Worm buffet. 
Hunter Patch Adams: Kick the bucket. 
Bill Davis: Buy the farm. 
Hunter Patch Adams: Take the cab. 
Bill Davis: Cash in your chips."


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Focus on your problems and they get worst, focus on your solution and your problems get solved. -What my dad always tells me.


----------



## skn

jamez said:


> ''Smile, it confuses people..'' -unknown.



thats fucking hilarious


----------



## DaylightDreamer

Whereof one cannot speak, thereof one must be silent.
-Ludwig Wittgenstein


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Idle minds are the devils workshop.

Idle hands are the devils playground.


----------



## Jesusgreen

> In the morning before dressing, light incense and meditate.
> Retire at a regular hour. Partake of food at regular intervals.
> Eat with moderation and never to the point of satisfaction.
> Receive a guest with the same attitude you have when alone. When alone, maintain the same attitude you have in receiving guests.
> Watch what you say, and whatever you say, practise it.
> When an opportunity comes do not let it pass by, yet always think twice before acting.
> Do not regret the past. Look to the future.
> Have the fearless attitude of a hero and the loving heart of a child.
> Upon retiring, sleep as if you had entered your last sleep.
> Upon awakening, leave your bed behind you instantly as if you had cast away a pair of old shoes



- Soyen Shaku


----------



## qwe

God is dead... take his place

Kick God's ass, then use him as your flashlight

- courtesy of courage wolf / advice wolf


----------



## Bardeaux

qwe said:


> It is no measure of health
> to be well adjusted to
> a profoundly sick society



I like this one

Who is it?


----------



## superelephant

Bardo5 said:


> I like this one
> 
> Who is it?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiddu_Krishnamurti


----------



## Mysterie

"Do you know that 'if' is the middle word in life?" [photojournalist in Apocalypse Now]

"She put you in the friend zone, put her in the rape zone" [insanity wolf] <dont take this seriously its just from a meme I found amusing


----------



## HigherAwareness

Unfortunately, We cannot control the actions of everyone  -Bill Clinton-


----------



## Taoluo

“When one person suffers from delusion, it is called insanity. When many people suffer from delusion it is called religion"


----------



## qwe

re bardo&super, iirc i came across the quote in zeitgeist addendum (i think?)


----------



## dicadsl

*quote*

"The meaningless absurdity of life is the only incontestable knowledge accessible to man." Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"Western civilization is a loaded gun pointed at the planet"

"The mind rests on a foundation of chemical machinery"

"Thats the catch 22, were all holding"

Terence Mckenna


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"Lsd is a drug that occasionally causes psychotic behaviors in people that have not taken it."

- Timothy Leary


----------



## Unbreakable

"Every man dies, not every man lives" - William Wallace


----------



## Asclepius

■“The only thing we all have in common is that we play tricks in order to force ourselves to abandon the quest. The counter-measure is to persist in spite of all the barriers and disappointments.

                                    ~ Carlos Castaneda quotes from Tales of Power


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"twinkle twinkle little star V= i*R"

Ohm's law


----------



## Swerlz

"Believe me, if I started murdering people. There'd be none of you left" - Charles Manson


----------



## lueleison

*Marxist view of addiction, sort of*

There were some humourless Marxists who felt it necessary to blame Christianity for all the wrongs in the world. I'm used to the common historical referances and to quiet them I would ask them what would Paul think about the problem. 'Paul who?' laid rest to any authority they might pretend to have. I never like to end anything with a snooty answer so I changed it to:

'I took masses of opiates and found religion.'


----------



## HigherAwareness

Is something good because God loves it, or does God love it because it is good? - The Euthyphro by Socrates/Plato


----------



## swilow

*BIBLE*

        Anyone who claims to be in the Light, 
        but hates,
        is still in the dark.
        But anyone who loves is living in the Light 
        and need not be afraid of stumbling;
        unlike the person who hates and is in the darkness,
        not knowing where they are going,
        because it is too dark to see.


----------



## Unbreakable

If a man commits adultery with another man's wife, both the man and the woman must be put to death.  - Bible (Leviticus 20:10 NLT)


----------



## Sweet P

_"I think not!" said Descartes, and promptly disappeared._

A little joke for fellow philosophy dorks.


----------



## ebola?

"Justice must always question itself, just as society can exist only by means of the work it does on itself and on its institutions."
--Foucault


----------



## Divine Moments

Sweet P said:


> _"I think not!" said Descartes, and promptly disappeared._
> 
> A little joke for fellow philosophy dorks.



Haha 

--

"Maybe this world is another planet's hell."
- Aldous Huxley


^ I feel a statement that everything is relative. Just as my life or yours could be another's 'heaven' or 'hell' depending on how they live now and what they want from life


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"The Beatles were so fucking high they let Ringo sing a few tunes."

"Not all drugs are good, alright? Some of them...are great. Just gotta know your way around them, is all."

"We are losing the war against drugs. You know what that implies? There's a war being fought, and the people on drugs are winning it."

Bill Hicks


----------



## Unbreakable

Americans love there country but they gotta be high loving it...All you have to do is look at the Drug War Failure to see that...


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Swerlz said:


> "Believe me, if I started murdering people. There'd be none of you left" - Charles Manson



I fail to see why this is a quote in the P and S forum.
I've watched the Charles Manson interviews and he's a completely phony and lost person. I would pity him, he never really had much of a chance, etc. 
That was just one of his many overly grandiose boasts that he'd never be able to back up.


----------



## malakaix

"_To see a world in a grain of sand, And a heaven in a wild flower, Hold infinity in the palm of your hand, And eternity in an hour..._ - William Blake.


----------



## Octarine

"A wise man sees failure as progress
a fool divorces his knowledge and misses the logic
And loses his soul in the process
obsessed with nonsense with a caricature that has no content"-Canibus

"Love seeks no cause beyond itself"-St. Bernard of Clairveaux


----------



## alasdairm

i read this today, for the first time:

"_I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours._" (Stephen Roberts)

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

"The behavior of any bureaucratic organization can best be understood by assuming that it is controlled by a secret cabal of its enemies."
— Robert Conquest


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"a lifestyle is someones own business"

William s. Burroughs


----------



## qwe

a little off my mind
take it from your soul
at a fraction of your heart
see it makes me whole

and multiply the times
we'll never be apart
because nothing can divide
a heart plus a heart

so tell me, everything must always equal two.. or nothing else is true.


----------



## qwe

And the Germans kill the Jews
And the Jews kill the Arabs
And the Arabs kill the hostages
And that is the news
And is it any wonder that the monkey's confused
He said Mama Mama, the President's a fool
Why do I have to keep reading these technical manuals
And the joint chiefs of staff
And the brokers on Wall Street said
Don't make us laugh, you're a smart kid
Time is linear
Memory's a stranger
History is for fools
Man is a tool in the hands
Of the great God Almighty
And they gave him command of a nuclear submarine
Sent him back in search of the Garden of Eden


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

"Violence is an american tradition, its citizens are addicted to it and enchanted by it."
J.D.M.


----------



## MoeMadness

*Favorite quotes... Some of my inspiration.*

I have no idea where this should go, so I'll stick it in homeless and maybe one of the mods can lend me a hand  ..

Wanted to share one of my favorite quotes ever as I'm high and feel like I need to share it with all of my fellow BLers....

It touches on alot of my personal views and philosophies.

What are some of your favorite quotes/sources of inspiration?

From the late great Bill Hicks.

The world is like a ride at an amusement park. It goes up and down and round and round. It has thrills and chills and it's very brightly coloured and it's very loud and it's fun, for a while. Some people have been on the ride for a long time, and they begin to question: Is this real, or is this just a ride? And other people have remembered, and they come back to us, they say, "Hey - don't worry, don't be afraid, ever, because, this is just a ride..." But we always kill those good guys who try and tell us that, you ever notice that? And let the demons run amok. Jesus - murdered; Martin Luther King - murdered; Malcolm X - murdered; Gandhi - murdered; John Lennon - murdered; Reagan... wounded. But it doesn't matter because: It's just a ride. And we can change it anytime we want. It's only a choice. No effort, no work, no job, no savings and money. A choice, right now, between fear and love. The eyes of fear want you to put bigger locks on your doors, buy guns, close yourself off. The eyes of love, instead, see all of us as one. Here's what we can do to change the world, right now, to a better ride. Take all that money that we spend on weapons and defenses each year and instead spend it feeding and clothing and educating the poor of the world, which it would many times over, not one human being excluded, and we could explore space, together, both inner and outer, forever, in peace.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Last time I dosed I went through some shitty stuff because I ended up getting hurt (sports activity that i'm not gonna get more specific about), and concerning my summation of interconnected problems (chronic pain being one of them but they all seem to weave together). I started telling people that were pretending to be mildly-considerate or light-weight cared but wouldn't have understood my entire psyche to....

"*Dive in, or fuck off.*"

I have loved this quote since I created it and feel that it describes a lot of my life. Acid revelations are quite often profound for me.


----------



## Pythagoras

MoeMadness said:


> I have no idea where this should go, so I'll stick it in homeless and maybe one of the mods can lend me a hand
> 
> From the late great Bill Hicks.
> .



Great quote, all the better if seen in AV at  Youtube


----------



## HeWhoHowls

"Their intention to rule rests with the annihilation of consciousness"
                                                                          -They Live


For those who have not heard of this movie, WATCH IT!
Itll show you the true nature of how the world elite control n manipulate the planet.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

*the best movie speech ever made- Charles Chaplin (The Great Dictator)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcvjoWOwnn4


----------



## High Yogi

HeWhoHowls said:


> "Their intention to rule rests with the annihilation of consciousness"
> -They Live
> 
> 
> For those who have not heard of this movie, WATCH IT!
> Itll show you the true nature of how the world elite control n manipulate the planet.



Excellent movie and nice quote. "they live, we sleep".

Here are some of my favorite quotes:

"I seek not only to follow in the footsteps of the men of old, I seek the things they sought."

"To think, "I will not think" - This, too, is something in one's thoughts. Simply do not think about not thinking at all." - Takuan

"People are so alienated from their own soul that when they meet their soul they think it comes from another star system"

There is pleasure when a sore is scratched,But to be without sores is more pleasurable still. Just so, there are pleasures in worldly desires, But to be without desires is more pleasurable still.- Buddha

"though we seem to be sleeping,
there is an inner wakefulness that directs the dream,
and that will eventually startle us
back to the truth of who we are."

"One moon shows in every pool in every pool the one moon"

"the highest mountains, the oldest books, the widest deserts; there you will find the stoned."

"The language of God is not English or Latin; the language of God is cellular and molecular"




Here are some of my own quotes:

"It doesnt matter what you do, it matters how you do it, and the question is: Who are you who does what?"

"everything blows, everything flows...nothing lasts forever, everything goes."

"Science, religion and philosophy all intercept at one point. thats the point im trying to make"

"Art is love put into action"

"time be my variable, love be my guide, wisdom be my truth"

"I don’t want anything, so I got it all."

"By understanding how the body works, one can know the ways of the universe."

"I used to have fears and doubts on whether you loved me back or not, and then, I realized that Id still love you anyway. It was in that instant that I fell in love with the both of us."

""trying to figure out what "it" is. "It" is what you make it"

"Every breath I take is a prayer to the god that brought us together
The moon was full last night and with you in mind, it never looked so beautiful"

"IF YOU CAN KEEP YOUR BODY IN MIND, YOU CAN GET YOUR MIND IN BODY"

"truth is a substance, and those who  have not felt the substance see my words as hollow"


----------



## HeWhoHowls

A wiseman who considers himself a fool is wise indeed
While a fool who considers himself a wiseman is a fool for that very reason


----------



## panic in paradise

*O' God !!!

Why is Life So Hard ?!?*


----------



## panic in paradise

" _To﻿ practice black magic you have to violate every principle of science, decency, and intelligence. You must be obsessed with an insane idea of the importance of the petty object of your wretched and selfish desires._ "

-Aleister Crowley


----------



## panic in paradise

"... You are the waves; I am the ocean. Know this and be free, be divine."

Sai Baba


----------



## jesusmaker

Watch your thoughts, for they become words.

Watch your words, for they become actions.

Watch your actions, for they become habits.

Watch your habits,﻿ for they become character.

Watch your character, for it becomes your destiny.


----------



## Mu-ham-mad

Watch your step, for there is dog shit.....


----------



## panic in paradise

*^looks like the first one is on her cell-phone*


----------



## Blue_Phlame

“Have you ever noticed that as the sphere of understanding grows ever larger, the surface area of ignorance gets ever bigger.”


----------



## Libby

'Good enough' isn't Good Enough.

It is always better to be the person who knows more than they let on, than to be the person who lets on they know more than they do.

whenever people say 'we musn't be sentimental' you can take that to mean they are about to do something cruel. And if they add 'we must be realistic', they mean they are going to make money out of it.

Only those who risk going too far could possibly find out just how far one can go.


----------



## pharmakos

"The only freedom which counts is the freedom to do what some other people think to be wrong. There is no point in demanding freedom to do that which all will applaud. All the so-called liberties or rights are things which have to be asserted against others who claim that if such things are to be allowed their own rights are infringed or their own liberties threatened. This is always true, even when we speak of the freedom to worship, of the right of free speech or association, or of public assembly. If we are to allow freedoms at all there will constantly be complaints that either the liberty itself or the way in which it is exercised is being abused, and, if it is a genuine freedom, these complaints will often be justified. There is no way of having a free society in which there is not abuse. Abuse is the very hallmark of liberty."

-- Former Lord Chief Justice Hailsham



Libby said:


> Only those who risk going too far could possibly find out just how far one can go.



"you cannot fathom the ocean unless you lose sight of the shore"


----------



## panic in paradise

there are some who have found such little value in their-self, that they will try and discredit what you have found of value in yourself; let them be, and you will too.


----------



## 815

"Expectations pave the road to hell"
         - Maynard James Keenan


----------



## 815

We are caged by our cultural programming. Culture is a mass hallucination, and when you step outside the mass hallucination you see it for what it's worth.

— Terence McKenna, "Eros and the Eschaton" lecture (1994)


----------



## Shrooms00087

1 Corinthians 1:19-21
"I will destroy the wisdom of the wise;
    the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate"


----------



## iliketoast

"Don't ask yourself what the world needs. Ask yourself what makes you come alive and then go do that. Because what the world needs is people who have come alive."
Howard Thurman


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Its probably been said before, but "this too shall pass".



ebola? said:


> "Justice must always question itself, just as society can exist only by means of the work it does on itself and on its institutions."
> --Foucault



I like this one.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

double post edit son


----------



## thisisabsurd

"Everyday people are straying away from the church and returning to God." - Lenny Bruce


----------



## thisisabsurd

Oh and...

"The radical ideas of one generation become the common sense of the next." - source unknown


----------



## alasdairm

"_great minds discuss ideas. average minds discuss events. small minds discuss people._" (eleanor roosevelt)

alasdair


----------



## curiosity

" The mind in itself can make a hell of heaven and a heaven of hell"  -unknown

"'Cause sometimes you just feel tired,
Feel weak, and when you feel weak, you feel like you wanna just give up.
But you gotta search within you, you gotta find that inner strength
And just pull that shit out of you and get that motivation to not give up
And not be a quitter, no matter how bad you wanna just fall flat on your face and collapse."  -Marshall Mathers


----------



## pk.

There is but one unconditional commandment, which is that we should seek incessantly, with fear and trembling, so to vote and to act as to bring about the very largest total universe of good which we can see. - William James


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

"Every grain a rice leftover is the value of your eye". - Mother

"The nail that sticks up, must be hammered down" - Japanese

"Lightening will strike you" - Mother.


----------



## Foreigner

Thanks for resurrecting this thread. I'll add one of my own:

"_Humility is a consequential virtue. Humility is a consequence of having real intellectual honesty and integrity, which in turn is a manifestation of unswerving commitment to truth. It is a fragrance, as it were, coming from the blossoming of intellectual honesty and integrity growing out of the root that is commitment to truth.

Thus the antidote for arrogance is not humility, for being a consequential virtue, humility cannot be directly pursued. If you directly “pursue” or “practice” humility, you will only become a hypocrite, pretending to be humble but in reality arrogant. The only true antidote to arrogance is commitment to truth, and intellectual honesty and integrity you develop therefrom.

Another consequential virtue of your commitment to truth and intellectual honesty and integrity is wisdom—the discerning acumen with which you know what you know, what you don’t know, and the difference between the two. Therefore, you who are truly wise are also really humble, remaining always an eternal student of life._"
-Osho


----------



## pk.

"The opposite of love is not hate, it's indifference." -- Elie Wiesel


----------



## Maya

*"Normal is an illusion. What is normal for the spider is chaos for the fly." = Morticia Addams*


----------



## panic in paradise

“There is no conversation more boring than the one where everybody agrees.” 

“We need to interpret interpretations more than to interpret things.” 

“I quote others only to better express myself.”


- M.Montaigne


----------



## pharmakos

^^ good stuff on this page, you two

"expecting the world to treat you well because you are a good person is like expecting a bull not to charge you because you are a vegetarian"


----------



## Maya

*“You've gotta dance like there's nobody watching,
Love like you'll never be hurt,
Sing like there's nobody listening,
And live like it's heaven on earth.” *

-William W. Purkey


----------



## Ninae

An appropriate quote from Jesus from the Gnostic Bible (which might have been left out of the present bible or changed in some way):

 "I took my place in the midst of the world, and I appeared to them in flesh. I found all of them intoxicated, I found none of them thirsty. And my soul became afflicted for the sons of men, because they are blind in their hearts and do not have sight, for empty they came into the world, and empty too they seek to leave the world. But for the moment they are intoxicated. When they shake off their wine, then they will repent." 

Right on, because you get intoxicated by spirit too. That is the real intoxication and no drug can compare to that. As a small child you are still so filled with spirit you're intoxicated as a permanent state, but it's a different and more real intoxication than what drug brings. Also, you can become intoxicated by being in nature, around young children, or more spiritual people.

Though you need to be in a state where this is possible or you are sensitive and aware of it and I think this is what he also means is lacking. Like, when you're in a high state you might feel a sense of ecstacy being in nature, but in a lower state you feel nothing. It's because, I think Peter Deunov's follower said, "Your consciousness casts a dark shadow over it". 

Actually, this is one of his quotes which makes me quiver a bit, though I don't need to "shake off my wine" to repent and think I have been one of the most "thirsty". I use it as a substitute.


----------



## Maya

*There is no need for temples, no need for complicated philosophies. My brain and my heart are my temples; my philosophy is kindness.*


Dalai Lama


----------



## Ninae

"Though many have found the way, have won emancipation, and, kneeling once more at the foot of the Great White Throne, have laid in His majestic hands, who sits thereon, the harvest of their many lives, the great masses of humanity remain behind. It is to the masses that we come, offering to share their burdens, and to lend them our strength. Come then, human brothers, and enter on the pathway of return, for the angels travel by your side."

- "The Coming of the Angels", Geoffrey Hodson


----------



## OxyFentFast72

fizzygirl said:


> "i wrote the story myself.  it's about a girl who lost her reputation and never missed it" ---mae west
> fox: that one's gettin printed out and put on my wall


I absolutely love this one!! One of my favorite quotes that I live by, is "A successful woman, builds a firm foundation, with the bricks that others have thrown at her"


----------



## Maya

*Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance.*


_Confucius_


----------



## CaseFace

From a song by GRiZ, "Fred Calls/Outro"

"When you add up all the highs and lows the joy the pain the lightness and the dark everything cancels itself out in the end we're all just headed towards zero. the net charge of the universe is zero. An infinite force pushing against infinite opposite for all of eternity and that equals zero. In other words zero and infinity are two sides of the same equation which is to say

The moment is eternal and eternal is the moment...

The moment is eternal. Eternity exists in this moment and therefore we are eternal. Therefore we are in heaven and hell, hell is being in heaven and not realizing it. Lifetime, after lifetime, after lifetime..."


----------



## Maya

*“I believe that everything happens for a reason. People change so that you can learn to let go, things go wrong so that you appreciate them when they're right, you believe lies so you eventually learn to trust no one but yourself, and sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together.”

― Marilyn Monroe*


----------



## exists

"And you can fly
High as a kite if you want to
Faster than light if you want to
Speeding through the universe
Thinking is the best way to travel"

- "The Best Way To Travel", Moody Blues (Pinder)


----------



## Maya

*“The weak die out and the strong will survive, and will live on forever”
― Anne Frank, The Diary of Anne Frank *


----------



## rickolasnice

"I have recently been examining all the known superstitions of the world, and do not find in our particular superstition ,Christianity, one redeeming feature. They are all alike, founded on fables and mythology.  The day will come when the mystical generation of Jesus, by the supreme being and his father, and the womb of a virgin will be classed with the fable of the generation of Minerva in the brain of Jupiter." - Thomas Jefferson 

"Experience demands that man is the only animal which devours his own kind, for I can apply no milder term to the general prey of the rich on the poor." -- Thomas Jefferson


----------



## pharmakos

"Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain.  Against true luminance the bright ones lose their sheen, but through humility the dullest fool can fail discretely."


----------



## panic in paradise

the more you act like you know, the more surprised you will be to discover you are wrong.


----------



## Ninae

"As long as you consider any dream to be reality you are not yet a Master, just a dreamer of one drama after another. Masters are not dreamers—as they know what is real and what is not."


----------



## Maya

*“Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage.”
― Lao Tzu*


----------



## Psyduck

I like the metaphor of "laboratory,"



> There is therefore no reason to put a limit to evolutionary possibility by taking our present organization or status of existence as final. The animal is a laboratory in which Nature has worked out man; Man may very well be a laboratory in which she wills to work out superman, to disclose the soul as a divine being, to evolve a divine nature.





> The  ascent to the divine Life is the human journey, the Work of works, the acceptable Sacrifice. This alone is man's real business in the world and the justification of his existence, without which he would only be an insect crawling among the ephemeral insects on a spec of surface mud and water which has managed to form itself amid the appalling immensities of the physical universe.



Sri Aurobindo


----------



## Maya

I am thankful for those  who said no to me, its because of them that I'm doing if myself - ALBERT Einstein


----------



## Nine North

Barn's burnt down-- now I can see the moon.
- Mizuta Masahide


----------



## rickolasnice

"Behold the atheists nightmare - the banana" Ray Comfort


----------



## Maya

“You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough.”  ― Mae West


----------



## Seeking Where?

I regard religion as humanity’s supreme and most important concern, but I think the word ‘God’, as currently employed, about the emptiest, hollowest and most repetitious word in the language.  Saying you believe in God is about the most gratuitous utterance you can make.  Belief in God is an inference from one’s action and life; if we show love and integrity we are tooted in the Divine, whatever we say.  We can even say we are freethinkers and atheists and still be rooted in God.  Or we can invoke God until we are blue in the face, but if we go off in our actual life on a totally different basis, what good is the assertion?

H. Slonimsky


----------



## dopemegently

"Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company" 

Mark Twain


----------



## Seeking Where?

Just read in a post from Herbavore, not sure if original or a quote from elsewhere, but her wisdom in repeating it is undeniable.

'Connecting our suffering to all suffering is the path to healing.'


----------



## warpaint

“Being raised in an unstable household makes you understand that the world doesn’t exist to accommodate you, which… is something a lot of people struggle to understand well into their adulthood. It makes you realize how quickly a situation can shift, how danger really is everywhere. But crises when they occur, do not catch you off guard; you have never believed you lived under a shelter of some essential benevolence. And an unstable childhood makes you appreciate calmness and not crave excitement.”

— Curtis Sittenfeld


----------



## Ninae

"Show thankfulness and appreciation to everyone who helps you. Love comes from God. He who loves you is a transmitter of God's Love. Someone may brag that he has done you a favour, that he has done you good. He is not telling the truth. There exists in the world One alone who can love you."

- Peter Deunov


----------



## Foreigner

“What I could have told you was if you went on an adventure, you wouldn’t have been any worse off than you were if you didn’t. You could have died any second no matter where you were on the island. There were no guarantees. Being alive at all was the adventure. New places or not, it was all the same risk and all that was ever at stake was private property. What you owned was weight like any old piece of meat. No one enforced private ownership. It was free.”
– Faven Sinqaf


----------



## Ninae

This is just a well-known Christian hymn, but can have great power when you're in a dark place, and I've seen people making use of it to comfort and give strength to themselves when they were in some horrible situation or knew they were going to die. 

The simplest and most known can be just effective as the more esoteric or Eastern style kinds, and I've found it can calm me down and get me out of dark places. Seems good for depression particularly. My impression is that it heals by inspirering a faith and trust in God's providence, but this is true for many of the old Christian hymns.

So just to get some of that out of the way:


*The Lord is My Shepherd* 

The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want

He makes me lie down in green pastures

He leads by the still waters

He restores my soul

He leads me down the paths of righteousness for his name's sake

Yea, even as I walk through the valley of the shadow of death

I will fear no evil because You Lord are with me

Your rod and your staff they comfort me and make me feel safe

You prepare a table before me in front of my enemies

You anoint my head with oil

My cup runneth over

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life

And I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever



And of course the famous prayer Jesus taught us never loses its power when used with sincerity:


*Our Father
*
Our Father, who art in Heaven
Hallowed be Thy name
Thy Kingdom come
Thy will be done on Earth as it is in Heaven
Give us each day our daily bread
And forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors 
Lead us not into temptation
But deliver us from evil
For the Kingdom is Yours
And the power and glory
Forever

Just a few words about how I make use of these kind of prayers. What I don't do is just proclaim them once and expect for a miracle to happen like a child would. They have no value if they are just empty words, and there are many who just experience them as empty words if they haven't learned to use them as a means to reach higher levels of consciousness and receive beneficial energies.

They can actually be used as a kind of mantra. It's more like I go into a meditative or trance-like state where I meditate on the words as I repat them again and again until I start feeling some higher or healing form of energy. So pretty much like other forms of meditations, but I like to meditate on words.

I realise this isn't exactly what many have in mind for songs and mantras that can lead to spiritual upliftment, but don't completely ignore what is in your own backyard.


----------



## CokeBloke

Your living is determined not so much by what life brings to you as by the attitude you bring to life; not so much by what happens to you as by the way your mind looks at what happens.

-Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Ninae

"And I used to fly like Peter Pan, all the children flew when I touched their hands"

- Thom Yorke


----------



## Maya

“To attain knowledge, add things everyday. To attain wisdom, remove things every day.”
― Lao Tzu


----------



## Ninae

"God asks, 'Can you love Me after all suffering? If you can love Me, your love is true. But if you can love me only after I have given you the greatest bounty - this is natural.' ""

- Peter Deunov


----------



## PastelShadow

*PastelQuoteCited*

"20 years ago we used archaic explanations for the mind like pumps and valves. Now we know the mind is buil on systems like a computer. You can upload a program and update experiences." -Timothy Leary

Please Merge with the Quote thread. i appreciate it.


----------



## RichardMooner

From a Gas station down the street from me; "If you're pissed off because the attendant was being rude - you should see the manager."


----------



## RichardMooner

pk. said:


> "The opposite of love is not hate, it's indifference." -- Elie Wiesel


 +1..


----------



## RichardMooner

If I were asked to answer the following question: What is slavery? and I should answer in one word, It is murder, my meaning would be understood at once. No extended argument would be required to show that the power to take from a man his thought, his will, his personality, is a power of life and death; and that to enslave a man is to kill him. Why, then, to this other question: What is property, may I not likewise answer, It is robbery, without the certainty of being misunderstood; the second proposition being no other than a transformation of the first? 

- Pierre-Joseph Proudhon


----------



## Ninae

"The middle way is bland, yet it is the best way."

Might of be, but I'll be fucked if I'm going there.

Total personality-compability fail.


----------



## Klaydo68

When the pain of staying the same becomes greater than the pain that it takes to change we change

Religion is for ppl who r scared of going to hell spirituality is for ppl who have already been there


----------



## RichardMooner

Ninae said:


> "The middle way is bland, yet it is the best way."
> 
> Might of be, but I'll be fucked if I'm going there.
> 
> Total personality-compability fail.



Not sure what the context was originally, but as a kid who is terrified of the conformation to western, middle class culture, I strongly disagree with the quote. Haha


----------



## pharmakos

fourth way imo.


----------



## Ninae

"Christianity will go, it will vanish and shrink. I needn't argue about that. I'm right and will be proved right. You just wait...

We're more powerfull than Jesus ever was. Jesus was all right, but his disciples were thick and ordinary. It's them twisting it that ruins it for me." 

- John Lennon


"Christianity Today published an article saying that Lennon was practically a Jesus Freak for a very short while until Yoko Ono pulled his chain by inviting over two Christian missionaries for dinner. The missionaries tried to convince that Christ was part of the Holy Trinity and was divine. 

This, Lennon had always rejected and was the motivation for his remark about Jesus' disciples being "thick and ordinary" and "ruining" Christianity. Lennon could believe that Jesus was the Son of God in an orthodox Jewish sense, but not in a Hellenized Greek metaphysical concept, of being "God the Son." 

After this argument about a divinity of Christ, Lennon became negative and turned off to his brief fling with "being saved." He became critical once again as he had previously been in the '60's, criticizing Bob Dylan's Christian testimony (also short-lived). Yoko was pleased."


----------



## psychedelicsoul

This quote means a lot to me. While I was in a state of self-harm and sexual confusion I felt like giving up and accepting the idea of being bisexual, but then I remembered his words
"Reject common sense and make the impossible possible" Kamina from Gurren Lagann.

Sure, I quoted an anime character, and I know it sounds silly that I decided to model my life around a japanese cartoon, but Kamina was awesome.


----------



## Ninae

“After a prayer, a moment of meditation, a contact with the light, you may experience a feeling of fulfilment. Externally, objectively, nothing has happened, it looks as if you’ve received nothing, and yet you’re in a state of plenitude. Yes, because your soul and spirit have been nourished, watered. And in these ‘restaurants’ of the soul and spirit, it’s not like it is on the physical plane, where you’re obliged to eat and drink several times a day in order not to be hungry, thirsty and lifeless.

The nourishment you receive in the sublime regions of the soul and spirit satisfies your hunger and quenches your thirst for days on end. For the divine world contains elements of such richness that, if you manage to capture them just once, you never again lose the feeling of plenitude they give you, and nothing can take away the certainty that you have tasted eternity.”

- Omraam Mikael Aivanhov


----------



## Ninae

In Revelation (King James Version) 1:11,18 there are words that Christ tell to the author of Revelation, John: "I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last;...I am he that liveth and was dead; and, behold, I am alive for evermore, Amen; and have the keys of hell and of death."

I am alpha and omega
I am the beginning and the end

That was one of the first meditations I learned.


----------



## CXC

^ OMG


"I am nothing.
I will never be anything.
I cannot wish to be anything.
Bar that, I have in me all the dreams of the world."

 Pessoa


----------



## sigmond

“When we read, another person thinks for us: we merely repeat his mental process. In learning to write, the pupil goes over with his pen what the teacher has outlined in pencil: so in reading; the greater part of the work of thought is already done for us. This is why it relieves us to take up a book after being occupied with our own thoughts. 

And in reading, the mind is, in fact, only the playground of another’s thoughts. So it comes about that if anyone spends almost the whole day in reading, and by way of relaxation devotes the intervals to some thoughtless pastime, he gradually loses the capacity for thinking; just as the man who always rides, at last forgets how to walk. This is the case with many learned persons: they have read themselves stupid.” 

-Schopenhauer 

You think it is possible to "read yourself stupid?"


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice quote. Comparing this to 20 years ago when people read books written by smart people to today where people read free computer generated internet news embellished with emoticons and vapid commentary, are there degrees of reading oneself stupid? I find my attention span for reading smart people's ideas is decreasing sadly.


----------



## sigmond

Not exactly related to the Schopenhauer quote which seems to be about rote learning and imagination.

I don't know if you can read yourself stupid but I think there is a point when you realize that a lucid, well-informed, nuanced answer to a meaningful question will often take an essay if not a book length response. Which I think can lead to defeatism.

hope that made sense...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I skimmed through your reply Sigmond but I think I got the gist of it :D


----------



## sigmond

“The course of every intellectual, if he pursues his journey long and unflinchingly enough, ends in the obvious, from which the non-intellectuals have never stirred.” - Huxley


----------



## Cosmic Trigger

_I tell you this, no eternal reward will forgive us now for wasting the dawn - James Douglas Morrison_


----------



## sigmond

La Nausée

for the most banal to become an adventure you must begin to recount it. This is what fools people: a man is always a teller of tales, he lives surrounded by his stories and the stories of others, he sees everything that happens through them; and he tries to live his own life as if he were telling a story....but you have to chose: Live or Tell


----------



## Nixiam

"Sometimes, a cigar is just a cigar"- Sigmund Freud


----------

